# سؤال



## Asheq Al-Haqq (23 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام على جميع الاخوه و الأخوات

سؤالي موجه الى اخوتي المسيحيين :

هل يمكن ان يكون الله سبحانه أكثر من ثلاثة اقانيم , ام ان الذات الالهيه مقتصره على ثلاثه فقط ؟؟؟؟

اتمنى ردكم الشافي 

و دمتم سالمين​


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*عزيزي
ان الله واحدثلاثةاقانيم بجوهر واحد
هذا مااعلنه الله لنا في كلمته المقدسة
وحتى انتم تومنون بها وتكرروها في اليوم كثيرا
مثال
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهنا ثلاثة
عند قسماكم 
والله العظيم بتلاته
وعند طلاق زوجاتكم
انت طالقة بتلاته
وامثلة كثيرة
وارجو ان يكون وصلك الجواب​*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

شكراً عزيزي (( فريد )) على الرد ,
و لكن انا سؤالي كان محدداً :

هل يمكن ان يكون الله أكثر من ثلاثة اقانيم , ام ان الذات الالهيه المقدسه مقتصره على ثلاثه فقط ؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان تكون الفكره وصلت 

شكرا على الرد

و دمتم سالمين


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*لقد ردت عليك ارجع لمشاركتي وسوف تصل الى الجواب
والرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



فريد قال:


> *لقد ردت عليك ارجع لمشاركتي وسوف تصل الى الجواب
> والرب يبارك حياتك​*



يا أخي يا عزيزي :

خذني على قدر عقلي و اجبني بكلمه وحده فقط من هاتين الكلمتين :
يمكن او لا يمكن.

شكرا على الرد

و دمت بخير


----------



## Basilius (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*هذا ما وضحة لنا اللة انة موجود في ثلاثة اقانيم 
وانها في ثالوث اقنومي لاهوت واحد و الاقنوم متميز غير منفصل لانة لاهوت واحد جوهرة واحد وهو تعيين اللاهوت 
فهذا ما بينة لنا الله 

وبعدين يعني اية الذات الالهية مقتصرة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
يا حبيبي اللة ليس ماديا لكي يكون مقتصر 
واذا كنت تقول انهم ثلاثة منفصلين بالمعنى العددي فاللة فوق العدد 
لان العدد هو للمحسوسات فقط و المقصورات 
فاللة ليس حيز ياخذ كمية معينة و لايستطيع اخذ اكثر منها 
فالاقانيم واحد في اللاهوت واحد في الجوهر واحدة مع بعضها واحدة في الجوهر ومتمايزة اقنوميا 
وهذا هو الجزء اللذي اوضحة لنا اللة عن ماهيتة ووجودة *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *هذا ما وضحة لنا اللة انة موجود في ثلاثة اقانيم
> وانها في ثالوث اقنومي لاهوت واحد و الاقنوم متميز غير منفصل لانة لاهوت واحد جوهرة واحد وهو تعيين اللاهوت
> فهذا ما بينة لنا الله
> 
> ...



كلام جميل ,

سأختصر ردي عليك بسؤال يوضحلك ما ارمي اليه :

هل يمكن ان يكون الله سبحانه اربعه او خمسة أقانيم واحده في الجوهر و متمايزه اقنومياً ؟؟؟؟
ام ان الله تعالى ثلاثة أقانيم فقط ؟؟؟؟

شكرا على الرد

و دمتم بخير و سلامه


----------



## Basilius (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*وانا قلت لك*

*



هذا ما وضحة لنا اللة انة موجود في ثلاثة اقانيم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## استفانوس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*عزيزي 
يعني لازم نجيبلك معلقة ونطعميك
اطلب من الادارة اغلاق الموضوع
لعدم امكانية العضو للفهم​*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> > هل يمكن ان يكون الله سبحانه اربعه او خمسة أقانيم واحده في الجوهر و متمايزه اقنومياً ؟؟؟؟
> > ام ان الله تعالى ثلاثة أقانيم فقط ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



My Rock قال:


> Asheq Al-Haqq قال:
> 
> 
> > الله ثلاثة اقانيم فقط
> ...


----------



## استفانوس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*قلنالك ياعزيزي
هكذا اعلن لنا
ونحن لانعرف فكر الله
الا ماعطانا ايه في كلمته المقدسة
تصفح المشاركات و لاتعيد السؤال مليون مرة​*


----------



## Basilius (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*




> هل تتفق معي ان الثلاثه سواء كانت بمفهومها التعددي او بمفهومها الرياضي الرقمي هي كلها امور حادثه و ليست أزليه ( اي انه لم يكن هنالك شيء اسمه ثلاثه او بمعنى ثلاثه في الأزل )؟؟؟؟ ان كان جوابك هو (( لا تتفق )) فأرجو منك ان تعطيني دليل على ذلك.


 
*اولا من الواضح جليا انك تتكلم في امور لم تقرا فيها جيدا *

*من قال ان اللة تحت العدد ؟*
*ومن قال ان اللة مادة لكي يعد ؟*
*ومن قال ان الاقانيم منفصلة ؟؟؟*
*ومن قال انة لا يوجد وحدة لاهوتية جامعة للاقانيم ؟*
*ومن قال ان الاقانيم ليست لاهوت واحد ؟*
*ومن قال ان الاقانيم منفصلة عن اللاهوت ؟*
*ومن قال ان الاقانيم اشياء منفصلة ثم اتحدت ؟*
*ومن قال ان الاقانيم كانوا ثلاثة الهة ثم اتحدوا في الة واحد ؟ *

*يا حبيبي مفهومك هذا او في اعتقادك ان الاقانيم هي اشخاص منفصلة فانت خاطىء *
*لان كلمة اقنوم ليست عربية ولا يوجد مرادف لها في العربية *
*فالشخص ذات منفصلة عن الشخص الاخر *
*اما اقنوم هو تعيين للاهوت اللاهوت في صورة *
*ثم ماذا تقصد بمعنى ثلاثة من الازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا يوجد ثلاثة الهة *
*الة واحد في  ثالوث اقنومي ثبوتي موجود *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *اولا من الواضح جليا انك تتكلم في امور لم تقرا فيها جيدا *
> 
> *من قال ان اللة تحت العدد ؟*
> *ومن قال ان اللة مادة لكي يعد ؟*
> ...



ردك في منتهى الروعه يا حبيبي ...

 و اسئلتك المطروحه مفيده جداً و منتجه 

 أرجو ان تنتظر ردي ان شاء الله عليك

 و شكراً جزيلا على هذا الرد

و دمت سالم


----------



## Basilius (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*ملحوظة 

لقد تلكمنا في الثالوث مرارا و تكرارا 
وما تقول عنة رد رائع هو تم مناقشة مرات كثيرة في المنتدى 
وهذا نتيجة مناقشات كثيرة 
فياريت تتصفح المواضيع من فضلك 
لاني مش هعيد اي حاجة اتكلمت فيها قبل كدة في المنتدى
لان مش هنعيد و نزيد *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *ملحوظة
> 
> لقد تلكمنا في الثالوث مرارا و تكرارا
> وما تقول عنة رد رائع هو تم مناقشة مرات كثيرة في المنتدى
> ...



اولاً : عذراً على التأخير في الرد بسبب وجود مشكله لدي في الدخول الى الشبكه.

ثانياً : ان قلت انا شيئاً و كان مردود عليه في مواضيع اخرى فياليت ان تعطيني الرابط من فضلك.

و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

و الان ارجو منك ان لا تشارك حتى أرد على مشاركتك رقم 13 و الأسئله


----------



## Tabitha (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

سلامي اخي *Asheq Al-Haqq* ,
إذا فعلاً حابب تعرف أكتر عن الله الواحد الأحد ذات الثلاث أقانيم 
بدعوك تسمع الاوديو اللي انا حاطاه في إمضتي .

الله معك.


----------



## Basilius (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و الان ارجو منك ان لا تشارك حتى أرد على مشاركتك رقم 13 و الأسئله



*ترد اية يا حبيبي ؟؟؟
الكلام دة موجود و تكلمنا فية مئات المرات في مواضيع عدة *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

عزيزي ( افادا ) انت قلت :


> من قال ان اللة تحت العدد ؟


و هذا سؤال جيد و مفيد .....
 و اجابتي عليه هي :
نعم , فعلا الله تعالى ليس تحت اي عدد فقد كان الله و لم يكن اي عدد و كل الأعداد و معانيها هي امور حادثه و غير أزليه و الدليل هو ان كل عدد ناقص و محدود و كل ناقص او محدود هو شيئ حادث و مستحيل ان يكون ازلياً.
فبتالي لا يجوز ان يقال ان الله ثلاثة أقانيم او أربعه اوحتى ألف .
لأن الأرقام او الأعداد و معانيها , كلها أمور معدومة الأزل بدلائل غير قابله لللانكار.

فمن الممكن ان يتسائل أحداً و يقول لماذا أقانيم او تعينات ذات الله المقدسه هي ثلاثه فقط , لماذا لا تكون أربعه مثلاً و الأربعه اكثر او اكبر من الثلاثه و اذا كانوا أربعه فلما لا يكونون خمسه و هكذا...

بلتالي لا يجوز ان يقال ان ذات الله الواحده هي تعينات معدوده اي ثلاثه فقط او أربعه فقط ...

و شيئ أخر بهذا الخصوص هو عندما يقال ان ذات الله سبحانه هي مثلثة الأقانيم , سيكون ذلك قولاً صريحاً و واضحاً بأن هذه الذات هي (( معلوله )) لثلاثة تعينات متمايزه.
و ان يكون الله تعالى الذي هو علة العلل و واجب الوجود , (( معلولاً )) فهذا شيئ من سابع المستحيلات.
و النتيجه هي : انه لا مناص ان الله سبحانه صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه و ليست جامعه مانعه.
لأنها لو كانت جامعه مانعه :
اولاً : ستصبح هذه الذات الواحده معلوله لتعيناتها المعدوده.
ثانيا : ان كانت هذه الذات أزليه أبديه غيرمحدوده فلايمكن ان يكون فيها اي نوع من أنواع التمايز , لأن التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف بين التعينات المتمايزه و الاختلاف يقتضي نقص المختلفين في أمر معين.و للاختلاف انواع عده :
اختلاف شكلي 
اختلاف حجمي 
اختلاف مقداري او كمي
اختلاف معنوي
و الخ.....

فما هو نوع الاختلاف بين التعينات ؟؟؟؟
و لماذا لا يكون الله صمداً و وحدانيته مطلقه؟؟؟؟



> ومن قال ان اللة مادة لكي يعد ؟


الله تعالى ليس ماده و لا يعد.
 و العد ممكن مع غير الماديات ما عدا الله سبحانه طبعا فهو لا يُعد و لا يُحد.


> ومن قال ان الاقانيم منفصلة ؟؟؟


انا اعرف انكم تقولون انها غير منفصله
و  حتى لو كانت غير منفصله و لكنها (( معدوده )) 
و التعدد أمر حادث و غير أزلي​


> ومن قال انة لا يوجد وحدة لاهوتية جامعة للاقانيم ؟


رددت على هذا في الاجابه على السؤال الأول


> ومن قال ان الاقانيم ليست لاهوت واحد ؟


هي كما تقولون , لاهوت واحد
و لكن هذا اللاهوت اللامحدود هو معلول لثلاثة أقانيم متمايزه
و المعلول احتاج او لا يزال محتاجاً الى علته.



> ومن قال ان الاقانيم منفصلة عن اللاهوت ؟


اعتقد ان هذا سؤال مكرر .
و سأجيب عليه باجابه مكرره ايضاً:
الأقانيم الثلاث هي اللاهوت الواحد 
و هذه الاقانيم الثلاث هي علة اللاهوت الواحد
و الله تعالى هو علة العلل و ليس معلولا.



> ومن قال ان الاقانيم اشياء منفصلة ثم اتحدت ؟
> ومن قال ان الاقانيم كانوا ثلاثة الهة ثم اتحدوا في الة واحد ؟


الأقانيم الثلاثه بحسب كلامكم هو الله الواحد.
و هذه الاقانيم كما تقولون هي تعينات الذات الالهيه الواحده.
و لكن :
اولاً : كما قلت مسبقاً , الله تعالى ليس تحت العدد و ذاته المقدسه الامحدوده
هي ليست تعينات معدوده لا ثلاثه و لا أكثر و قلت مسبقاً ان الأعداد و التعدد هي أمور حادثه
و أزليتها مستحيله و لم يكن هنالك اي معنى لكلمة (( ثلاثه )) في الأزل و الدلائل موجوده و اذا أردتها فأمرني و انا بخدمتك.
ثانيا : بحسب قانون العليه , لا يجوز ان يقال ان الله واجب الوجود هو ثلاثة اقانيم متحدة في اللاهوت الواحد و متمايزه فيما بينها .
فسيكون الله تعالى بذلك عله و معلول في آنٍ واحد .
و ما هذا الا اجتماع نقيضين.​


> يا حبيبي مفهومك هذا او في اعتقادك ان الاقانيم هي اشخاص منفصلة فانت خاطىء
> لان كلمة اقنوم ليست عربية ولا يوجد مرادف لها في العربية
> فالشخص ذات منفصلة عن الشخص الاخر
> اما اقنوم هو تعيين للاهوت اللاهوت في صورة


لا تقلق يا عزيزي فأنا قرأت و درست بما فيه الكفايه عن عقيدتكم بالله 
و لدي شرح مفصل عن عقيدة التثليث مخزن في جهازي , قد انزلته و خزنته من موقع مسيحي ارثوذكسي .



> ثم ماذا تقصد بمعنى ثلاثة من الازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا يوجد ثلاثة الهة
> الة واحد في ثالوث اقنومي ثبوتي موجود


الثلاثه تشير الى تعدد و بما انها أقل او أصغر من الأربعه فهي تدل ايضا على النقص و المعدوديه. 
و الثلاثه سواء كانت بمفهومها التعددي او المفهوم الرياضي الرقمي , كلها أشياء حادثه .

و انا متفق معك انه لا يوجد الا اله واحد
و لكن هذا الاله الواحد سبحانه هو صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه

و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Anestas!a قال:


> سلامي اخي *Asheq Al-Haqq* ,
> إذا فعلاً حابب تعرف أكتر عن الله الواحد الأحد ذات الثلاث أقانيم
> بدعوك تسمع الاوديو اللي انا حاطاه في إمضتي .
> 
> الله معك.



فعلاً قد سمعته و سجلت ملاحظات على الكلام الذي قيل.

و شكراً لكي

و دمتي بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *ترد اية يا حبيبي ؟؟؟
> الكلام دة موجود و تكلمنا فية مئات المرات في مواضيع عدة *



ان كان هنالك ردود على كلامي في مواضيع اخرى فأطلب منك شاكراً اعطائي الروابط 
و أرجو منك ان تكون واسع الصدر معي و اعتبرني تلميذك.

و دمت بخير


----------



## Basilius (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*




> فبتالي لا يجوز ان يقال ان الله ثلاثة أقانيم او أربعه اوحتى ألف .
> لأن الأرقام او الأعداد و معانيها , كلها أمور معدومة الأزل بدلائل غير قابله لللانكار.


*ومن قال ان الاقنوم هو عدد ؟؟؟*
*هل الاقنوم بمعنى شخص لكي يكون عدد مستقل ؟ *
*هل نسمي نحن الاقنوم بالشخص لكي يكون مستقل فيحسب عدد مستقل منفرد ؟ *
*للمعلومة اقنوم كلمة غير عربية لانة ليس لها دلالة في اللغة العربية مطلقا *




> فمن الممكن ان يتسائل أحداً و يقول لماذا أقانيم او تعينات ذات الله المقدسه هي ثلاثه فقط , لماذا لا تكون أربعه مثلاً و الأربعه اكثر او اكبر من الثلاثه و اذا كانوا أربعه فلما لا يكونون خمسه و هكذا...
> 
> بلتالي لا يجوز ان يقال ان ذات الله الواحده هي تعينات معدوده اي ثلاثه فقط او أربعه فقط ...


 
*تعيينات اللاهوت( للتصحيح )*
*ثانيا هل تقصد بتعيين الذات   مثلا صفات المحبة او العدل او او او *
*ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟ *
*اذن قولنا ماهو الاقنوم الرابع و الخامس الذي تقصدة *
*مع العلم بان ما تقصدة عن الاقانيم او تعيينات اللاهوت خاطىء *
*ومن قال انها معدودة بالمعنى العددي الشخصي الانفصالي يا سيد ؟ *
*هل كل ايبوستاسيس هو عدد انفصالي ؟ *


و





> شيئ أخر بهذا الخصوص هو عندما يقال ان ذات الله سبحانه هي مثلثة الأقانيم , سيكون ذلك قولاً صريحاً و واضحاً بأن هذه الذات هي (( معلوله )) لثلاثة تعينات متمايزه.
> و ان يكون الله تعالى الذي هو علة العلل و واجب الوجود , (( معلولاً )) فهذا شيئ من سابع المستحيلات.
> و النتيجه هي : انه لا مناص ان الله سبحانه صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه و ليست جامعه مانعه.
> لأنها لو كانت جامعه مانعه :
> ...


 
*بالراحة بس علينا و بلاش الكلام الكبير قوي دة عليك لانك لست عالم في اللاهوتيات بل مجرد ناقل فقط *
*ماذا تقصد بكلمة معلولة *
*هل تقصد ان اللة وجد للاقانيم او وجد بالاقانيم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هي متمايزة اسمها متمايزة مش معلولة يا سيد يا محترم *
*يا حبيبي لا يمكن ان تكون للذات الالهية كاملة الا اذا كانت جامعة لكل الخصائص اللازمة للوجود وفي نفس الوقت باستغنائها عن كل شىء في الوجود *


*لا يمكن أن يكون العالم قد صدر من إله مجرد أو مطلق، لأن مثل هذا الإله لا يصدر عنه شيء بالإرادة، " لأن وجود الإرادة يتعارض مع ما للوحدانية المجردة أو المطلقة من خصائص " . وإن صدر عنه شيء كان ذلك بالضرورة. وفي هذه الحالة يتعرض للتفكك، والله لا يتفكك لأنه لا تركيب فيه. *

*اذن فمن رايك ان اللة المطلق في الكثرة كان مكنونا (وهذا غير منطقي بالمرة )*
*لانة لو كان وحدانيتة مطلقة فيجب ان تكون كثرة صفاتة الوجودة و الثبوتية مكنونة في ذاتة الاول المحض *
*وانت بنفسك تقول ان اللة هو علة العلل فكيف يكون اللة نفسة كثرتة مكنونة نظرا لانة مطلق و في نفس الوقت تقول انة علل العلل اي على الكثرة مثلا ...*
*واذا كان اللة هو علة الصفات الكثيرة فكيف تقول انة مطلق او مجرد و في نفس الوقت تقول انة علة العلل ؟؟؟؟ يجب ان يكون اللة المسبب للعلل ليس مطلق بل جامع شامل في وحدانية يا محترم *
*هل تريد ان ذات اللة ليس لها صفات وجودة ؟؟؟؟ ام هو موجود و خلاص ؟؟؟ و اذا كان مطلق و غير جامع مانع فكيف يصدر الصفات و التنوع من المطلق الغير جامع و مانع *
*اذا كان علماء العرب نفسهم لم يقروا ان اللة مطلق او مجرد *
*وبعدين سؤال بس ...هل تتكلم عن الصفات التي يتصف بها اللةكالمحبة و العدل و الرحمة ... الخ   او عن اقانيمة و تعين لاهوتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟يعني هل تقصد الاقانيم اللي هي تعين الاهوت ام صفات اللة اللي هي صفات كل اقنوم كالمحبة و العدل و الرحمة الخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> لأنها لو كانت جامعه مانعه :
> اولاً : ستصبح هذه الذات الواحده معلوله لتعيناتها المعدوده.
> ثانيا : ان كانت هذه الذات أزليه أبديه غيرمحدوده فلايمكن ان يكون فيها اي نوع من أنواع التمايز , لأن التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف بين التعينات المتمايزه و الاختلاف يقتضي نقص المختلفين في أمر معين.و للاختلاف انواع عده :
> اختلاف شكلي
> ...


 
*حجمي اية و شكلي اية و هبل و عبط اية بس ؟*
*من قال ان اللة او الاقانيم الوجودة للة هي مادة يا سيد لكي يكون بينهم هذا الاختلاف ؟*
*بلاش تدليس و مغالطة من فضلك *
*عاوز تتفلسف في اللاهوت تبقى تتكلم مظبوط و بلاش تدليس *
*يا عم الحج اللة ليس مركب و ان كان موجود باقانيمة *
*لان التركيب هو للمادة فقط يا حببي و ليس للة لان اللة ليس باللمادة *
*وبعدين علة اية و هبل اية اللة ليس علة من العلل يا حبيبي ,واختلاف حجمي اية و هبل اية اللي انت بتقولة دة ؟؟؟ امال بتتكلم كانك فاهم في اللاهوت وكلامك يدل على شىء اخر ... ...... من قال ان الاقانيم لها شكل لتختلف فية او لها حجم لتختلف فية او لها تركيب لتختلف فية ؟     اي كلام واي كذب هذا ؟؟؟؟ ومن قال لك ان الاقانيم اشياء منفصلة او كانت منفصلة او اتحدت ؟؟؟ الاقانيم هم شيئا واحدا وهو اللاهوت في جوهرة المتمايز في تعيينة ... اختلاف حجمي اية و هبل اية بس ؟ *
*مثلما تقول *




> هي كما تقولون , لاهوت واحد
> و لكن هذا اللاهوت اللامحدود هو معلول لثلاثة أقانيم متمايزه
> و المعلول احتاج او لا يزال محتاجاً الى علته.


*متمايز في تعيينة اية معلول دي*
*وواحد في جوهرة ( متمايز تعيينيا واحد جوهريا مش معلول ولا علة )*
*اذا لم يكن واحد في جوهرة يا سيد حينذ سيكون كلامك صحيح*
*جوهر اللة واحد يا هذا جامع في تعيينة ولا يحتاج لعلل لانة اصل الاصول و علة العلل *
*وتمايزة في تعيينة لانة متمايز تعيينيا او اقنوميا وواحد جوهريا *
*وهذا هو الاقنوم اللذي تجهلة و تقول بانة اشخاض و علل ... هل هو مختلف جوهريا لكي يكون علل متعددة؟*




> اعتقد ان هذا سؤال مكرر .
> و سأجيب عليه باجابه مكرره ايضاً:
> الأقانيم الثلاث هي اللاهوت الواحد
> و هذه الاقانيم الثلاث هي علة اللاهوت الواحد
> و الله تعالى هو علة العلل و ليس معلولا.



*هل تقول ان الاقانيم هي التي وجدت اللاهوت ؟؟؟ *
*ام ان الاقانيم هي التي خلقت اللاهوت ؟ *
*ام ان الاقانيم شىء و اللاهوت شىء ؟؟؟ *
*ما هذا التدليس و الالتواء و الخبث ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اسمها تعيين يا استاذ *




> الأقانيم الثلاثه بحسب كلامكم هو الله الواحد.
> و هذه الاقانيم كما تقولون هي تعينات الذات الالهيه الواحده.
> و لكن :
> اولاً : كما قلت مسبقاً , الله تعالى ليس تحت العدد و ذاته المقدسه الامحدوده
> ...



*برضة علة و معلول؟؟؟*
*من قال ان الاقانيم جزءا من اللة او ان اللة مركب الى ثلاثة اجزاء؟؟؟؟*
*ومن قال ان الاقانيم و اللة علة و معلول*
*العلة تختلف عن المعلول و يوجد بين العلة و المعلول انفصال و اختلاف جوهري *
*من قال اننا نقول ان الاقانيم علة ......(( بصراحة مش فاهمك )) *
*" فجوهر الله ما هو إلا اللاهوت وهذا الجوهر نفسه بالنظر إلى تعينه ما هو إلا الله والله ليس شيئاً غير اللاهوت بل هو اللاهوت معيّناً، واللاهوت ليس شيئاً غير الله، بل هو الله جوهراً، *
*فهل العلة هي المعلول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ياريت بلاش تاليف *

*الوحدانية الجامعة انة جامع في تعيينة *
*وواحد في جوهرة *​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

تنبيه مهم قبل ان ارد عليكم :

انا اواجه الآن مشكله في تسجيل دخولي الى المنتدى و قد طلبت من المشرفين الاعزاء حلها 

فاذاً أرجو المعذره ان تأخرت في الرد , 

حتى يتم حل المشكله 

و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

أخي العزيز ( آفادا ) :
انت قلت :


> ومن قال ان الاقنوم هو عدد ؟؟؟


أنا لم أقل ان الاقنوم هو عدد و انما قلت ان الأقانيم معدوده
اي انهم ثلاثه فقط بحسب عقيدتكم.


> هل الاقنوم بمعنى شخص لكي يكون عدد مستقل ؟
> هل نسمي نحن الاقنوم بالشخص لكي يكون مستقل فيحسب عدد مستقل منفرد ؟
> للمعلومة اقنوم كلمة غير عربية لانة ليس لها دلالة في اللغة العربية مطلقا


اذاً كيف تفسرون معنى كلمة اقنوم في العربيه و تبنون عقيدتكم على اساس معناها ؟!؟!؟!؟
اطلب منك ان تفسرلي معناها لكي أعرف ما هو المقصود بها.
انا قرأت ان الاقنوم يعني تميز بغير انفصال فهل هذا التفسير لمعناها صحيح ؟


> تعيينات اللاهوت( للتصحيح )
> ثانيا هل تقصد بتعيين الذات مثلا صفات المحبة او العدل او او او
> ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟


لا , لا أقصد ذلك
فأل صفات شيئ و التعيينات شيئ آخر .اذن قولنا ماهو الاقنوم الرابع و الخامس الذي تقصدة 
لا يوجد هناك اقنوم رابع و لا خامس و لا ثالث و لا ثاني و الخ....
و ما قصدته هو تبيان استحالة ان يكون الله سبحانه اقانيم معدوده او ان تكون وحدانيته جامعه مانعه.



> مع العلم بان ما تقصدة عن الاقانيم او تعيينات اللاهوت خاطىء


تستطيع ان تصححلي مفهومي الخاطئ و لك جزيل الشكر.


> ومن قال انها معدودة بالمعنى العددي الشخصي الانفصالي يا سيد ؟
> هل كل ايبوستاسيس هو عدد انفصالي ؟


انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم ,ثلاثه فقط لا غير 
فماذا يعني هذا الكلام ؟!؟!؟!؟!
هل الاقانيم (( الثلاثه )) معدوده ام لا ؟!؟!؟!



> بالراحة بس علينا و بلاش الكلام الكبير قوي دة عليك لانك لست عالم في اللاهوتيات بل مجرد ناقل فقط


ناقل لماذا ؟!؟!؟!
و اذا كنت لست عالماً , فأتمنى ان تكون انت عالم بذلك و تعلمني من فضلك.
و لكن انا لدي و لله الحمد عقل ايضاً و لا يجب علي ان اؤمن بما يخالف عقلي.
و الله سبحانه لم ينعم علي بهذه النعمه عبثاً حاشا لله و انما يرديدني ان استخدمها لبناء ايمان سليم و صحيح.


> ماذا تقصد بكلمة معلولة
> هل تقصد ان اللة وجد للاقانيم او وجد بالاقانيم ؟؟؟؟؟


لقد قرأت في احدى المواقع المسيحيه انه:
ان لم يكن (( أحد )) الاقانيم موجودا لانتفى وجود الله سبحانه.
فهل تعرف ماذا يعني هذا الكلام؟
احد معاني هذا الكلام هو :
ان ذات الله الواحده او اللاهوت , هو معلول لثلاثة أقانيم 
اي لولا وجود أحد الثلاثه لما كان اللاهوت الواحد
و لا تقلق فاني اعرف انكم تقولون انهم لم و لن يفترقون

و لكن ان كان هنالك معنى آخر لهذا الكلام فنبهني لو سمحت.


> هي متمايزة و ليست معلولة يا سيد يا محترم


اولاً : ان كانت الذات غير محدوده فكيف يمكن ان تكون جامعه لأشياء (( متمايزه )) ؟؟؟؟
لقد قلت لك سابقاً ان التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف و للاختلاف انواع ,
فما هو نوع الاختلاف بين الاقانيم؟؟؟؟

ثانياً : انا قلت ان بحسب عقيدتكم :
سيصبح اللاهوت الواحد الأزلي الأبدي اللامحدود معلولاً و العله ثلاثة اقانيم متحده في الجوهر و متمايزه فيما بينها.
انا لم أقل ان الذات متمايزه و لكنني قلت ان الاقانيم متمايزه. 


> يا حبيبي لا يمكن ان تكون للذات الالهية كاملة الا اذا كانت جامعة لكل الخصائص اللازمة للوجود وفي نفس الوقت باستغنائها عن كل شىء في الوجود


ما هو العيب في الوحدانيه المطلقه ؟
انت تقول :


> لا يمكن أن يكون العالم قد صدر من إله مجرد أو مطلق، لأن مثل هذا الإله لا يصدر عنه شيء بالإرادة، " لأن وجود الإرادة يتعارض مع ما للوحدانية المجردة أو المطلقة من خصائص " . وإن صدر عنه شيء كان ذلك بالضرورة. وفي هذه الحالة يتعرض للتفكك، والله لا يتفكك لأنه لا تركيب فيه.
> 
> اذن فمن رايك ان اللة المطلق في الكثرة كان مكنونا (وهذا غير منطقي بالمرة )
> لانة لو كان وحدانيتة مطلقة فيجب ان تكون كثرة صفاتة الوجودة و الثبوتية مكنونة في ذاتة الاول المحض
> ...


لا يوجد هنالك اي فرق بين ذات الله و صفاته الثبوتيه و الكل مصداق واحد

بمعنى انه لا يوجد فرق بين الذات و صفات مثل القدره و العلم و الحياة و الاراده و الخ.....
و الله تعالى ليس مركباً من ذات + صفات 
الله سبحانه اراده مطلقه 
قدره مطلقه
حياة مطلقه
 ماذا يعني توحيد الصفات ؟

توحيد الصفات:
التوحيد الصفاتي، أي الاعتقاد بكون صفات الله تعالى ليست زائدة علي الذات الإلهية، بل هي عين ذاته المقدسة.
قال أمير المؤمنين (ع) :
«أوَّل الدين معرفته، وكمال معرفته التصديقُ به، وكمالالتصديق به توحيده، وكمال توحيده الإخلاص له، وكمالالإخلاص له نفي الصفات عنه؛ لشهادة كُلِّ صفة آنهاغيرالموصوف، وشهادة كُلِّ موصوف انّه غير الصِّفة، فمن وصف الله فقد قرنه، ومن قرنه فقد ثنَّاه، ومن ثنَّاه فقد جزَّأه، ومن جزَّأهفقد جهله، ومن جهله فقد أشار إليه، ومن أشار إليه فقد حدّه،ومن حدّه فقد عدّه ».
1. الصفات الثبوتية .
2. الصفات السَّلبية.(2)
الصفات الثبوتية
الصفات الثبوتية: وهي الصفات التي تثبت كمالاً لله تعالى، وكلُّها عين ذاتهِ، وليست هي صفات زائدة، وليس وجودها إلا وجود الذات.
وتنقسم إلى قسمين :
1. صفات الذات 
كالوجود والعلم والقدرة ونحوها، مما هي عين ذاتهالمُقدَّسة.
2. صفات الفعل:
كالخالقية والرازقية والإحياء ونحوها، التي انتزعت باعتبار المخلوق والمرزوق والمُحيي'، فهذه صفات أفعاله لا ذاته،والكمال في الصفات الاخيرة هي قدرته عليها وتلك القدرة عينذاته.
ثم الضابط في الفرق بين صفات الذات وصفات الفعل،كما أفاده الاعاظم مثل السيد عبد الله شبر ؛ هو :
«اءن صفات الذات هي ما اتصف الله تعالى بها، وامتنع اتصافه بحدّها، كالعلم والقدرة والحياة ونحوها، فاءنّه لا يجوز أنيقال اءنّ الله عالم بكذا غير عالم بكذا، أو قادر علي كذا وغير قادرٍعلي كذا ونحو ذلك».
وامّا صفات الفعل فهي ما يتصف الله تعالى بها وبضّدها،كالخالقية والرازقية فاءنّه يجوز أن يقال: اءنّ الله تعالى خلق زيداً،ولم يخلق اءبنه. (في حال عدم وجود ابن لزيد)، واحيي زيداًوأمات عمراً ونحو ذلك ».

الصفات السلبية
الصفات السلبية: وهي الصفات التي تسلب النقص عنه تعالى ـ وهو المنزّه عن كلّ نقص ـ تبارك وتعالى، وينزَّه عنهالانها من الصفات المختصة بالمخلوقات، ولا يمكن أن يقاسالله علي أحد من مخلوقاته، وأهمها ستٌّ:
1. ليس (مركّباً) أي لا يتألف من أجزاء تركيبية، فلو كانكذلك لاحتاج إلى أجزائه، وهو الغني غير المحتاج.
2. ليس (جسماً) لان للجسم حدوداً، ويكون متغيراً وفانياً،مع أنّه لو كان جسماً أمكن وجوده في مكان دون مكان ولكانمحتاجاً إلى مكان يحلُّ فيه، وهي أُمور ممتنعة عنه سبحانه .
3. ليس (مرئياً) فهو لا يُري، وإلا كان جسماً محدوداًوفانياً.
4. ليس له (مكان) لانّه ليس جسماً ليحتاج إلى مكان.
5. ليس له (شريك) إذ لو كان له شريك لكان محدوداً،لانَّ كل كائنين غير محدودين يستحيل وجودهما معاً، ثم اءنّوحدة قوانين الطبيعة دليل علي وحدانيتهِ.
6. ليس (محتاجاً) بل هو غنيّ؛ لانه خالق الكائنات اللاّمتناهي، وهو الله من حيث العلم والقدرة لا ينقصه شيء .
خلاصة القول في التوحيد:
يجب أن نعتقد في وحدانية الله بأربع مراتب لا شريك لهفيها:
1. لا شريك له في ذاته:
(وَقَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَتَّخِذُوا اءِلَهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ اءِنَّمَا هُوَ اءِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌفَاءِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ).
2. لا شريك له في صفاته:
(فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالاَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ اَنْفُسِكُمْ
اَزْوَاجاً وَمِنَ الاَنْعَامِ اَزْوَاجاً يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيءوَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ).
3. لا شريك له في فعله:
(هَذَا خَلْقُ اللهِ فَاَرُوني مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ بَلِالظَّالِمُونَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُبِينٍ).
4. لا شريك له في عبادته:
(قُلْ اءِنَّمَا اَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ يُوحَي إلى اَنَّمَا اءِلَهُكُمْ اءِلَهٌوَاحِدٌ فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلاَ يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ اَحَداً).

أرجو ان تكون قد استفدت من الشرح.


> حجمي اية و شكلي اية و هبل و عبط اية بس ؟
> من قال ان اللة او الاقانيم الوجودة للة هي مادة يا حج لكي يكون بينهم هذا الاختلاف ؟
> بلاش تدليس و مغالطة من فضلك
> عاوز تتفلسف في اللاهوت تبقى تتكلم مظبوط و بلاش تدليس


هذه الاختلافات ممكنه مع غير الماديات ايضاً
الا الله سبحانه فلا يوجد اي نوع من انواع الاختلاف في ذاته المقدسه فهو صمد أحد.


> يا عم الحج اللة ليس مركب و ان كان موجود باقانيمة
> لان التركيب هو للمادة فقط يا حببي و ليس للة لان اللة ليس باللمادة


يبدو انك نسيت (( التركيب العقلي )) و هو ممكن مع غير الماديات.
و الله سبحانه منزه عنه ايضاً و الدلائل محكمه.


> وبعدين علة اية و هبل اية اللة ليس علة من العلل يا حبيبي ,واختلاف حجمي اية و هبل اية اللي انت بتقولة دة ؟؟؟ امال بتتكلم كانك فاهم في اللاهوت وكلامك يدل على شىء اخر .


نعم الله سبحانه هو علة العلل و لم أقل انه معلول لعله اخرى حاشا لله
حاول ان تفهمني يا عزيزي


> من قال ان الاقانيم لها شكل لتختلف فية او لها حجم لتختلف فية او لها تركيب لتختلف فية يا مدلس ؟ اي كلام واي كذب هذا ؟؟؟؟ ومن قال لك ان الاقانيم اشياء منفصلة او كانت منفصلة او اتحدت ؟؟؟ الاقانيم هم شيئا واحدا وهو اللاهوت في جوهرة المتمايز في تعيينة ... اختلاف حجمي اية و هبل اية بس ؟


متى قلت أنا ان الاقانيم لها شكل او حجم ؟!؟!؟

انا قد سألتك عن نوع الاختلاف بين الاقانيم و لم أقل انهم يختلفون في الشكل او اللون او...

كل ما ذكرته انا هو انواع الاختلاف و طلبت منك ان تقول لي ما هو نوع الاختلاف بين الاقانيم!!!!

رجائاً يا أخي بلا اتهامات باطله!!!! 


> متمايز في تعيينة و ليس معلول
> وواحد في جوهرة و ليس محتاج الى علتة


ليس محتاجاً الى علته و هو ينتفي لولا وجود أحد الاقانيم؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
هل هذا كلام معقول؟!؟!؟!؟!


> اذا لم يكن واحد في جوهرة يا هذا حينذ سيكون كلامك صحيح
> جوهر اللة واحد يا هذا جامع في تعيينة ولا يحتاج لعلل لانة اصل الاصول و علة العلل
> وتمايزة في تعيينة لانة متمايز تعيينيا او اقنوميا وواحد جوهريا
> وهذا هو الاقنوم اللذي تجهلة و تقول بانة اشخاض و علل ... هل هو مختلف جوهريا لكي يكون علل متعددة؟


لماذا لا يكون الله سبحانه أقانيم غير محدوده في العدد ؟؟؟
اي لا تكون ثلاثه فقط بل تكون غير محدوده و لكن الانسان يتعامل مع ثلاثه فقط ؟

لا أدري ان كانت قد وصلت الفكره


> هل تقول ان الاقانيم هي التي وجدت اللاهوت ؟؟؟
> ام ان الاقانيم هي التي خلقت اللاهوت ؟
> ام ان الاقانيم شىء و اللاهوت شىء ؟؟؟
> ما هذا التدليس و الالتواء و الخبث ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اسمها تعيين يا استاذ


هدئ اعصابك يا أخي العزيز و لا داعي لالفاظ مثل (( التواء)) و (( خبث ))
و ماشابه ذلك.
و حتى لو كنت انا مخطئا فأرجو ان تصححلي دون استخدام هذه الالفاظ و قد قلت لك مسبقاً اعتبرني تلميذك .

انا قلت مرارا و تكرارا ان الأقانيم الثلاث هي اللاهوت الواحد

و لولا ألأقانيم الثلاث او احداها لما كان اللاهوت الواحد

فهل تعرف ماذا يعني هذا ؟

يعني لولا روح الله مثلا بحسب كلامكم لما كان لله وجود

فقل لي ماذا يمكن ان يستنتج من هذا ؟


> برضة علة و معلول؟؟؟
> من قال ان الاقانيم جزءا من اللة او ان اللة مركب الى ثلاثة اجزاء؟؟؟؟


عجيب امرك يا أخي العزيز

ان كانت الاقانيم اصل و جوهر واحد فكيف يتمايزون ؟!؟!؟!!؟!؟!

انت كانسان و مخلوق ايضاً هل تتميز عن نفسك ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

فكيف الله سبحانه و هو الخالق !!!!!


> ومن قال ان الاقانيم و اللة علة و معلول


((لولا أحد الاقانيم لما كان الله تعالى ))

فهمني من فضلك ماذا يعني هذا ؟


> العلة تختلف عن المعلول و يوجد بين العلة و المعلول انفصال و اختلاف جوهري


من قال غير هذا ؟!؟!؟!؟


> ومن قال ان الاقانيم و اللة علة و معلول
> العلة تختلف عن المعلول و يوجد بين العلة و المعلول انفصال و اختلاف جوهري
> من قال اننا نقول ان الاقانيم علة
> " فجوهر الله ما هو إلا اللاهوت وهذا الجوهر نفسه بالنظر إلى تعينه ما هو إلا الله والله ليس شيئاً غير اللاهوت بل هو اللاهوت معيّناً، واللاهوت ليس شيئاً غير الله، بل هو الله جوهراً،


الاب هو الله و الابن هو الله ايضاً
الاب ازلي و الابن ازلي
الاب ابدي و الابن ابدي
الاب غير محدود و الابن غير محدود

فلماذا لا يتساوى الابن مع الاب في الابوه ؟
و لماذا لا يكون الاب هو الابن و هم كيان واحد ؟
اعطيني تفسير منطقي معقول لهذا الكلام و لك جزيل الشكر 


> فهل العلة هي المعلول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا طبعاً و من قال غير ذلك!!!!!!!!!!!

شكراً عى ردك و انتظر ردك القادم ان شاء الله

و دمت بخير


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام على جميع الاخوه و الأخوات
> 
> ...



عزيزى الفاضل 
سأتناول الرد على سؤالك  بكل مهابة وخشوع ووقار. وإني أصلي إليه تعالى طالباً الحكمة والقوة والعون كي أعالج هذا الموضوع بتجرد ومحبة وإيمان بحيث تتّضح الحقيقة لمن يرغب في معرفتها، وتزول الغشاوة عن العيون، وتتحول الظلمة إلى نور. فالذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة في بدء الخليقة قادر أن يشرق بنوره في قلوب الكثيرين. وإني آمل أن لا يتسرع أحد في الحكم على هذا الرد قبل الانتهاء من قراءته، وإلا فانه سيقع في فخ الاستنتاجات المغلوطة النابعة من عدم التجرد والموضوعية.
اولا السؤال المطروح أمامنا هو: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟
1 - وحدانية الله الجامعة

لا يقدر مخلوق أن يعرف الله كما هو ,وإنما يمكننا أن نعرفه بما يميّزه عن كل ما سواه ,

كقولنا : ان الله روح ,غير محدود ,سرمدي ,غير متغيّر في وجوده وقدرته وقداسته وعدله وجودته وحقه. 

وقد جاء في التوراة : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 - .

كما أن جميع قوانين الإيمان المسيحي صدرت في عبارات تصرح بهذه الحقيقة. فالقانون النيقاوي يبدأ بالقول 

: نؤمن بإله واحد . 

والقانون النيقاوي القسطنطيني - 381 م - يقول 

: نؤمن بإله واحد .

والقانون الذي تقبله جميع الكنائس الإنجيلية والتقليدية يبدأ بالقول 

: نؤمن بإله واحد .

والواقع أن العقل السليم يحكم بأن علة العلل لا بد أن تكون واحدة فقط ,لأنه يستحيل التسليم بوجود علّتين أو أكثر ,غير محدودتين سرمديتين ,غير متغيّرتين. ويتبرهن من الكتاب المقدس أن الله واحد في كمالاته من كونه يسمَّى أحياناً بإحدى كمالاته ,

كالقول إنه نور أو محبة أو حق أو روح . ونتعلم من وحدانية الله الاحتراس من تصوُّر وجوده جزئياً في السماء ,وجزئياً على الأرض

لأنه إله واحد غير متجزّئ موجود بكماله في كل مكان. 

على أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بشخصية الله. أي انها لا تؤمن بأن هذا الإله الواحد مجرد قوة أو شيء ,بل هو شخص حي عاقل ,واجب الوجود بذاته ,له كل مقوّمات الشخصية ,في أكمل ما يمكن أن تشتمل عليه هذه المقومات من معانٍ. 

وإذا كان من المسلَّم به أن الشخصية تقوم دوماً على ثلاثة أركان هي : الفكر والشعور والإرادة ,وأن الله هو الشخصية الوحيدة الكاملة إذا قورن بغيره من شخصيات خلائقه ,لذلك كان لا بد أن نعرّف شخصية الله بأنها الشخصية الوحيدة الفكر والشعور والإرادة إذ هو أول كل شيء الإله المدرِك لذاته ,والمدرِك لكل شيء صنعه. وتؤمن المسيحيّة أن هذا الإله ,الشخص الحي الواحد ,ليس جسماً مادياً يمكن أن يُرى أو يُلمَس أو يُدرَك بالحواس البشرية ,فهو كما قال المسيح روح وهو أيضاً أبو الأرواح - عبرانيين 12 :9 - إذ خلق هذه على صورته كشبهه.

بيد أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بأن وحدانية الله جامعة ,أي أن الله ذو ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم إله واحد وجوهر واحد.

ولا يعني المسيحيّون بتعدُّد الأقانيم أن الله ثلاثة جواهر ,لأن لفظ أقنوم لا يعني جوهر . فالمراد هنا بالجوهر الذات الواحدة ,أي انه الوحدة اللاهوتية. والمراد بالأقنوم واحد من الآب والابن والروح القدس. ومع ذلك فكلمة أقنوم - كسائر الألفاظ البشرية - قاصرة عن إيضاح حقيقة إلهية ,هي أن الله ثالوث في الأقنومية ,وواحد في الجوهر.

ومن المعروف أن تعليم وحدانية الله وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ومساواتها في الجوهر ,ونسبة أحدها للآخر لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح به ,بل في آيات متفرقة. غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب المقدس إلى آخره. ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد وجوده في الاعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج هكذا :

1ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات إلى تعليم الثالوث ,لا تُفهَم جلياً إلا بنور إعلانات بعدها ,كورود اسم الله في صيغة الجمع إلوهيم كقوله :

فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ إلوهيم السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ - تكوين 1 :1 - .

قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - .

هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ - تكوين 11 :7 - .

2في سفر التثنية تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .

وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.

3وفي سفر إشعياء النبي نقرأ : ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ : مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ,وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ - إشعياء 6 :8 - .

فهذه الآيات المجيدة تدل على أن الله واحد في الجوهر ,مثلَّث الأقانيم. ومن الأفضل قبل أن ندرس هذه العقيدة أو نبحثها البحث الكتابي المجرَّد ,أن نلمَّ بتاريخها في كنيسة المسيح ,وبالأفكار التي تناولتها حتى انتهت إلى وضعها النهائي الدائم غير المتغيّر.

كان المسيحيّون أيام الرسل وحتى أول القرن الميلادي الثاني لا يفكرون في وضع صيغ معينة للعقائد المسيحيّة ,إذ كانوا يمارسون مبادئ هذه العقائد كما جاءت في الكتب المقدسة دون أن يضعوا لها شكلاً معيناً. وحين كانت تعترضهم صعوبة أو مشكلة كانوا يرجعون إلى الرسل أو تلاميذ الرسل من بعدهم. ولكن ما أن انتشرت المسيحيّة في رحاب الدنيا ,وقامت بعض البدع حتى باتت الحاجة ماسة إلى أن تقول الكنيسة كلمتها خصوصاً عندما انتشرت ضلالات أريوس وسباليوس المخالفة للعقائد المسيحيّة فيما يختص بلاهوت الابن والروح القدس. فقام رجال أعلام في الكنيسة وفنَّدوا آراء المبتدعين ,من أبرزهم القديس أثناسيوس الملقَّب بحامي الإيمان ,الذي قاوم تلك البدع وأصدر القانون الأثناسي المعروف والذي يقول :

1كل من ابتغى الخلاص ,وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحيّة.

2كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان ,دون إفساد ,يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً.

3هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن تعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ,وثالوثاً في توحيد.

4لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.

5إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.

6ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.

7كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.

8الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.

9الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود.

10الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.

11ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.

12وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.

13وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.

14ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ,بل واحد ضابط الكل.

15وهكذا الآب إله ,والابن إله ,والروح القدس إله.

16ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ,بل إله واحد.

17وهكذا الآب رب ,والابن رب ,والروح القدس رب.

18ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب ,بل رب واحد.

19وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلّفنا أن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله ورب.

20كذلك الدين الجامع ,ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

21فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ,ولا مخلوق ,ولا مولود.

22والابن من الآب وحده ,غير مصنوع ,ولا مخلوق ,بل مولود.

23والروح القدس من الآب والابن ,ليس مخلوق ولا مولود بل منبثق.

24فإذاً آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء ,وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء ,وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.

25ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.

26ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون.

27ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر ,يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ,والثالوث في وحدانية.

28إذاً من شاء أن يَخْلُص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث.

29وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانة بتجسُّد ربنا يسوع المسيح.

30لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقرّ بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله ,هو إله وإنسان.

31هو إله من جوهر الآب ,مولود قبل الدهور،وإنسان من جوهر أمه مولود في هذا الدهر.

32إله تام وإنسان تام ,كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري.

33مساوٍ للآب بحسب لاهوته ,ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته.

34وهو وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً ,إنما هو مسيح واحد لا اثنان.

35ولكن واحد ,ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد ,بل باتِّخاذ الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.

36واحد في الجملة ,لا باختلاط الجوهر ,بل بوحدانية الأقنوم.

37لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد ,كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد.

38هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ,ونزل إلى الهاوية - أي عالم الأرواح - وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات.

39وصعد إلى السماء وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل.

40ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

41الذي عند مجيئه يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم ,ويؤدُّون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة.

42فالذين فعلوا الصالحات ,يدخلون الحياة الأبدية ,والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية.

43هذا هو الإيمان الجامع ,الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص بدون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين.

وخلاصة ما تقدم أن الله في المسيحيّة واحد ,وإن كان اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,أي جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ,غير أن الجوهر غير مقسوم. فليس لكلٍ من الأقانيم جزء خاص منه ,بل لكل أقنوم كمال الجوهر الواحد نظير الآخر. وأن ما بينهم من النسب سرّ لا يقدر العقل البشري أن يدركه. غير أن لنا في الكتاب المقدس ما يوضحه.

وكل ما جاء من خارج الكتاب المقدس عن الثالوث من أفكار فلسفية ,أو محاجات منطقية ,لم يكن إلا بَسْطاً أو عَرْضاً لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن طريق القياس.

والمعروف تاريخياً أن المسيحيين القدماء قاموا بدرس عقيدة الثالوث في ضوء كتب الوحي المقدسة ,وآمنوا بها واستقروا عليها ,ورسموا صورتها في قوانين الكنيسة. وأبرز هذه القوانين قانون الإيمان النيقاوي الذي يقول :

أنا أؤمن بإله واحد ,قادر على كل شيء ,خالق السماء والأرض ,وكل ما يُرى وما لا يُرى.

وبرب واحد ,يسوع المسيح. ابن الله الوحيد. المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. إله من إله. نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق. ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب. هو الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ,ومن أجل خلاصنا ,نزل من السماء. وتجسَّد بالروح القدسمن مريم العذراء ,وصار إنساناً ,وصُلب على عهد بيلاطس البنطي ,وتألم. وقُبِر. وقام في اليوم الثالث. وصعد إلى السماء. وهو جالس عن يمين الآب وسيأتي أيضاً بمجد ,ليدين الأحياء والأموات. الذي ليس لمُلكه نهاية.

وأؤمن بالروح القدس. الرب المحيي. المنبثق من الآب. المسجود له والممجَّد مع الآب والابن. الذي تكلم بالأنبياء.

و بكنيسة واحدة جامعة رسولية. وأعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. وأنتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ,


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

للمزيد راجع

كتب عن الثالوث 

1 مَنْطِقُ الثالُوث - الأبّ هَنري بُولاد اليَسُوعيّ 
2 عقيدة الثالوث القويمة - وليم تمبل جردنر 
3 الثالوث الأقدس- المطران كيرلس سليم بسترس 
4 وحدانية الثالوث  في المسيحيّة والإسلام - اسكندر جديد 
5 أبو رائطة التكريتي و رسالته في الثالوث المقدس - الاب سليم دكاش اليسوعي 
6 الله واحد في ثالوث -  القمص زكريا بطرس 
7 اسئلة حول هل الله واحد ام ثالوث؟- القمص زكريا بطرس
هذا الرابط ستجد بة جميع هذة الكتب 
http://www.christpal.com/shobohat/8asira/10.htm


----------



## Basilius (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*




> اذاً كيف تفسرون معنى كلمة اقنوم في العربيه و تبنون عقيدتكم على اساس معناها ؟!؟!؟!؟
> اطلب منك ان تفسرلي معناها لكي أعرف ما هو المقصود بها.
> انا قرأت ان الاقنوم يعني تميز بغير انفصال فهل هذا التفسير لمعناها صحيح ؟


*اقرا المواضيع المتاحة عن الاقانيم و الثالوث في المنتدى و انت تعرف كيف تفسرها *
*واقرا المداخلة السابقى لي ستجدة مش هعيد و ازيد*



> لا , لا أقصد ذلك
> فأل صفات شيئ و التعيينات شيئ آخر .اذن قولنا ماهو الاقنوم الرابع و الخامس الذي تقصدة
> لا يوجد هناك اقنوم رابع و لا خامس و لا ثالث و لا ثاني و الخ....
> و ما قصدته هو تبيان استحالة ان يكون الله سبحانه اقانيم معدوده او ان تكون وحدانيته جامعه مانعه.


*احتفظ برايك لنفسك يا عزيزي *
*وانا شرحت لك انة لابد للالة من ان يكون واحد في وحدانية جامعهة مانعو و انت تغاذيت عن معظم كلامي *
*وكلامك هذا يناقض ما تستشهد بة *
*ومازلت تقول وحدانية مطلقة و لقد بينت لك استحالة ان يكون اللة مجرد او مطلق فاللة موجود في وحدانية جامعة مانعة *



> انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم ,ثلاثه فقط لا غير
> فماذا يعني هذا الكلام ؟!؟!؟!؟!
> هل الاقانيم (( الثلاثه )) معدوده ام لا ؟!؟!؟!


*هل قلنا انها بالمعنى العددي الانفصالي المستقل في الجوهر الغير مرتبط المادي ؟؟؟؟؟*

*عجبا !!!!*





> لقد قرأت في احدى المواقع المسيحيه انه:
> ان لم يكن (( أحد )) الاقانيم موجودا لانتفى وجود الله سبحانه.
> فهل تعرف ماذا يعني هذا الكلام؟
> احد معاني هذا الكلام هو :
> ...


*اين هذا الموقع ؟؟*
*ثانيا الكلام واضح جدا و انت من تشوة و تلوي النص *
*ان لم يكن احد الاقانيم موجود فاللة موجود ايضا او لا ننفي وجود اللة *
*فمن قصد هذا المقصد اللذي تقول بانك فهمت منةهذا الكلام ؟؟؟*
*ازاي يا حبيبي و النص صريح جدا *
*يعني اللاهوت موجود موجود *
*ما هذا الالتواء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> اولاً : ان كانت الذات غير محدوده فكيف يمكن ان تكون جامعه لأشياء (( متمايزه )) ؟؟؟؟
> لقد قلت لك سابقاً ان التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف و للاختلاف انواع ,
> فما هو نوع الاختلاف بين الاقانيم؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*كالعادة و كل عادة *
*تقتطف النمصوص و اهي ماشية *
*بعد كل هذا الشرح تاخذ هذة الجزئية لتبني عليها افتراضك *
*اي مبدا و اي تدليس هذا ؟؟؟*
*وما هي الاقانيم يا هذا ؟؟؟ الم اقل لك انها اللاهوت ذاتة متمايزا *
*فهل يوجد اكثر من لاهوت ؟؟؟*
*لماذا تقتطف النصوص ؟؟؟ ... ماهذا المبدا العقيم ؟؟؟؟*



> ما هو العيب في الوحدانيه المطلقه ؟


اللة على الالتواء و التقطيع 
الم اشرح لك الوحدانية المطلقة و انت غضيت الطرف عنها ؟؟؟
المداخلة السابقى موجودة لاصحاب الضمائر وليس للمدلسين 





> لا يوجد هنالك اي فرق بين ذات الله و صفاته الثبوتيه و الكل مصداق واحد
> 
> بمعنى انه لا يوجد فرق بين الذات و صفات مثل القدره و العلم و الحياة و الاراده و الخ.....
> و الله تعالى ليس مركباً من ذات + صفات
> ...


 
*ثبوتية اية يابني ؟؟؟ الاسلام يعرف الثبوتية ؟؟؟؟ امال معترض على الاقانيم ازاي ؟؟؟*
*وبعدين انت ضد الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة *
*ما هذا التناقض الصارخ هذا الشرح اللذي شرحتة هو يؤيد الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة .... وترجع و تنتقض الوحدانية الجامعة و تقول لا دي وحدانية مطلقة ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*وغباء بغباء بقى لية صفات الذات اللي بتقولها 3 لية متبقاش اربعة و خمسة ؟؟؟ ... اي هي صفات الذات هذة و اي صفات ثبوتية ؟؟؟*
*العجيب كل العجب انك تتغاضى كثيرا جدا جدا عن مداخلات و بعض النقاط و تقول لا يوجد وحدانية جامعة مانعة *
*طيب كيف يجمع اللة هذة الصفات التي تقول عليها اذا كانت وحدانيتة مطلقة مجردة ؟؟؟*
*غريبة جدا ... ينتقض الوحدانية الجامعة و هو بعد ذلك يثبت ان اللة وحدانيتة جامعة ... ماهذا التناقض و الخبث *
*وسؤال بقى ... انت قلت لا شريك لة في ذاتة و رجعت قلت لا شريك لة في صفاتة *
*فهل اللذات مختلفة عن الصفات ؟؟؟اذن ذات الهك مقتصرة على صفاتها تماما مثلما علقت حضرتك و قلت ان ذات اللة في المسيحة مقتصرة على ثلاثة اقانيم (( كما تكيل يكال لك )) وانت لا تعلم ان ذات اللة و جوهرة واحدة في المسيحة و غير محدودة و لاهوتها واحد لكن احييك على الاقتطاف الناجح و التدليس *
*لم يكن من الضروري ان اكتب مداخلتي السابقة مادام ردك كان بهذة الصورة *
*ما هذا الخبث و التدليس يا هذا ؟؟؟ الم اشرح لك ؟؟؟ الم اقول لك *

*واذا كانت مختلفة فلماذا هذا التنا قض و الالتواء ؟؟؟ *
*الم نتكلم في ذات اللة و قلنا انها ثلاثة اقانيم ؟؟؟ و اعترضت سيادتك وخلاص *
*وترجع تقول ان الصفات الثبوتية هي صفات عين ذاتة ووجودة كالعلم و القدرة و الوجود و الح*
*او صفات الذات طب لماذا تعترض على الاقانيم و اذا كانت صفات الذات معينة و تختلف عن صفات الفعل *
*اذن لماذا صفات الذات محدودة و مختلفة ؟؟ اذن الهك محدود بصفات فقط *
*ممثلما تكيل يكال لك *
*وترجع بعد كدة تنتقض الاقانيم و الوحدانية الجامعة المانعةة ؟؟؟*
*فقولي يا من تناقض نفسك كيف تكون كل هذة الصفات صفات اللة و انت بنفسك قلت ان وحدانية اللة هى مطلقة و ليست جامعة *
*اذن اللة لا يجمع في الصفات اي شىء لانة ليس موجود بوحدانية جامعة بل مجردة مطلقة على كلامك *

*عجب العجاب و قمة التناقض مع النفس *
*اذن ذات الهك معلولة و محدودة بنفس اسلوبك *

*لم اجد ردا الى الان على اخر مداخلة لي *
*قمو التناقض و الالتواء *
*اعتبر اخر مداخلة في الموضوع هي مداخلتي السابقة *
*لان من الواضح ان حضرتك تتكلم بتدليس *



> لماذا لا يكون الله سبحانه أقانيم غير محدوده في العدد ؟؟؟
> اي لا تكون ثلاثه فقط بل تكون غير محدوده و لكن الانسان يتعامل مع ثلاثه فقط ؟


 
*كالعادة اعادة وخلاص *
*ولماذا لا يكون الصفات الذاتية مختلفة اي محددو عن الصفات الفعلية في الجزء اللذي احضرتة يا سيد ؟؟؟*





> و لولا ألأقانيم الثلاث او احداها لما كان اللاهوت الواحد
> 
> فهل تعرف ماذا يعني هذا ؟
> 
> ...


 
*لا بقى قولي انت *
*ومن نفس شرحك الصادر *
*لو للا الصفات الوجودية للة ما كان اللة سيبقى موجود ام لا ؟؟*
*اولا صفة الوجود من الصفات الوجودية التي من الصفات الثبوتية في مقال حضرتك هل سيكون اللة موجود ام لا *




> عجيب امرك يا أخي العزيز
> 
> ان كانت الاقانيم اصل و جوهر واحد فكيف يتمايزون ؟!؟!؟!!؟!؟!
> 
> ...


*ارجع للمداخلة و بلاش اقتطاف *
*انا شرحت الجزئية دي في اكتر من موضع في المداخلة *
*ومن نفس كلامك و على نفس منهجك و كما تكيل يكال لك *
*هل الوجود الالهي هو نفسة العلم الالهي ؟؟؟ ام هو اللة نفسة *
*ولكن الوجود ليس هو العلم ؟؟؟ من نفس مقالك *





> الاب هو الله و الابن هو الله ايضاً
> الاب ازلي و الابن ازلي
> الاب ابدي و الابن ابدي
> الاب غير محدود و الابن غير محدود
> ...


*الابن مساو للاب في الجوهر *
*والابن ازلي بازلية الاب *
*انت تقول لماذا لا يكون الابن هو الاب *
*وانا اسالك بنفس ما تكيل بة ...انت قلت ان من الصفات الوجودية للة هي العلم و القدرة و الحياة *
*لماذا لا يكون العلم هو القدرة و لماذا لا تكوت القدرة هي الحياة و تندرج تحت  اسم واحد وليسوا ثلاثةاسماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعطنى تفسير منطقي لهذا الكلام *


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> فبتالي لا يجوز ان يقال ان الله ثلاثة أقانيم او أربعه اوحتى ألف .
> لأن الأرقام او الأعداد و معانيها , كلها أمور معدومة الأزل بدلائل غير قابله لللانكار.


 
و نفس الشئ سينطبق حينها على وحدانية الله
فنحن نتفق ان الله واحد, و الواحد رقم ايضا, و بذلك تكون وحدانية الله معدومة ايضا
كلام غير منطقي بالمرة يا صديقي!


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

شكراً جزيلاً عزيزي ( اثناسيوس ) على ردك و شرحك الوافي.

أخي العزيز ( آفادا ):
انت قلت : 


> اقرا المواضيع المتاحة عن الاقانيم و الثالوث في المنتدى و انت تعرف كيف تفسرها
> واقرا المداخلة السابقى لي ستجدة مش هعيد و ازيد


على أمرك و لكنني قد قرأت بلقدر الكافي.


> احتفظ برايك لنفسك يا عزيزي
> وانا شرحت لك انة لابد للالة من ان يكون واحد في وحدانية جامعهة مانعو و انت تغاذيت عن معظم كلامي


اين معظم الكلام الذي تغاديت عنه انا و لم أعلق عليه ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟



> وكلامك هذا يناقض ما تستشهد بة
> ومازلت تقول وحدانية مطلقة و لقد بينت لك استحالة ان يكون اللة مجرد او مطلق فاللة موجود في وحدانية جامعة مانعة


لقد رددت على هذا الكلام و لا يوجد اي تناقض في كلامي .
انا شرحت لك و قلت ان صفات الله الثبوتيه هي عين ذاته و لا يوجد اي فرق او تمايز بين ذاته و صفاته الثبوتيه التي تثبت كمالاً لله تعالى مثل العلم و القدره و الحياة و الوجود و الاراده و الخ....

و لكن اما انك لم تقرأ كلامي جيداً لتستوعبه و اما انك فهمت كلامي بصوره خاطئه.
و ان شاء الله سيتضح لك الأمر في هذا الرد. 


> هل قلنا انها بالمعنى العددي الانفصالي المستقل في الجوهر الغير مرتبط المادي ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عجبا !!!!


الا توضح لي من فضلك ماذا تقصد من (( معنى عددي انفصالي ))؟!؟!؟!؟!؟



> كالعادة و كل عادة
> تقتطف النمصوص و اهي ماشية
> بعد كل هذا الشرح تاخذ هذة الجزئية لتبني عليها افتراضك
> اي مبدا و اي تدليس هذا ؟؟؟
> ...


كلعاده اتهام فقط 
قل لي اين اقتطفت انا جزئيه من نص 
هل تخادع نفسك ام تريد ان تخدع القارئ!!!!
و ما العيب في ان اعلق مثلاً على جمله جمله من كلامك
هل يعتبر هذا اقتطافاً ؟!؟!؟!؟!

الاقانيم الثلاث هي اللاهوت الواحد و كنت اقول ذلك في كل مره
و لكن الاقانيم الثلاثه متمايزه فيما بينها اي الاب ليس هو الابن و الابن ليس هو الروح القدس
و لأنهم متمايزون فهذا يعني انهم يختلفون عن بعضهم بعضاً 
فلا معنى للتمايز ان لم يكونوا مختلفين لأن التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف
و لا تمايز بدون اختلاف
و انا قد سألتك مسبقاً عن نوع الاختلاف بينهم


> اللة على الالتواء و التقطيع
> الم اشرح لك الوحدانية المطلقة و انت غضيت الطرف عنها ؟؟؟
> المداخلة السابقى موجودة لاصحاب الضمائر وليس للمدلسين


ها انت تخطئ مره اخرى يا أخي العزيز

لأنني قلت :


> ما هو العيب في الوحدانيه المطلقه ؟
> انت تقول :
> إقتباس:
> لا يمكن أن يكون العالم قد صدر من إله مجرد أو مطلق، لأن مثل هذا الإله لا يصدر عنه شيء بالإرادة، " لأن وجود الإرادة يتعارض مع ما للوحدانية المجردة أو المطلقة من خصائص " . وإن صدر عنه شيء كان ذلك بالضرورة. وفي هذه الحالة يتعرض للتفكك، والله لا يتفكك لأنه لا تركيب فيه.
> ...


هل ركزت على كلامي في : (( انت تقول ))
ارجع للمشاركه و تأكد بنفسك
فأرجو ان تحكم بضميرك و لا تتسرع  في اتهامك



> ثبوتية اية يابني ؟؟؟ الاسلام يعرف الثبوتية ؟؟؟؟ امال معترض على الاقانيم ازاي ؟؟؟


عجيب أمرك يا عزيزي 

هل الأقانيم هي صفات ؟؟؟
يعني هل الاقنوم هو صفه مثل العلم او القدره الخ...؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

الاقانيم هم : الذات و العقل و الروح
فهل هذه الأشياء صفات ؟!؟!؟!؟!




> وبعدين انت ضد الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة
> ما هذا التناقض الصارخ هذا الشرح اللذي شرحتة هو يؤيد الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة .... وترجع و تنتقض الوحدانية الجامعة و تقول لا دي وحدانية مطلقة ؟؟؟؟؟


و لازلت على كلامي 
و على اي تناقض تتحدث ؟
و النص لا يؤيد الوحدانيه الجامعه أبداً
فهل قال النص ان الصفات الثبوتيه هي (( تعيينات )) مثلاً ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟ 

اقرأه بتركيز مره اخرى لكي تفهمه


> وغباء بغباء بقى لية صفات الذات اللي بتقولها 3 لية متبقاش اربعة و خمسة ؟؟؟ ... اي هي صفات الذات هذة و اي صفات ثبوتية ؟؟؟


عذراً و سامحني على هذا الكلام :
هل انت تجيد قرائة النصوص المكتوبه بالعربيه؟؟؟؟
قل لي اين قال النص ان صفات الذات هي ثلاثه فقط ؟!؟!؟!؟!
النص يقول :


> 1. صفات الذات
> كالوجود والعلم والقدرة ونحوها، مما هي عين ذاتهالمُقدَّسة


كالوجود و العلم و القدره و  نحوها...
هل استوعبت الآن ؟!؟!؟!؟


> العجيب كل العجب انك تتغاضى كثيرا جدا جدا عن مداخلات و بعض النقاط و تقول لا يوجد وحدانية جامعة مانعة


بل منتهى العجب هو ان اتهاماتك كثيره و بدون دليل
اين هذا التغاضي الكثير (( جدا جدا )) كما تقول ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
 الله يسامحك


> طيب كيف يجمع اللة هذة الصفات التي تقول عليها اذا كانت وحدانيتة مطلقة مجردة ؟؟؟


سؤال جيد و لكنه مردود عليه في اشرح الذي كتبته
و لكن لا مانع ان اعطيك مختصراً مفيداً:

عزيزي
انا قلت ان هذه الصفات هي عين ذات الله المقدسه
بمعنى انه لا يوجد فرق او تمايز بين ذات الله و صفاته الثبوتيه كأل العلم و القدره و الاراده و الوجود و الخ.....
اي لا يوجد فرق مثلاً بين علم الله تعالى و بين قدرته 
الا اختلاف معنوي فقط
اي معنى كلمة علم يختلف عن معنى  كلمة قدره
و هذا الاختلاف المعنوي هو بلنسبه للانسان لأنه محدود و مركب من ذات و صفات
لكن الله تعالى هو صمد و ذاته هي صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه
بمعنى ان الله تعالى ليس عالماً بعلم
بل هو تعالى العلم المطلق
و هو ليس قديراً بقدره
بل هو القدره المطلقه اللامتناهيه
يعني
ذات الله سبحانه=علم الله=قدرة الله=حياة الله=ارادة الله=وجود الله و الخ...
فهنا الله تعالى ليس جامعاً مانعاً 
و هذه الصفات ليس تعيينات ذات واحده
و انما الكل كيان واحد مطلق
و قلت لك ان الاختلاف المعنوي بين هذه الاشياء هي بلنسبه للانسان المركب من هذه الصفات 




> غريبة جدا ... ينتقض الوحدانية الجامعة و هو بعد ذلك يثبت ان اللة وحدانيتة جامعة ... ماهذا التناقض و الخبث
> وسؤال بقى ... انت قلت لا شريك لة في ذاتة و رجعت قلت لا شريك لة في صفاتة
> فهل اللذات مختلفة عن الصفات ؟؟؟اذن ذات الهك مقتصرة على صفاتها تماما مثلما علقت حضرتك و قلت ان ذات اللة في المسيحة مقتصرة على ثلاثة اقانيم (( كما تكيل يكال لك )) وانت لا تعلم ان ذات اللة و جوهرة واحدة في المسيحة و غير محدودة و لاهوتها واحد لكن احييك على الاقتطاف الناجح و التدليس
> لم يكن من الضروري ان اكتب مداخلتي السابقة مادام ردك كان بهذة الصورة
> ما هذا الخبث و التدليس يا هذا ؟؟؟ الم اشرح لك ؟؟؟ الم اقول لك


لم اثبت ابداً ان وحدانية الله جامعه و كفاك من هذا الكلام
و رجائاً كن خلوقاً و لا تستعمل الفاظ مثل (( خبث )) و (( تدليس )) و ماشابه ذلك
الا تعرف ان تتكلم بصوره افضل .

تكون وحدانية الله جامعه ان كانت ذاته الواحده جامعه لتعيينات متمايزه و مختلفه عن بعضها بعضا
و ذات الله تعالى ليست مختلفه عن صفاته الكماليه الثبوتيه
و ذات الله ليست مقتصره على صفات معدوده
و من الممكن و لا يوجد اي مانع ان يكون لله صفات غير محدوده و لكن الانسان لا يدرك و لا يعرف الا خمسه مثلاً او ثمانيه او او ....
و قلت مرارا و تكرارا ان صفات الله الثبوتيه هي عين ذاته و الكل كيان واحد مطلق لا يوجد اي تمايز فيما بينهم
 و هذه الصفات مختلفه في معانيها بلنسبه للانسان المركب منها

و لكن انتم تقولون ان الله ثلاثة اقانيم فقط و مستحيل ان يكون هنالك اكثر
فهنا هو الاقتصار المعدود
 1,2,3 فقط لا غير
ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت


> [/SIZE]





> واذا كانت مختلفة فلماذا هذا التنا قض و الالتواء ؟؟؟


مختلفه في المعنى فقط يا استاذي
يعني انها شيئ و كيا مطلق واحد و لكن لأن الانسان محدود و مركب منها فهي تختلف في معانيها عنده


> الم نتكلم في ذات اللة و قلنا انها ثلاثة اقانيم ؟؟؟ و اعترضت سيادتك وخلاص
> وترجع تقول ان الصفات الثبوتية هي صفات عين ذاتة ووجودة كالعلم و القدرة و الوجود و الح
> او صفات الذات طب لماذا تعترض على الاقانيم و اذا كانت صفات الذات معينة و تختلف عن صفات الفعل
> اذن لماذا صفات الذات محدودة و مختلفة ؟؟ اذن الهك محدود بصفات فقط
> ممثلما تكيل يكال لك


اعتراضي هو لماذا تكون الاقانيم فقط ثلاثه
لماذا لا تكون لا محدوده و لكن الانسان يعرف او يتعامل مع ثلاثه منها 
لماذا ثلاثه فقط و مستحيل ان يكون هنالك أكثر من ثلاثه ؟

و قد وضحت لك الفرق بين صفات الذات الثبوتيه و بين صفات الفعل
فصفات الفعل مرتبطه بلمفعول اي المخلوق 
و هذه الصفات حادثه لأن عالم الخليقه كله حادث
اوضحلك :
صفه من صفات الله هي ان الله تعالى غفور 
و لكن الله تعالى لم يصبح غفوراً الا بعدما أن غفر 

فالله تعالى لم يكن غفوراً في الأزل لأنه لم يكن هنالك أحد غيره 
فلمن كان يغفر الله و هو وحده سبحانه و كل شيئ غيره كان عدماً
و لكن بعدما خلق الله الانسان و اوجده من العدم و غفر له خطاياه , أصبح الله تعالى يوصف بأنه غفور

و لكن لا يجوز ان نقول ان الله لم يكن قادراً في الأزل و اصبح قادر بعد أن خلق 
فلو لا ان الله لم يكن قادراً لما قدر ان يخلق حاشا لله
او انه لم يكن عالماً في الأزل و اصبح كذلك فيما بعد
فهذه الصفات هي صفات الذات الكامله المطلقه و هي ليس مرتبطه بلخليقه



> وترجع بعد كدة تنتقض الاقانيم و الوحدانية الجامعة المانعةة ؟؟؟
> فقولي يا من تناقض نفسك كيف تكون كل هذة الصفات صفات اللة و انت بنفسك قلت ان وحدانية اللة هى مطلقة و ليست جامعة
> اذن اللة لا يجمع في الصفات اي شىء لانة ليس موجود بوحدانية جامعة بل مجردة مطلقة على كلامك
> 
> ...


لا داعي بأن اعيد و اكرر كلامي السابق


> لم اجد ردا الى الان على اخر مداخلة لي
> قمو التناقض و الالتواء
> اعتبر اخر مداخلة في الموضوع هي مداخلتي السابقة
> لان من الواضح ان حضرتك تتكلم بتدليس


على اي مداخله تتحدث ؟!؟!؟!؟
اقتبسها لي في ردك القادم ان شاء الله.


> كالعادة اعادة وخلاص
> ولماذا لا يكون الصفات الذاتية مختلفة اي محددو عن الصفات الفعلية في الجزء اللذي احضرتة يا سيد ؟؟؟


قد شرحت هذه الجزئيه في ردي الحالي مسبقاً



> لا بقى قولي انت
> ومن نفس شرحك الصادر
> لو للا الصفات الوجودية للة ما كان اللة سيبقى موجود ام لا ؟؟
> اولا صفة الوجود من الصفات الوجودية التي من الصفات الثبوتية في مقال حضرتك هل سيكون اللة موجود ام لا


يا أخي هذه الصفات هي الذات المطلقه و هي ليست (( متمايزه )) مثل الأقانيم 
و ممكن ان يكون لله صفات ثبوتيه لامحدوده و لكن الانسان بما انه مركب من ذات و صفات فهو لا يدرك الا الصفات الموجوده بشكل ناقص و محدود عنده
يعني:  علم الله هو ذاته و حياة الله هي قدرته و قدرته هي ارادته و الخ....
و لا يوجد اي تمايز بين الذات و الصفات فلكل وجود واحد مطلق 

و لكن انتم تقرّون باستحالة وجود أكثر من ثلاثة اقانيم
و تقرّون بتمايز الاقانيم و اختلافهم عن بعضهم بعضاّ
فلو كان هذا الاختلاف هو اختلاف معنوي فقط و لا يوجد تمايز بينهم , فلا اشكال في ذلك

اي لو كان مثلاً : الأب هو الابن و لا يتمايز عنه و كان الاختلاف هو في المعنى فقط فلا اشكال في ذلك .
يعني يكون الأب هو الابن و الابن هو الروح القدس و الروح هو الاب و لا يوجد تميز بينهم الا اختلاف في المعنى فقط بلنسبه للانسان. 


> ارجع للمداخلة و بلاش اقتطاف
> انا شرحت الجزئية دي في اكتر من موضع في المداخلة
> ومن نفس كلامك و على نفس منهجك و كما تكيل يكال لك
> هل الوجود الالهي هو نفسة العلم الالهي ؟؟؟ ام هو اللة نفسة
> ولكن الوجود ليس هو العلم ؟؟؟ من نفس مقالك


نعم بلضبط 
وجود الله هو علم الله و علم الله هو قدرة الله و الخ....
و هذه الصفات هي ليست الا الذات و الكل كيان مطلق واحد
نحن لا نقول ان الله عالم بعلم اي انه ذو علم و علمه شيئ غير ذاته
لا , بل علم الله هو عين ذاته و الله هو ذات علّامه قديره مريده حيّه سميعه بصيره و الخ....
فلا يوجد تمايز بين علمه و ذاته و اعتقد اني شرحت مسبقاً بقدر كافي.


> الابن مساو للاب في الجوهر
> والابن ازلي بازلية الاب
> انت تقول لماذا لا يكون الابن هو الاب
> وانا اسالك بنفس ما تكيل بة ...انت قلت ان من الصفات الوجودية للة هي العلم و القدرة و الحياة
> لماذا لا يكون العلم هو القدرة و لماذا لا تكوت القدرة هي الحياة و تندرج تحت اسم واحد وليسوا ثلاثةاسماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعطنى تفسير منطقي لهذا الكلام


لا داعي بأن اكرر كلامي 

انتظر ردك انشاء الله 

و دمتم بخير و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



My Rock قال:


> و نفس الشئ سينطبق حينها على وحدانية الله
> فنحن نتفق ان الله واحد, و الواحد رقم ايضا, و بذلك تكون وحدانية الله معدومة ايضا
> كلام غير منطقي بالمرة يا صديقي!



ردك و كلامك مفيد و منتج عزيزي ( ماي روك )

و أرجو منك انتظار ردي عليه ان شاء الله

شكراً على مشاركتك و ردك العقلاني 

و دمت بخير و صحه


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> أخي العزيز ( آفادا ) :
> انت قلت :أنا لم أقل ان الاقنوم هو عدد و انما قلت ان الأقانيم معدوده
> اي انهم ثلاثه فقط بحسب عقيدتكم.




قلنا لك ثلاثة لاننا نعدها في الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
لم نذكرها لك كرقم, بل ذكرناها لك كصفات ذاتية لله





> اذاً كيف تفسرون معنى كلمة اقنوم في العربيه و تبنون عقيدتكم على اساس معناها ؟!؟!؟!؟
> اطلب منك ان تفسرلي معناها لكي أعرف ما هو المقصود بها.
> انا قرأت ان الاقنوم يعني تميز بغير انفصال فهل هذا التفسير لمعناها صحيح ؟


 
تكرير لا اجد سبب له الا الاطالة و ملأ فراغ بسطور محشاة
ردينا في كذا مئة موضوع عن معنى الاقنوم و توجد مواضيع كاملة في الاقسام المسيحي تشرح كلمة الاقنوم, بل الثالوث كاملا في المسيحية
هل خفت عنك؟

على ايه حال, انقل لك بعض من الاخ الحبيب طارق:
 الاقنوم كلمة سريانية الاصل ، بمعنى " شخص " لكنها تقال إصطلاحاً فى مقابل الكلمة اليونانية *υπόστασις* فى مجال التحدث عن " الثالوث " و هو " الله " فى المسيحيه ، فالاقانيم الثلاثه " صفات ذاتيه " فى الله ، بها و عليها تقوم الذات الالهيه






> و ما قصدته هو تبيان استحالة ان يكون الله سبحانه اقانيم معدوده او ان تكون وحدانيته جامعه مانعه.


 
انت لم تبين اي شئ يا عزيزي
الله و الاقانيم حقيقة كتابية كشفها الله لنا من خلال المقدس, و هي حقيقة الهية لاله يفوق العقل بأوصافه و كينونته
لذلك استخدام منطقك و عقلك المتغير في واثبات و نقض الله هو شئ باطل
فأبسط شئ, لا انت ولا عقلك و لا فلسفتك تستطيع فهم او اثبات ازلية الله , فأزلية الله هو من المسلمات 
فاذا كان الله ازلي لا بداية له, فمتى خلقنا؟ اذا هو لا بداية له, فلا بداية لخلقنا ايضا, فهل يستطيع عقلك اثبات ذلك؟
ايضا خلق الله للخليقة, هل يستطيع عقلك احتواء هذه الفمرة او اثباتها من نفيها منطقيا و فلسفيا؟

فكيف تريد من عقلك ان ينفي حقيقة الهية اعلنت لنا في الكتاب المقدس؟





> انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم ,ثلاثه فقط لا غير
> فماذا يعني هذا الكلام ؟!؟!؟!؟!
> هل الاقانيم (( الثلاثه )) معدوده ام لا ؟!؟!؟!


 
نقلناها لك كصفات ذاتية الهية, لا كعدد
فالاجابة الافضل هي ليست الرد بعدد, لكن القول ان الاقانيم هي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لا غير بدون تحديد ارقام, لكنك انت من سألت بالتحديد الرقمي و اجبناك بصيغة سؤالك يا صديقي






> و لكن انا لدي و لله الحمد عقل ايضاً و لا يجب علي ان اؤمن بما يخالف عقلي.


 
عقلك؟
اكرر, هل يدرك عقلك شئ لا يفهمه؟ بالطبع لا
فلو طرحت عليك و بحسب اختصاصي البرمجي في علم البرمجيات بالمستوى الهندس, اخر صيحيات الجافا و نظام الانتر فيس JNI و تغليف الكلاسات لادخال ال JavaTM virtual machine في الفرومات الاصلية!
أوكد لك انك لن تفهم شئ منها ابدا, فهل يعني ذلك عدم وجودها او صحتها لعدم استطاعت عقلك البسيط في تفهمها و استعيابها و ادراكها؟
اكرر بمثال اسهل, لو شرحت لك شئ ليس من اختصاصك و ليكن مثلا الرياضيات و الابعاد المتعددة في الماتركس او المصفوفات
فنحن لا نستطيع تصوير ماتركس بأكثر من ثلاثة ابعاد و لا يستطيع عقلنا على استيعابها هندسيا و صوريا بل نظطر احيانا الى رسم المصفوفات المتعددة الابعاد كمثل مصفوفة جوجل في البحث التي كمثال بسيط اخذنا 11 * 11 بأستخدام نظريات تقصيرية لكسر ال11 بعد في 3 ابعاد, لكنها قوانين صحيحة و متعامل بها و لا استطيع ان انط و اطعن بصحتها لان عقلي لا يستطيع استيعابها
فكيف الحال بالنسبة لله؟

فأنت تسلم بوحدانية الله ليس لان عقلك يدرك ذلك, و انما لانك تؤمن بذلك
الشئ نفسه بالنسبة للخلق و وجود الله, و الا لو كنت تستطيع اثبات وجود الله منطقيا و فلسفيا, فهنيئا لك ملايين اوربا و امريكا ليؤمنوا بالله بدل العدم و الصدفة!

هل يدرك عقلك ازلية الله؟ هل يدرك ابديته؟ هل يدرك قدرته على الخلق؟ هل يدرك اي شئ من جوهر الله؟

اترك الجواب للقارئ و اكتفي بهذا التوضيح البسيط, لاني ارى الكثير من السطور التي تلت هي تكرار و تسفيط سطور لملئ فراغ لا اكثر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*استاذ عاشق الحق *
*لاخر مرة بلاش هذا التدليس*
*اولا حضرتك كنت معترض على الوحدانية الجامعة *
*وانت بنفسك اثبت ان وحدانية اللة جامعة لصفاتة و ليست مجردة مطلقة *
*لو معترض على كلامي فاعترض حضرتك على ما احضرتة من نصوص لشرح صفات اللة *
*فهل اللة جامع في صفاتة في وحدانيتة ام ان اللة وحدانيتة مطلقة و ليست جامعة *
*و اذا كانت ليست جامعة فاي الة هذا اللذي وصفتة بصفات ثبوتية و فعلية ؟؟*
*هل الة مطلق و اذا كان مطلق فكيف يجمع هذة الصفات ؟ *
*ياريت بلاش لف و دوران *

*وبعدين حضرتك لم تجاوب على اي شىء مما سئلتة انا *
*ومن اول مداخلة لك و انت تقول كلام و تناقض نفسك في شىء اخر *
*ولن اعيد و لن اسمح لك بالتناقض لمصلحتك *
*المعنى العددي الانفصالي ان كل اقنوم منفصل عن الاقنوم الاخر وهذا غير صحيح لانهم لاهوت واحد او بمعنى ادق هم الاهوت نفسة .. ومش هعيد و ازيد تاني *




> لقد رددت على هذا الكلام و لا يوجد اي تناقض في كلامي .
> انا شرحت لك و قلت ان صفات الله الثبوتيه هي عين ذاته و لا يوجد اي فرق او تمايز بين ذاته و صفاته الثبوتيه التي تثبت كمالاً لله تعالى مثل العلم و القدره و الحياة و الوجود و الاراده و الخ....
> 
> و لكن اما انك لم تقرأ كلامي جيداً لتستوعبه و اما انك فهمت كلامي بصوره خاطئه.
> و ان شاء الله سيتضح لك الأمر في هذا الرد.


 
*لا يا حبيبي مش انا اللي لا اقرا الكلام جيدا *
*كيف يا هذا لا يوجد تمايز بين صفاتة الثبوتية في نفس مقالتك و ليس في كلامي *
*هل العلم هو الذات ؟ هل النطق هو الروح ؟ هل الذات هي الروح ؟*
*ام هم متمايزون اقنوميا وواحد جوهريا ؟*
*و انا الان اللذي اطلب منك ان تشرح لي من مقلك الاخير *
*كيف لا يوجد تمايز في الصفات هل اللة لة صفة واحدة ؟؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟*
*و لا تستخدم اسلوبي لان الاسلام لا يعرف ما هو الجوهر او انهم واحد في اللاهوت و متمايزين في العمل و التعيين فلا تستخدم معتقدي في شرح شىء عجزت عن اثباتة *
*مثلما الى الان تغاضيت عن شرح كيف يكون وحدانية اللة مطلقة .. كيف و اللة يتصف بصفات عدة ؟؟؟؟*


> كلعاده اتهام فقط
> قل لي اين اقتطفت انا جزئيه من نص
> هل تخادع نفسك ام تريد ان تخدع القارئ!!!!
> و ما العيب في ان اعلق مثلاً على جمله جمله من كلامك
> هل يعتبر هذا اقتطافاً ؟!؟!؟!؟!


*يا بني بطل الكلام دة *
*مين اللي بيخدع القارىء ؟؟؟ مين اللي بيقطتف في المداخلات ؟؟*
*انا لا اخادع نفسي يا هذا الشىء *
*انا واضح و اجاوب .... الدور و الباقي على اللي يقول شىء ولا يقدر ان يثبتة او بمعنى اصح يثبت العكس *
*فهل انا اخادع عندما سالتك جبت الصفات الثبوتية دي منين و لم تجاوب *
*فهل انا اللذي اخادع عندما سالتك و قلت لك كما تكيل يكال لك يا اكبر مخادع كيف تتمايز الصفات الالهية ؟ *
*وهل انا اللذي كنت مخادع عندما قلت لك لية صفات اللة الثبوتية مقتصرة على عدد معين لية متكنش ازيد بصفة او صفتين مثلما قلت حضرتك ولم تجاوب ..عادي *



> انا شرحت لك و قلت ان صفات الله الثبوتيه هي عين ذاته و لا يوجد اي فرق او تمايز بين ذاته و صفاته الثبوتيه التي تثبت كمالاً لله تعالى مثل العلم و القدره و الحياة و الوجود و الاراده و الخ....


 
*للمرة المليون جبت الثبوتية دي منين ؟؟؟ من الاسلام ؟؟؟*
*هل تقول بان تمايز الاقانيم هو اختلافهم كليا في الجوهر و اللاهوت ؟؟؟*
*اللاهوت واحد للمرة المليون و الاقانيم لاهوت واحد للمرة المليون *
*فهل الكلمة او النطق العاقل هو الروح ؟؟ ولكن جوهريا هم اللة نفسة الموجود بذاتة الناطق بكلمتة الحي بروحة و دي للمرة المليون برضة *

*و للمرة المليون ايضا كيف تقول ان وحدانية اللة مطلقة و انت في نفس الوقت تقول انة يتصف بصفات عدة ؟؟؟؟؟ فما هذا التدليس هل انا المخادع الان يا اكبر مخادع ؟؟؟*




> الاقانيم الثلاث هي اللاهوت الواحد و كنت اقول ذلك في كل مره
> و لكن الاقانيم الثلاثه متمايزه فيما بينها اي الاب ليس هو الابن و الابن ليس هو الروح القدس
> و لأنهم متمايزون فهذا يعني انهم يختلفون عن بعضهم بعضاً
> فلا معنى للتمايز ان لم يكونوا مختلفين لأن التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف
> ...


 
*ماهو يا اما حضرتك اعمى مش بتشوف او لا تريد ان تعي او لا تريد ان تقرا *
*الم اشرح لك تمايز الاقانيم من قبل يا هذا *
*لماذا هذا التدليس *
*لن اجيب عليك ساتركك انت اللذي تجيب على نفسك *
*الم تسالني و تقول *


> الاقانيم هم : الذات و العقل و الروح
> فهل هذه الأشياء صفات ؟!؟!؟!؟!


*يعني حضرتك عارف الاقانيم *
*هل الذات هي العقل او الكلمة ؟؟؟ هل الكلمة هي الروح ؟؟؟؟ هل الروح هي الذات ؟؟؟؟ ( تمايز اقنومي ) ولكن روح اللة و ذات اللة و كلمة اللة هو اللة نفسة ( وحدة جوهرية ) *
*ولاهوت اللة واحد ( لاهوت واحد )*
*و اذا كنت تعلم جيدا ان الاقانيم تختلف عن صفات فعل اللة مثل المحبة والعدل و الرحمة و هكذا *
*و ان الاقانيم هي ذاتية اللة الموجودة ووجودة الحتمى فلماذا كنت تخلط بين المحبة و العدل و الرحمة و بين الاقانيم ؟؟؟وكنت تقول معلول و علة *
*اذن فالهك مثلما قلت لك في المداخلة السابقة و انت كالعادة بارع في التقطيع معلول لصفاتة الثبوتية التي ذكرتها حضرتك *



> و لازلت على كلامي
> و على اي تناقض تتحدث ؟
> و النص لا يؤيد الوحدانيه الجامعه أبداً


 
*النص اللذي احضرتة حضرتة يسرد صفات اللة الواحد *
*فكيف يجمع اللة صفاتة في وحدانيتة *
*و مثلما شرحتلك و بينتلك استحالة ان يكون اللة مطلق في الوحدانية ( خلى بالك مطلق في الوحدانية مش الصفات) و لكنك للمرة المليون تتغاضى عن الشرح المذكور في اول مداخلة لي *
*كيف تكون اللة وحدانية مطلقة اذا كان مطلق واحد مطلق فكيف يجمع و اذا لم تكن تلك الصفات في وحدانية جامعة فصفات من هذة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*فاللة الواحد يجمع هذة الصفات الخاصة بة في وحدانية جامعة *
*و شرحتلك وجة النظر و ذكرت لك امثلة في اول مداخلة و انت كالعادة تتغاضى و ترجع لتنشر هذا العقم *
*ولن اتي بالمقطع اللذي شرحتة لك لانة موجود .... *



> كالوجود و العلم و القدره و نحوها...
> هل استوعبت الآن ؟!؟!؟!؟


*لا يا سيدي  مش انا اللي استوعبت دة انت اللي كاتبها مش انا *
*و اذا كانت هذة صفات ذاتة فما هي ذاتة يا هذا *
*و اذا كانت هذة الصفات التي اتصف بها الموجود بعد وجودة فما هي صفات وجودة و كينونتة لكي يصبح الها حيا *
*ما هي الصفات الوجودية اللازمة الوجود لكي يكون موجود *
*و بنفس اسلوبك الوجود و العلم و القدرة لية ميكونوش اربعة ؟*
*و لو جمعنا نحوهم اللي بتقول عليهم لية مايزيدوش واحد كمان او اتنين كمان *
*اذن الهك معلول لصفاتة و مثلما تكيل يكال لك على نفس منطق انتقادك *



> انا قلت ان هذه الصفات هي عين ذات الله المقدسه
> بمعنى انه لا يوجد فرق او تمايز بين ذات الله و صفاته الثبوتيه كأل العلم و القدره و الاراده و الوجود و الخ.....


*يا سيد ذات اللة واحدة في الجوهر ...لاهوت واحد *
*برضة كالعادة توحي للقارىء انني لم اشرح لك ماهية التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهرية *
*كلامي موجود يا هذا في مداخلاتي السابقة و لن اكررة او اعيدة *
*توحي للقارىء باني قلت لك ان التمايز يعني ان اللة منقلب على ذاتة و مختلف في لاهوتة *
*اذا كنت لا تفهم التمايز او فهمت و قرات و لكنك تدلس فهل روح اللة هي كلمة اللة ؟؟؟ هل ذات اللة هي روحة ؟؟؟ مع العلم بانة واحد و بانة لا يوجد لا تركيب ولا اختلاف فية *
*ولقد شرحت هذة الجزئية في مداخلتين و لن اعيدها* 



> عزيزي
> انا قلت ان هذه الصفات هي عين ذات الله المقدسه
> بمعنى انه لا يوجد فرق او تمايز بين ذات الله و صفاته الثبوتيه كأل العلم و القدره و الاراده و الوجود و الخ.....
> اي لا يوجد فرق مثلاً بين علم الله تعالى و بين قدرته
> ...


*انا قلتها انت تسال و نجيب و تدلس و لا تجيب اجابة واضحة *
*من قال ان صفات اللة محدودة*
*هل اللة لة صفة واحدة فقط لكي يكون مطلق في وحدانيتة ؟؟؟؟ *
*ام ان لة صفات عديدة لا حد لها ولاحد لقدرة و عظمة كل صفة *
*و كلمة لة تعنى ان لة صفات يعني جامع لصفاتة اي وحدانيتة جامعة للصفات الالهية اللا متناهية في العدد و قدرة كل صفة *
*فكيف تكون وحدانيتة مطلقة و هو لة صفات عديدة يجمعها *




> لم اثبت ابداً ان وحدانية الله جامعه و كفاك من هذا الكلام
> و رجائاً كن خلوقاً و لا تستعمل الفاظ مثل (( خبث )) و (( تدليس )) و ماشابه ذلك
> الا تعرف ان تتكلم بصوره افضل .
> 
> ...


 
*معلش بس *
*يعني اية ذات اللة تختلف عن صفاتة الكمالية الثبوتية ؟؟؟و مازلت اسئل جبت الثبوتية دي منين *
*يعني اية يا هذا ؟؟؟*
*انت اللذي اقريت ان ذات اللة منقسمة لصفات ثبوتية و صفات فعلية *
*ثم ابعد كل هذا الشرح اللذي ضربت لة عرض الحائط يا اكبر مدلس *
*ابعد ان اثبت لك بالشرح ان وحدانيتة جامعة تاتي لتتخبط في كلامك ؟؟؟*
*و كالعادة تخبط في الكلام ما معنى كلامك هذا ؟؟؟ *
*هل مازلت الى الان لا تفهم التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهرية ؟؟؟ ام انك تتكلم عن صفات اللة مثل المحبة و العدل و الرحمة *


> و قلت مرارا و تكرارا ان صفات الله الثبوتيه هي عين ذاته و الكل كيان واحد مطلق لا يوجد اي تمايز فيما بينهم


 
*ياسيد من قال ان للالة اكثر من كيان ؟؟؟*
*... لقد قلنا و شرحنا ماهية التمايز الاقنومي في ذات اللة الواحدة و شرحنا الوحدة الجوهرية للالة *
*اذن انت تنتقد التمايز باسلوبك الخبيث الملتوي وانت فاهم و مدرك ما معنى التمايز الاقنومي و لكنك تدلس *
*اذن فعندما تقول ان اللة لة صفات ثبوتية و هي عين ذاتة *
*اذن بما انة يوجد صفات اذن كل صفة غير التانية اذن يوجد تمايز في ذات اللة اذن فانت تنتقض نفسك يا مدلس *
*هل الى الان لا تفهم معنىالتمايز الاقنومي ؟؟ ام انك تدلس فقط ؟؟؟*
*من قال ان اللة متمايز في جوهرة و لاهوتة ؟؟؟؟ و من قال ان التمايز نفسة بين الاقانيم جوهري ؟؟*
*اذن فانت ضد الراى اللذي يقول ان الروح ليست الكلمة ليست الوجود لانهم متمايزين اقنوميا وو لكنهم هم الة نفسة عين تعيينة الذاتي الجوهري *
*بما نك ضد هذا التميز مع العلم بانك تفهم و تعي جيدا ماذا نقصد و لكنك كاي انسان مدلس تدخل لتجادل بعقم ... اذن و على نفس رايك و نظامك فذات الهك نفسة متمايزة .. انت قلت ان اللة لة علم و قدرة و ذات العلم ليس القدرة ليس الذات اذن هناك تمايز اذن الهك متمايز اذن و على كلامك فانت تنتقض الهك ايضا *
*اذن *
*انت عارف كويس يعني اية تمايز اقنومي و يعني اية وحدة جوهرية و لاهوت واحد *
*ولكنك تدلس و بنفس منطقك تدين نفسك *
*اذن الهك متمايز في ذاتة ( دة بالاخذ برايك ) *



> اعتراضي هو لماذا تكون الاقانيم فقط ثلاثه
> لماذا لا تكون لا محدوده و لكن الانسان يعرف او يتعامل مع ثلاثه منها
> لماذا ثلاثه فقط و مستحيل ان يكون هنالك أكثر من ثلاثه ؟


*ومن قال لك ان الاقانيم نفسها محدودة ؟؟؟ *
*اللة غير محدود و الوجود الالهي و الكمة و الروح غير محدودين لانهم اللة بجوهرة *
*ولا لسة مش عارف يعني اية تمايز اقنومي ووحدة جوهرية *
*وما هو الاقنوم الرابع مثلا ؟؟؟*
*و لماذا حددت صفات اللة الذاتية مثلالوجود و العلم و القدرة وو حددتهم في مجموعة لية متكنش اكتر من كدة ؟؟؟؟ *



> و قد وضحت لك الفرق بين صفات الذات الثبوتيه و بين صفات الفعل


*اللة ؟؟ الهك مش مطلق الوحدانية ؟؟ فكيف يجمع الصفات ؟؟؟*
*و صفات ثبوتية اية يابني فين في الاسلام الكلام دة ؟؟؟*
*و اذا كنت تفرق بين الصفات الثبوتية و صفات الفعل لماذا تعترض على الاقانيم و الصفات العادية للة مثل المحبة و العدل *
*احلال عليكو حرام علينا ؟؟؟ ام هو تدليس و مغالطة في الحوار ؟؟*
*و قلت حضرتك ان الصفات الثبوتية العلم وز القدرة و الوجود و ما حولها فلماذا تحصرهم هل هم بعدد معينم للصفات الثبوويتة ؟؟؟؟ فلماذا صفات عدة ؟؟؟ هل يوجد تمايز ؟؟؟ اذن الهك متمايز ؟؟؟ اذن انت تناقض نفسك ؟؟؟؟؟ ام انك مازلت لا تعلم بالتمايز الاقنومي ؟؟؟ *
*( طريقتي الان هي كما تكيل يكال لك ) *




> فالله تعالى لم يكن غفوراً في الأزل لأنه لم يكن هنالك أحد غيره
> فلمن كان يغفر الله و هو وحده سبحانه و كل شيئ غيره كان عدماً
> و لكن بعدما خلق الله الانسان و اوجده من العدم و غفر له خطاياه , أصبح الله تعالى يوصف بأنه غفور
> 
> ...


*كلامك كلة تدليس و اتنقاض لاسلوبك و هدمة *
*فلماذا تعترض على مبدانا في التفريق بين الاقانيم للالةالموجود بها اي صفاتة الوجودية او كينونتة الموجود بها و بين ما يتصف بة من صفات فعلية ؟؟؟ *
*احلال عليك حرام علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل قلنا نحن عكس ذلك ؟؟؟ ام انت اللذي انتقضت هذا الفكر ثم و بكل بساطة تاتي لتبين نيتك كانتقاض عقيم فقط *
*تلك الصفات من المحبة و الرحمة هي صفات للموجود اذن فما هي صفات الوجود للموجود ؟؟؟ او ما هي كينونتة لللوجود ؟؟؟ فهمت ولا لسة هتناقض بعقم و تدليس ؟؟؟؟؟*
*امال معترض لية على الاقانيم ؟؟؟ *
*و سؤال بقى بما انك بتقول لية ميبقوش ثلاثة اقانيم مثلما سالتك قبل ذلك في الوحدانية المطلقة و تغاضيت تماما عنها *
*بما انك تقول ان اللة لم يكن غفور لانة لم يوجد احد ليغفر لة قبل الخلق و لكن الصفة موجودة *
*و كذلك الرحمة و المحبة و هكذا *
*فقبل الخلق فبماذا كان اللة موجود ؟؟؟ طبعا بخلاف الرحمة و العدل و لمحبة لانها بعد خلق الانسان فكيف وجدت ذات اللة ؟؟؟كيف كان يوجد اللة ؟؟؟ ماهي صفاتة التي واجبة لوجودة لكي يكون موجود ؟؟؟؟هل لم يكن حي ؟؟؟ هل لم يكن موجود ؟؟ هل لم يكن عاقل و ناطق بكلمة؟؟؟*
*و اذا سردتلي صفات وجودة او وجوب وجودة كصفات فلماذا لا تكون اكثر مما ستسرد ؟؟؟؟ لماذا لا تكون اكثر بواحد او بصفة او باثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واوعى بقى تقول الرحمة او العدل او المحبة او او *
*يعني العدل و الرحمة و العلم و القدرة صفة اتصف بها اللة الموجود فعليا ..طيب هذا الالة نفسة كيف يوجد فعلا ؟؟هذا االة نفسة ماهيتة ؟؟؟ ما هو هذا الموجود ؟؟*
*انا بكلمك على نفس سياق كلامك المدلس يعني موجود بروح ام غير حي ؟؟؟ واوعى تقولي دي صفة زي الصفة الفعلية كالرحمة مثلا ؟؟ لا يا حبيبي انا اقصد  وجوب الوجود  ما هي الصفات التي قام عليها وجود اللة لكي يكون موجود ثم يكون متصف بصفات فعلية كالعلم و القدرة الخ ؟؟؟؟ ما هي الصفات القائمة عليها ذاتة ووجودة *
*فماهي كينو نتة قبل ان يخلق الانسان و يكون رحيما او عادلا او او *
*و طبعا انت فاهمني كويس قوي *
*فعندما لم يكن غفورا في الازل كان موجود فكيف كان موجود ؟؟؟ ماهي صفات وجوب وجودة ؟؟؟ *
*( كان موجودا باقانيمة الواحدة في الجوهر و اللاهوت ) *
*فياريت بقى تقولي و تجاوب ... و اوعى تقول رحمة و غفران و عدل و هكذا *
*لا .. ذاتة الموجودة قبل ان يكون رحيما و غفورا كانت صفاتها التي جعلتة موجودا اية ؟؟؟؟ ما هي ؟؟؟ و لية متكنش ازيد بصفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دة على نفس ممنهجك المدلس في الحوار *



> لا يوجد اي تمايز بين الذات و الصفات فلكل وجود واحد مطلق


 
*برضة تحور في معنى التمايز كاننا لم نشرح لك التمايز مطلقا .... *
*اذن فصفة العدل هي نفسها صفة القدرة *
*و روح اللة هي نفسها محبة اللة و علمة *
*و يعني اية تمايز بين الذات و الصفات ؟؟؟؟ *
*يا استاذ انا سالتك سؤال بالاعلى قبل ان يكون اللة رحوما و غفورا ماهي صفات وجوب وجودة ؟ ماهي القائمةعليها ذاتة ووجودة ليكون مستوجب الوجود و حيا *
*اذن فاللة لة صفة واحدة فقط على كلامك *





> لكن انتم تقرّون باستحالة وجود أكثر من ثلاثة اقانيم
> و تقرّون بتمايز الاقانيم و اختلافهم عن بعضهم بعضاّ
> فلو كان هذا الاختلاف هو اختلاف معنوي فقط و لا يوجد تمايز بينهم , فلا اشكال في ذلك
> 
> ...


*اذن و على منهجك كلمة روح اللة هي نفسها كلمتو و هي نفسها وجودة *
*وصفات الهك لا يوجد بينها تمايز يعني لا يتصف الا بصفة واااااااحدة فقط *
*اذن الهك شىء غير موجود و غير متصف الا بصفة واحدة *
*بما انك تقول انة لا يوجد تمايز في صفات اللة *
*و للمرة المليون هل الى الان تريد ان توحي للقارىء اننا لم نشرح معنى التمايز الاقنومي ؟؟؟؟ *
*هل روح اللة هي هي كلمتة ؟؟؟؟ *
*هل عدل اللة هو نفسة علمة ؟؟؟ اذن لماذا اختلفت اسماء الصفات *
*و لماذا سميت اصلا صفات لية متسمتش صفة واحدة *
*اذن الهك ليس جامع للصفات في وحدانيتة *
*ياريت متنتقضش مبدا و ترجع تستشهد و تعترف بية مرة اخرى *
*تقول انة لا يوجد تمايز بين الصفات و تقر و تعدجدها مثل الثبوتية و الفعلية *
*توحي للقارىء اننا لم نشرح عملية التمايز الاقنومي و لقد شرحناها كثيرا *
*تقول ان اللة وحدانيتة مطلقة و ليست جامعة للثفات و انت بنفسك سردت الصفات الالهية *
*ماهذا التدليس ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*




> اترك الجواب للقارئ و اكتفي بهذا التوضيح البسيط, لاني ارى الكثير من السطور التي تلت هي تكرار و تسفيط سطور لملئ فراغ لا اكثر


 
بالظبط يا استاذي روك 
فالموضوع عبارة عن تكرار تكرار تكرار ليس اكثر


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

أخي العزيز ( ماي روك ) :

انت قلت :


> و نفس الشئ سينطبق حينها على وحدانية الله
> فنحن نتفق ان الله واحد, و الواحد رقم ايضا, و بذلك تكون وحدانية الله معدومة ايضا
> كلام غير منطقي بالمرة يا صديقي!


نعم , كلامك صحيح
الواحد رقم ايضاً و هو شيئ ناقص و حادث.

و لكن نحن نقول ان الله واحد من خلال وحدانيته المطلقه و صمديته ,
لأنه لا يوجد شيئ مطلق و صمد الا الله تعالى.

فانت اذا رسمت نقطه على ورقه تراها واحده فقط و لكنها اساساً اجزاء و نقاط عديده مجتمعه معاً

و مهما صغرت حجم النقطه فهي ستبقى معلوله لأجزاء اصغر منها يشكلون شكلها و حجمها

فهذه النقطه هي نقطه واحده و لكن وحدانيتها جامعه لأجزاء غيرمتناهيه تنازلياً او تصاغرياً.

و لكن وحدانية الله تعالى مطلقه و الله تعالى واحد و فريد لأنه صمد , و ليس كمثله أحد

الله فقط هو من لديه هذه الوحدانيه المطلقه و لذلك نحن نقول انه واحد من خلال هذه الميزه 

و لكن لا يمكن ان يقال ان الله ثالوث مطلق
او انه ثلاثة اقانيم مطلقه

الرقم واحد حاله حال اي رقم آخر هو شيئ حادث 
لماذا حادث ؟
لأنه ناقص و محدود و هو أصغر من الرقم الذي يليه و الخ.....

و الرقم واحد هو ليس شيئ مطلق , بل هو مثل اي رقم آخر جامع و معلول لأجزائه 

و لأن كل الارقام و الأعداد حادثه و معدومة الأزل
فبلتالي التعدد و التمايز ايضاً امور حادثه و لم تكن موجوده في الأزل




> قلنا لك ثلاثة لاننا نعدها في الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
> لم نذكرها لك كرقم, بل ذكرناها لك كصفات ذاتية لله


كلامك صحيح

و لكن الاشكال هو انكم تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه اخرى .

يعني مثلاً:
 لو كنتم تقولون ان الاقانيم او تعيينات الذات الواحده , لا محدوده و لكننا ندرك او نتعامل او يتعامل الله معنا من خلال ثلاثة منها و ممكن ان يكون الله اقانيم لا محدوده ,
فهذا سيكون افضل و اقرب الى العقل و المنطق.

و لكنكم تبقون تقولون ان تعيينات ذات الله تعالى هي ثلاثه فقط لاغير.



> تكرير لا اجد سبب له الا الاطالة و ملأ فراغ بسطور محشاة
> ردينا في كذا مئة موضوع عن معنى الاقنوم و توجد مواضيع كاملة في الاقسام المسيحي تشرح كلمة الاقنوم, بل الثالوث كاملا في المسيحية
> هل خفت عنك؟
> 
> ...


لا يا عزيزي , فأنا أعرف معناها و ما المقصود بها و قرأت الكثير 

و لكنني سألت الأخ ( آفادا ) متعحباً عندما قال انه لا يوجد معنى او مدلول لهذه الكلمه في اللغه العربيه 
على العموم شكراً جزيلاً


> فاذا كان الله ازلي لا بداية له, فمتى خلقنا؟ اذا هو لا بداية له, فلا بداية لخلقنا ايضا, فهل يستطيع عقلك اثبات ذلك؟


سؤالك جميل يا حبيبي

نعم, الله أزلي أبدي 
اي انه لا بدايه و لا نهايه له سبحانه
و لكن مسئلة (( متى خلقنا )) هي مرتبطه بنا 

فقبل ان يخلق الله اول مخلوق لم يكن هنالك شيئ اسمه متى و أين و كيف و الخ....

و لا تنسى ان الزمن ايضاً مخلوق ( اي انه حادث و ليس ازلياً )

و لا يوجد عيب بأن الله خلق و اوجد الزمن اولاً و لم يكن هنالك شيئ اسمه زمن او وقت قبل ذلك و من ثم خلقنا نحن و بقية الخليقه لنا بدايه زمنيه
و محدودين بزمان و مكان معين.

و لأن كلمة (( متى ؟ )) هي مرتبطه بلزمن فهي شيء حادث و غير أزلي ايضاً.




> فكيف تريد من عقلك ان ينفي حقيقة الهية اعلنت لنا في الكتاب المقدس؟


افرض على سبيل المثال :
انه كان مكتوباً في الكتاب ان الواحد+واحد=صفر مثلاً , و عقلك يقول ان الجواب هو (( اثنان ))
من ستصدق و ترجحه على الطرف الآخر ؟
عقلك ام الكتاب

و هل ستقبل بهذا الشيئ كحقيقه فقط لأنه مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس؟
ام انك ستنكر المكتوب و تصدق عقلك و ما يقوله لك ؟



> نقلناها لك كصفات ذاتية الهية, لا كعدد
> فالاجابة الافضل هي ليست الرد بعدد, لكن القول ان الاقانيم هي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لا غير بدون تحديد ارقام, لكنك انت من سألت بالتحديد الرقمي و اجبناك بصيغة سؤالك يا صديقي


نعم يا عزيزي انا افهمك
و لكن هذه الصفات الذاتيه هي ثلاثه فقط و لذلك فهي معدوده 
يعني 
1-الأب
2-الابن
3-الروح القدس
و فقط. لا يوجد أكثر من هذه الأقانيم الثلاثه و لذلك انت تعدهم 
انا لم اقل انهم محدودين بل قلت معدودين (1,2,3) 


> فأنت تسلم بوحدانية الله ليس لان عقلك يدرك ذلك, و انما لانك تؤمن بذلك


العقل يدرك أصل الوجود و لكنه عاجز عن ادراك ( كنه ذات الله سبحانه )
فهنالك فرق بين الاثنين ؟
انا ادرك و اجزم ان الله موجود و لكنني لا يمكنني ادراك كيفيته و كنه ذاته المقدسه

و انا اسلم و اؤمن بوحدانية الله تعالى لأن عقلي يؤيد ذلك و وحدانية الله لا تخالف العقل او المنطق.

انا ادرك و اعرف ان الله غير محدود و لكن هل استطيع بعقلي ان احيط به؟؟؟ طبعاً لا

و لماذا اذاً انا اعترض و اخالف مثلاً ان قال احداً ان لله جسم او ان الله قابل للرؤيا او اللمس ؟
لأن كلام هذا الشخص يخالف عقلي و انا لا يجب علي ان اؤمن بما يخالفه و سأكون معذوراً ان لم اؤمن او اكفر بهذا الكلام , لأنه غير صحيح و غير منطقي.  


> الشئ نفسه بالنسبة للخلق و وجود الله, و الا لو كنت تستطيع اثبات وجود الله منطقيا و فلسفيا, فهنيئا لك ملايين اوربا و امريكا ليؤمنوا بالله بدل العدم و الصدفة!
> 
> هل يدرك عقلك ازلية الله؟ هل يدرك ابديته؟ هل يدرك قدرته على الخلق؟ هل يدرك اي شئ من جوهر الله؟


ها أنت قلتها ,

ان كانوا هؤلاء الملايين من الناس يستخدمون عقولهم و يتبعون المنطق السليم فهل كانوا سيبقون على هذا الحال ؟؟؟؟ مستحيل

المشكه هي فيهم و ليس في العقل او المنطق

و انا مستعد ان اثبت لأي أحد منهم وجود الله لأنني انا نفسي و العياذ بالله كنت شاكاً بوجوده سبحانه و تعالى في فتره من اسوأ فترات حياتي و لكنني بفضله اولاً و اخيراً و باستخدامي للعقل الذي هو من فضل الله و منته سبحانه على الانسان, و انا اعتبره كنز لا يقاس بثمن , فاهتديت و لله الحمد و الشكر.
و لكن هل ذلك الشخص يريد فعلاً و بنيّه خالصه صادقه معرفة الحق و الايمان به؟
هذا الشيئ يعتمد عليه هو
و اي انسان يريد معرفة الحقيقه و يسعى للوصول اليها فمن سابع المستحيلات ان يخيّب الله ظنه.


نعم, العقل يدرك و يجزم بأن الله ازلي ابدي غير محدود
و لكن الذهن عاجز عن تصور هذه الحقائق و ادراك كنه الذات الالهيه



> اترك الجواب للقارئ و اكتفي بهذا التوضيح البسيط, لاني ارى الكثير من السطور التي تلت هي تكرار و تسفيط سطور لملئ فراغ لا اكثر
> 
> سلام و نعمة


شكراً جزيلاً على الردود 

و مهما اختلفنا فنحن نبقى اخوه و اخوات متحابين انشاء الله

و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

الأخ ( آفادا ) :

أرجو منك انتظار ردي عليك لضيق وقتي الآن 

و لعلمك كل كلامك مردود عليه و سترى انشاء الله 

 ارجو منك ان تكون اكثر احتراماً عند تحاورك معي او مع اي شخص آخر

سأرد على كل اسئلتك باذن الله 

انتظرني ...

و دمت سالم


----------



## Basilius (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*كالعادة ايضا حوار ملفوف و عقيم* 



> نعم , كلامك صحيح
> الواحد رقم ايضاً و هو شيئ ناقص و حادث.
> 
> و لكن نحن نقول ان الله واحد من خلال وحدانيته المطلقه و صمديته ,
> ...


 
*كالعادة ايضا لف و دوران *
*من قال ان اللة مثل النقطة يتركب او يتكون من اجزاء محدودة ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*هل معنى ان اللة جامع في صفاتة انة يتكون من اشياء محدودة *
*دالى الان يعد اكتر من اربعة مداخلات و انا اسالك هل تتكلم عن الاقانيم ام الصفات الفعلية ؟*
*و يا حبيبي من قال ان الصفات الجامع لها اللة هل كالنقاط محدودة ؟؟؟*
*لماذا هذا اللف و الدوران ؟؟؟*
*كل صفة يجمعها اللة في وحدانيتة هو كلي القدرة فيها و متناهي فيها *
*وليس كمثلك العقيم بانة كالنقطة معلولة لاجزائها *
*اتشبة صفات اللة بالمحدودية المادية ؟؟؟؟ اذن احتفظ بمثل هذا الكلام لنفسك ولاداعي للف و الدوران المستمر من اول مداخلة *
*و انت بنفسك تكلمت و اثبت ان اللة جامع في صفاتة و سردت و بينت صفاتة *
*فهل اللة لا يجمع هذة الصفات او مطلق في وحدانيتة و اذا كان مطلق فكيف تكون مثل هذة الصفات يتصف بها و اذا كنت تظن انة المقصود من جامعية اللة لصفاتة ان صفاتة محدودة او عبارة عن اجزاء منة فانت مخطىء او تدلس في الحوار لانك بنفسك قلت ان ذات اللة تختلف عن صفاتة الفعلية *
*فاللة لا يتكون من صفاتة الفعليةوكلمة تكوين لا تليق مع ذات اللة  مثلما اثبت حضرتك في كلامك عن ذاتة *
*و انت قلت ان اللة قبل ان يكون رحيم و غفور كان قائم بذاتة و قلنا ما هي هذة الذات و لم تجيب لانة لا يوجد شرح مفصل لهذة الذات اسلاميا *
*فالاقانيم هي اساس الذات القائم الحي و الاقنوم ليس محدودا لانة اللة نفسة *
*وهي ليست معلولة ولا هبل من اللي بتقولة لانها ذات واحدة و لاهوت واحد *
*وانت في كل مداخلة تنتقض ثم ترجع و توافق في بعض الاجزاء كانك تنتقض نفسك *
*فوجوب وجود الذات او الصفات القائم عليها وجود الذات الواحدة الغير متمايزة جوهريا هي واحد و متمايزة اقنوميا الى ثلاثة اقانيم هي وجوب الوجود في صورة الوجودية الوجود  و الروح و الكلمة *
*و اذا كنت تدلس و تقول انها مثل ثفات المحبة و الرحمة فهذا لف و دوران للمرة المليون منك *
*فذات اللة ليست معلولة لعلة لانها لا تتكون او لا تليق بها كلمة تكوين *
*وشرحنا لك كثيرا في كل المداخلات فلا ادري ما الامر في هذا التدليس *
*اترك الجواب للقارىء في كل المداخلات ..... لان الحوار عقيم جدا معك *





> لو كنتم تقولون ان الاقانيم او تعيينات الذات الواحده , لا محدوده و لكننا ندرك او نتعامل او يتعامل الله معنا من خلال ثلاثة منها و ممكن ان يكون الله اقانيم لا محدوده ,
> فهذا سيكون افضل و اقرب الى العقل و المنطق.


*ارجع للمداخلات من اولها مداخلاتي و مداخلات السيد روك ستجد اننا اعدنا و ازدنا بفضل لف و دوران سيادتك على هذة النقاط *
*وانت بنفسك تناقض نفسك الان *
*يا سيد صفات اللة الفعلية شىء ووجوب وجودة كصفات شيئا اخر *
*هذا الالة شرحنا انة لكي يتصف يجب ان يكون موجود بذاتة و ذاتة غير محدودة وجودا و روحا و نطقا هذة هي الصفات القئمة عليها وجود ذات *
*اللة وهم الوحود الذاتي 0 فاللة ليس فكرة ) و الكلمة الناطقة و الروح المحي لان اللة حي هذة هي صفات قائمة ذاتية اللة و كل هذة الصفات الاقنومية لها من الصفات اللامحدودة من الرحمة و المحبة و العدل الخ *
*وكون ان ذات اللة ثلاثة اقانيم فهي ليست معلولة لثلاثة لانة لا يوجد تكوين او تركيب في الذات الالهية التي يجب ان تكون موجودة و ناطقة و حية لكي نقول على اللة انة موجود ثم يتصف بكل هذة الصفات الفعلية *
*تضليلك و تدليسك بان هذة الاقانيم كالاجزاء التي تتكون منها النقطة فهذا احتفظ بية لنفسك فقط لانة لا يوجد تركيب في اللة و ذات اللة ليست معلولة او غير محدودة *
*انت بنفسك لم تقدر على شرح كيفية الوجود الالهي قلت ان الذات هي العلم و القدرة ... لا يا حبيبي هذة صفات تتصف بها الذات الموجودة فعليا فما هى الصفات التي جعلت هذة الذات موجودة و اوعى تقول الرحمة و المحبة و العدل او العلم و القدرة *
*اظن انت فاهم جيدا ماهية الاقانيم و على علم انا لا نقول انة يوجد تركيب في ذات اللة *
*لكن اللف و الدوران و عدم اثبات اي شىء من جانبك و تدليس و مغالطة في الحوار هذا لن يجدي *

و





> لكن هذه الصفات الذاتيه هي ثلاثه فقط و لذلك فهي معدوده
> يعني
> 1-الأب
> 2-الابن
> ...


*هترجع تقول معدودين بعد شرحي و شرح السيد روك *
*كالعادة طبعا *
*يا حبيبي هذا شىء و صفات اللة شىء *
*كون انك لم تقدر ان تثبت الصفات القائمة عليها وجوب وجود الذات في الاسلام فهذا ليس بحجة علينا بل عليك انت *
*قلت حضرتك انها العلم و القدرة وهذا شيئا فعليا و ليس وجوديا لانك في نفس الوقت نماقضت نفسك في جزئية ماذا كان اللة قبل ان يكون غفور او رحيم *
*ماهي الصفات القائمة عليها وجود الذات الالهية لكي يكون موجود ... لا يوجد و لم تقل شيئا عنها لانها لايوجد اي شيئا لاهوتيا في الاسلام *
*ياريت بلاش تدليس و ملىء سطور على الفاضي *

*واترك الجواب لاصحاب النفوس الصالحةمن القراء ( من اول مداخلة )  و ليس للمدلسين *
*انتهى *


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> أخي العزيز ( ماي روك ) :
> 
> انت قلت :نعم , كلامك صحيح
> الواحد رقم ايضاً و هو شيئ ناقص و حادث.
> ...




و نحن ايضا نقول ان الله كائن من خلال ذاته الحقيقية, فهو ليس فكرة او تصور, لكن اعلن عن وجوده بلفظة الابن

و نحن ايضا نقول ان الله ناطق من خلال كينونته العاقلة الناطقة, فهو ليس اله صامت, لكن اعلن عن عقله الناطق بلفظة الابن

و نحن ايضا نقول ان الله روح من خلال حيويته بروحه, فهو ليس اله ميت, لكن اعلن عن روحة بلفظة الروح القدس

و كل هذا لا ينافي نفس المنطق التي تنطلق منها

فلا يمكن أن الله الواحد الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون هو نفسه بلا وجود ذاتي.
ولا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقاً أن يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق بالكلمة.
كما أنه لا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الحياة في كل كائن حي أن يكون هو نفسه غير حي بالروح.

فكون الارقام حادث لا يلغي تعدد صفات الله الازلية
فلو قلنا ان لله 99 او مئة صفة بحسب فهمنا لها في حادثنا الحالي
فهل معنى ذلك ان الصفات المتعددة غير موجودة لهذا الاله قبل تكون الخليقة و العالم؟
بالطبع لا, فصفات الله ليس خليقة خليقتنا و لا عالمنا و هي ازلية بأزليته و ابدية بأبديته و حادثية الارقام لا تلغي صفاته و تعددها




> و لكن وحدانية الله تعالى مطلقه و الله تعالى واحد و فريد لأنه صمد , و ليس كمثله أحد


 
و هل اعترض احد على هذا لتذكر لنا هذه السطور؟ 
اهو من جديد كلام لملئ سطور يا عزيزي؟





> الله فقط هو من لديه هذه الوحدانيه المطلقه و لذلك نحن نقول انه واحد من خلال هذه الميزه
> 
> و لكن لا يمكن ان يقال ان الله ثالوث مطلق
> او انه ثلاثة اقانيم مطلقه


 
كلامك يناقض حاله, راجع السطور الاولى لشرح وحدانية الاقانيم بنفس منطقك





> و الرقم واحد هو ليس شيئ مطلق , بل هو مثل اي رقم آخر جامع و معلول لأجزائه


 
لماذا التشبث بالارقام و الارقام فقط
هل نحن نتكلم عن ارقام ام عن الله و لاهوته؟
ام انك وجدت مقال عن الارقام و سبيتنا بكون الرقم حادث و ليس مطلق
الا يوجد شئ جديد في كلامك يا صديقي؟

 



> و لأن كل الارقام و الأعداد حادثه و معدومة الأزل
> فبلتالي التعدد و التمايز ايضاً امور حادثه و لم تكن موجوده في الأزل


 
ماذا عن تمايز صفات الله؟
فالله رحيم و عادل و قدوس و تمايز صفاته ليس بدايتها بداية الخلقة او "الارقام"
فهل ينطبق نفس منطقك على صفات الله؟




> و لكن الاشكال هو انكم تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه اخرى .


 
كلامك هذا يشبهني بمحاولة اضافة اله اخر لما هو موجود اصلا, او صفة غير موجودة لهذا الاله!

ذكرنا لك الاقانيم, و معناها و وحدانيتها و جوهرها و شرحنا حتمية الثالوث في الوحدانية
فحتمية الاقانيم و عدم الزيادة عليها كعدم اضافة صفة لا تليق او تنتمي لله




> و لكنكم تبقون تقولون ان تعيينات ذات الله تعالى هي ثلاثه فقط لاغير.


 
ذكرنا لك حتمية الاقانيم في الوحدانية, فهل يوجد شئ اخر ينتمي الى هذه الوحدانية يا صديقي؟




> لا يا عزيزي , فأنا أعرف معناها و ما المقصود بها و قرأت الكثير
> و لكنني سألت الأخ ( آفادا ) متعحباً عندما قال انه لا يوجد معنى او مدلول لهذه الكلمه في اللغه العربيه


 
اذا تعرف معناها, لماذا تسأل عن معناها من جديد؟
لا يوجد مدلولية للكلمة بترجمتها بكلمة واحدة, لكن يمكن شرحها بجمل و سطور و مواضيع
فلو قرأت مواضيع الاقانيم كان فهمت هذا الشئ دون اللجوء للسؤال!





> نعم, الله أزلي أبدي
> اي انه لا بدايه و لا نهايه له سبحانه
> و لكن مسئلة (( متى خلقنا )) هي مرتبطه بنا
> فقبل ان يخلق الله اول مخلوق لم يكن هنالك شيئ اسمه متى و أين و كيف و الخ....




نحن لا نتكلم عن توافق الازلية مع بدايتنا
نحن نتكلم, اذا كان الله ازلي, اي لا بداية له, فمتى هي بدايتنا مقارنة بأزلية الله؟ هل يستطيع عقلك استيعاب ذلك نظريا؟ (لنترك العملي على جهة)




> و لا تنسى ان الزمن ايضاً مخلوق ( اي انه حادث و ليس ازلياً )


 
و اليست الازلية ايضا وقت؟ فهي تشير الى بداية وقتية غير محددة
هل يستطيع عقلك على فهم الازلية التي لا بداية لها؟
 

 



> افرض على سبيل المثال :
> انه كان مكتوباً في الكتاب ان الواحد+واحد=صفر مثلاً , و عقلك يقول ان الجواب هو (( اثنان ))
> من ستصدق و ترجحه على الطرف الآخر ؟


 
ليس حديثنا حديث ارقام او نظريات ارضية, يقبلها و يرفضها العقل, نحن نتكلم عن الله الذي لا مثله شئ و الذي لم يدركه احد
فهل يدرك عقلك ماهية الله؟ حقيقة وجده من عدمها؟ هل تستطيع اثبات وجود الله؟ هل يستطيع عقلك اثبات ذلك؟

 




> نعم يا عزيزي انا افهمك
> و لكن هذه الصفات الذاتيه هي ثلاثه فقط و لذلك فهي معدوده
> يعني
> 1-الأب
> ...


 
هل ترى مدى تدليسك يا صاحبي؟ 
نحاول ان نرقى بالحوار للمستوى المطلوب, و نذكر لك, اترك الارقام على جهة, فالاقانيم هي الاب و الابن و الروح القدس كجوهر و ليست كصفات
كونك تستطيع تعدادهم من عدمه حاليا لا يقتصر منها شيئا قبلا
فلو اخذنا من جديد صفات الله, و لتكن 100 و المئة هي عدد
فهي هي مقتصرة و معدومة قبل وجود الارقام؟
 



> و انا اسلم و اؤمن بوحدانية الله تعالى لأن عقلي يؤيد ذلك و وحدانية الله لا تخالف العقل او المنطق.


 
و وحدانية الله في الاقانيم لا تخالف العقل و المنطق ايضا





> انا ادرك و اعرف ان الله غير محدود و لكن هل استطيع بعقلي ان احيط به؟؟؟ طبعاً لا


 
رائع, لذلك لا تستطيع ان تطبق المنطق و الفلسفة المتغيرة على الله
لان عقلك غير قادر ان يحيط الله بكامله, و بذلك لا تستطيع عقلا و منطقا و فلسفيا ان تثبت عدم محدودية الله و محدوديته
فهل يستطيع عقلك فهم ان الله موجود في كل مكان و غير موجود في كل مكان في الوقت نفسه؟




> و لماذا اذاً انا اعترض و اخالف مثلاً ان قال احداً ان لله جسم او ان الله قابل للرؤيا او اللمس ؟
> لأن كلام هذا الشخص يخالف عقلي


 
لا يا عزيزي, انت ترفض هذا الكلام, لانه ينافي ايمانك و ليس عقلك
فلو افترضنا جدلا, ان لله جسد, لتقبله عقلك بسبب ايمانك, لا لانه يخالف عقلك

فوجود الله من عدمه لا يخالف العقل, بل الايمان
فلا يستطيع عقلك ان يثبت هذا من عدمه

اكتفي بهذا القدر لاني بدأت اشعر ايضا بالتكرار و اللغو الفارغ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الحياه (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

 يبدو ان اخينا (  استفانوس )  يتفلسف كثيرا !!!!

 قال اخينا :

مثال
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهنا ثلاثة
عند قسماكم​
  ارجوك  افهم  يا اخى  فى  هذه البسمله, الله لم يقسم نفسه  كما حضرتك تدعي.

هذه  صفات الله .  ساعطيك  مثل : عندما  يقول لك شخص  انت  قوى و كريم  و شجاع  , هل معنى هذا الكلام انه قسمك

  لا جزاء ؟ طبعا لا .

لكن عندما تقول هم ثلاثه فى واحد  و هو اله واحد  كيف يا بشر!!!!!!


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



> يبدو ان اخينا ( استفانوس ) يتفلسف كثيرا


*هذا ما تستطيون قوله فقط
ومع ذلك الرب يباركك​*


> ارجوك افهم يا اخى فى هذه البسمله, الله لم يقسم نفسه كما حضرتك تدعي.


*ومن قال لك اننا نقسم 
نحن نومن باله واحد
طيب 
لماذا لاتقولون بسم الله الرحمن الجبار الرحيم
اقصد لماذا رقم ثلاثة دائما
تقولون ولاتعرفون​*


> هذه صفات الله . ساعطيك مثل : عندما يقول لك شخص انت قوى و كريم و شجاع , هل معنى هذا الكلام انه قسمك


*صفات الله غير جوهر الله​*


> لكن عندما تقول هم ثلاثه فى واحد و هو اله واحد كيف يا بشر


*لن تستطيع فهم جوهر الله الا ان ابتعدت عن ابليس وطلبت من الله الواحد ان يعلن لك ذاته
وثق لن تجده يسمعك الا في كلمته المقدسة
الانجيل​*


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ الحياه*



الحياه قال:


> يبدو ان اخينا ( استفانوس ) يتفلسف كثيرا !!!!
> !!


 
*يا عم خليك محترم *
*لو لم تكن محترم فحاول أن تتعلم أحترام الأخر*
*يا أخي صدقني أحترام الأخر هو الدليل الوحيد علي الإنسانية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

المحترم ( آفادا ) :

انت قلت :


> استاذ عاشق الحق
> لاخر مرة بلاش هذا التدليس
> اولا حضرتك كنت معترض على الوحدانية الجامعة
> وانت بنفسك اثبت ان وحدانية اللة جامعة لصفاتة و ليست مجردة مطلقة
> ...


انا معترض على الوحدانيه المطلقه التي تقول (( بتمايز )) التعيينات ...

الصفات تختلف (( بلمعنى )) فقط و هي ليست (( متمايزه )) في ذات الله , بل هي عين ذاته

و هذا الاختلاف في المعنى يحدث للانسان لأنه مركب منها و هي موجوده عنده بكميات متفاوته.

يا استاذ :
يكون الله جامع في صفاته ان كانت صفاته متمايزه عن بعضها بعضاً في ذاته
و انا قلت لك اكثر من مره ان هذه الصفات مختلفه في المعنى فقط و هذا الشيئ بلنسبه (( للانسان))

و قد بينت لك ماذا يعني صفات ثبوتيه و ماذا يعني صفات فعليه

الصفات الثبوتيه هي صفات الذات و هي عين الذات و ليست الا الذات
صفات الفعل هي صفات مرتبطه بلفعل و المفعول
اقرأ هذا جيداً لتستوعب :
1 : قسّم علماء الكلام صفات الباري الى قسمين : ثبوتية وسلبية ، ثم قسموا الثبوتية الى قسمين أيضاً : صفات الذات وصفات الفعل ، والمراد بصفات الذات هو كل صفة يكفي في انتزاعها ملاحظة الذات فحسب ولا يحتاج الى ملاحظة الغير مثل صفة الحياة والعلم بذاته أي علمه بنفسه ، والمراد بصفات الفعل هو كل صفة يتوقف انتزاعها على ملاحظة فعله سبحانه ، مثل صفة الخلق والرزق والغفران ونحوها فإن هذه الصفات تنتزع من مقام الفعل ، إذا الحياة مثلاً صفة تنتزع من مقام الذات ولا يتوقف انتزاعها على صدور فعل منه سبحانه ، بخلاف صفة الخلق مثلاً فإن انتزاعها يتوقف على ان يخلق هذا أو ذاك حتى يقال له : خالق .
واما الصفات السلبية فهي الصفات التي لا تليق بساحته المقدسة مثل المحدودية والجسمية فيقال : ليس بمحدود وليس بجسم وليس بمرئي وهكذا .

1 ـ الصفات الثبوتية هي كل صفة وجودية كمالية يستند تحققها الى الموصوف ، وفي الباري تسمى أيضاًصفات الجمال مثل الحياة والعلم والقدرة ، والصفات السلبية هي كل سلب لصفة نقص وعدم وقد تسمى صفات الجلال مثل ليس بجاهل ، وليس بظلام للعبيد ، ( لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ولا يؤده حفظهما ) ، لا يزال ولا يزول ، ( لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ) .

بحسب الأدلة الثابتة والبراهين القاطعة يمكن للعقل البشري ان يدرك أصل وجود الله وتحقق ذاته ولا يمكن للذهن البشري ولا يستطيع ان يتصور ذاته وكيفيته سبحانه . فانت لا يمكنك ان تتصور ما وراء الفضاء الا بأنه فضاء ولا تتصور العدم الا بصورة في ذهنك وهي موجودة وهذه تدل على ان العقل يدرك ويجزم ولكن الذهن يعجز عن التصور . فإذا كان الذهن عاجزاً عن تصور ذات بعض مخلوقات الله تعالى ، فهو احرى بالعجز عن تصور ذاته سبحانه .
واحسن وصف وابلغ بيان ما وصفه به امير البيان علي عليه السلام من النهج : لا تراه العيون بمشاهدة العيان ولكن تدركه القلوب بحقائق الايمان ، قريب من الاشياء غير ملامس بعيد منها غير مبائن ، متكلم لا برؤية ، مريد لابهه صانع لا بجارحة ، لطيف لا يوصف بالخفاء ، كبير لا يوصف بالجفاء ، بصير لا يوصف بحاسّة ، رحيم لا يوصف برقّة ، تعنوا الوجوه لعظمته ، وتجب القلوب من مخافته . 



> وبعدين حضرتك لم تجاوب على اي شىء مما سئلتة انا
> ومن اول مداخلة لك و انت تقول كلام و تناقض نفسك في شىء اخر
> ولن اعيد و لن اسمح لك بالتناقض لمصلحتك
> المعنى العددي الانفصالي ان كل اقنوم منفصل عن الاقنوم الاخر وهذا غير صحيح لانهم لاهوت واحد او بمعنى ادق هم الاهوت نفسة .. ومش هعيد و ازيد تاني


كف عن هذا الكلام الفارغ يا استاذ
متى سألت انت شيئاً و انا لم اجاوب عليه؟!؟!؟!؟


> لا يا حبيبي مش انا اللي لا اقرا الكلام جيدا
> كيف يا هذا لا يوجد تمايز بين صفاتة الثبوتية في نفس مقالتك و ليس في كلامي
> هل العلم هو الذات ؟ هل النطق هو الروح ؟ هل الذات هي الروح ؟
> ام هم متمايزون اقنوميا وواحد جوهريا ؟
> ...


يا أخ يا محترم , ذات الله و صفاته الثبوتيه لا تتمايز عن بعضها بعضاً بمعنى هي و الذات وجود واحد صمد 
اختلاف هذه الصفات هي في (( معاني )) الصفات فقط و هذا لأن الانسان مركب من هذه الصفات

يعني علم الله تعالى هو قدرة الله تعالى و لا يوجد تمايز بين الاثنين
و لكنهم بلنسبه لك كانسان مركب و لديك كميات متفاوته من هاتين الصفتين , يختلفون في المعنى 
يا استاذ:
الصفات ليست (( تعيينات )) لتكون وحدانية الله جامعه لها
ان كانت صفة القدره مثلاً (( تعيينا )) ((متمايزاً)) عن صفة العلم في ذات الله الواحده , فلك ان تقول ان وحدانية الله جامعه .
هل فهمت الآن ام انك ستبقى مصرّاً على عنادك ؟؟؟؟




> يا بني بطل الكلام دة
> مين اللي بيخدع القارىء ؟؟؟ مين اللي بيقطتف في المداخلات ؟؟
> انا لا اخادع نفسي يا هذا الشىء
> انا واضح و اجاوب .... الدور و الباقي على اللي يقول شىء ولا يقدر ان يثبتة او بمعنى اصح يثبت العكس
> ...


لا اله الا الله

يا عزيزي ما بالك ؟!؟!؟!

ماذا يعني (( جبت الصفات الثبوتيه دي منين )) ؟؟؟
الم اشرح لك ماهي هذه الصفات و ماذا تعني


> فهل انا اللذي اخادع عندما سالتك و قلت لك كما تكيل يكال لك يا اكبر مخادع كيف تتمايز الصفات الالهية ؟


الصفات الثبوتيه الكماليه تختلف في معانيها فقط و هي ليست (( تعيينات ))
و هي تختلف بلمعنى , بلنسبه للانسان لأن الانسان مركب بكميات متفاوته منها


> وهل انا اللذي كنت مخادع عندما قلت لك لية صفات اللة الثبوتية مقتصرة على عدد معين لية متكنش ازيد بصفة او صفتين مثلما قلت حضرتك ولم تجاوب ..عادي


الم أقل لك يا محترم ان :
ممكن ان يكون لله صفات ثبوتيه (( غير محدوده )) و لكن الانسان يدرك او يعرف عدداً منها فقط
فلأن هذه الصفات موجوده في الانسان فهو يعرفها و يدرك ماهي الصفه الكماليه التي يجوز ان تنسب الى الله و ما هي الصفه الناقصه التي لا يجوز ان تنسب الى الله تعالى.

و لكنكم تقرّون باستحالة وجود صفات ذاتيه ( اي اقانيم ) اخرى غير الثلاثه.

كفى عناداً يا أخي. 


> للمرة المليون جبت الثبوتية دي منين ؟؟؟ من الاسلام ؟؟؟


لا أدري , ما رأيك انت ؟!؟!؟!
يعني انا اتكلم عنها في معظم ردودي و كلامي , فمن أين اتيت بها ؟ من ديني طبعاً


> هل تقول بان تمايز الاقانيم هو اختلافهم كليا في الجوهر و اللاهوت ؟؟؟
> اللاهوت واحد للمرة المليون و الاقانيم لاهوت واحد للمرة المليون
> فهل الكلمة او النطق العاقل هو الروح ؟؟ ولكن جوهريا هم اللة نفسة الموجود بذاتة الناطق بكلمتة الحي بروحة و دي للمرة المليون برضة
> 
> و للمرة المليون ايضا كيف تقول ان وحدانية اللة مطلقة و انت في نفس الوقت تقول انة يتصف بصفات عدة ؟؟؟؟؟ فما هذا التدليس هل انا المخادع الان يا اكبر مخادع ؟؟؟


(للمره المليون و للمره المليون )
يا أخي رجائاً كف عن هذا الاسلوب.

اسمع يا محترم :
الله القدير هو الله العليم و لا يتميز عنه و لا يوجد لا اختلاف كلي و لا اختلاف جزئي.
و لكن العلم و القدره يختلفون في معانيهم فقط بلنسبة لك كانسان (( مركب )) منهم.

و لكن:
هل الله الاب هو الله الابن ؟؟؟؟


و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت هذه المره .



> ماهو يا اما حضرتك اعمى مش بتشوف او لا تريد ان تعي او لا تريد ان تقرا
> الم اشرح لك تمايز الاقانيم من قبل يا هذا
> لماذا هذا التدليس
> لن اجيب عليك ساتركك انت اللذي تجيب على نفسك
> الم تسالني و تقول


انا قد سألتك عن (( نوع الاختلاف )) بين الاقانيم.
فهل انت اجبت على هذا السؤال ؟!؟!؟!؟

ما بك يا عزيزي.


> يعني حضرتك عارف الاقانيم
> هل الذات هي العقل او الكلمة ؟؟؟ هل الكلمة هي الروح ؟؟؟؟ هل الروح هي الذات ؟؟؟؟ ( تمايز اقنومي ) ولكن روح اللة و ذات اللة و كلمة اللة هو اللة نفسة ( وحدة جوهرية )
> ولاهوت اللة واحد ( لاهوت واحد )
> و اذا كنت تعلم جيدا ان الاقانيم تختلف عن صفات فعل اللة مثل المحبة والعدل و الرحمة و هكذا


يا أخي ان كانو الاقانيم الثلاث هو الله نفسه :
فهل يتميز الله عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟
يا استاذي انتم تقولون:
الاب هو الله و الابن هو الله ايضاً
و الاب ليس هو الابن و هو متميز عنه 

انت كانسان و مركب ايضاً , لا تتميز عن نفسك و لا تختلف عنها
فكيف بالله تعالى ؟!؟!؟

و لماذا لا تقولون ان الابن هو الذي ارسل الاب مادام الابن و الاب هم الله الواحد و وجود واحد لا يختلف أحد ابداً عن الآخر ؟؟؟؟



> النص اللذي احضرتة حضرتة يسرد صفات اللة الواحد
> فكيف يجمع اللة صفاتة في وحدانيتة
> و مثلما شرحتلك و بينتلك استحالة ان يكون اللة مطلق في الوحدانية ( خلى بالك مطلق في الوحدانية مش الصفات) و لكنك للمرة المليون تتغاضى عن الشرح المذكور في اول مداخلة لي
> كيف تكون اللة وحدانية مطلقة اذا كان مطلق واحد مطلق فكيف يجمع و اذا لم تكن تلك الصفات في وحدانية جامعة فصفات من هذة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


يا استاذ يا محترم :
الصفات ليست تعيينات حتى تكون الوحدانيه جامعه لها.

الله تعالى يوصف بصفات عده و صفات الله الثبوتيه الكماليه هي عين الذات المطلقه
و تعدد هذه الصفات و اختلافها في المعاني هي تحدث للانسان , لأنه مركب بكميات متفاوته منها
( اقول هذا للمره المليون )

الله تعالى صمد و ليس جامعاً لتعيينات متمايزه و معدوده.
(( الاقانيم تعيينات و لكن الصفات ليست تعييناتاً لتكون الوحده جامعه لها ))


> لا يا سيدي مش انا اللي استوعبت دة انت اللي كاتبها مش انا
> و اذا كانت هذة صفات ذاتة فما هي ذاتة يا هذا
> و اذا كانت هذة الصفات التي اتصف بها الموجود بعد وجودة فما هي صفات وجودة و كينونتة لكي يصبح الها حيا
> ما هي الصفات الوجودية اللازمة الوجود لكي يكون موجود
> ...


اسمع يا معاند ( و اعذرني على هذه الكلمه ):
انا قلت لك :
ان صفات الله الكماليه هي ليست غير الذات و هي و الذات وجود واحد صمد
و لا يوجد تمايز بين هذه الصفات في الله و هذه الصفات ليست تعيينات و لكن يوجد اختلاف معنوي فقط بينهم (( بلنسبه للانسان)) و قد شرحت سبب وقوع هذا الاختلاف المعنوي و لا داعي بأن اكرر.
و قلت لك ايضاً :
ممكن ان تكون صفات الله الثبوتيه الكماليه غير متناهيه و لكن الانسان لا يدرك منها الا ثمانيه او تسعه فقط , و ذلك لأن هذه الصفات موجوده عند الانسان نفسه بكميات متفاوته و محدوده.

و لكن انتم تقولون : ان الاقانيم او صفات الله الذاتيه هي ثلاثه فقط( الذات و العقل و الروح ) و (مستحيل) ان يوجد أكثر من هذا. 


> يا سيد ذات اللة واحدة في الجوهر ...لاهوت واحد
> برضة كالعادة توحي للقارىء انني لم اشرح لك ماهية التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهرية
> كلامي موجود يا هذا في مداخلاتي السابقة و لن اكررة او اعيدة
> توحي للقارىء باني قلت لك ان التمايز يعني ان اللة منقلب على ذاتة و مختلف في لاهوتة
> ...


انتم تقولون ان :
الذات ليست هي العقل
و العقل ليس الروح
و الروح ليست الذات
و الذات هو الله و العقل هو الله و الروح هو الله
و اذا كانت الذات متمايزه عن العقل و الروح , فهذا التمايز يقتضي بوجود اختلاف بين الذات و العقل 
فكيف يمكن ان يتميز عنه و هو لا يختلف عنه ؟؟؟؟
انا ان تميزت عنك فهذا لأنني اختلف عنك في امور معينه
و الاختلاف له انواع 
فماهو نوع الاختلاف الذي يسبب التمايز بين الاقانيم ( للمره المليون ) ؟؟؟؟


> انا قلتها انت تسال و نجيب و تدلس و لا تجيب اجابة واضحة
> من قال ان صفات اللة محدودة
> هل اللة لة صفة واحدة فقط لكي يكون مطلق في وحدانيتة ؟؟؟؟
> ام ان لة صفات عديدة لا حد لها ولاحد لقدرة و عظمة كل صفة
> ...


لا داعي بأن اكرر ردي على هذا الكلام 
ارجع لما قلته انا في ردي الحالي. 


> معلش بس
> يعني اية ذات اللة تختلف عن صفاتة الكمالية الثبوتية ؟؟؟و مازلت اسئل جبت الثبوتية دي منين


من الذي يدلس الآن يا محترم ؟!؟!؟!؟

متى قلت انا ان ذات الله تختلف عن صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه ؟!؟!؟!؟
يعني قد قلبت الابيض اسوداً و الاسود ابيض 

كان كل كلامي هو ان ذات الله لا تختلف عن صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه .
و لكن هذه الصفات بلنسبه للانسان تختلف في المعنى فقط.
فتأتي و تقول (( يعني ايه ذات الله تختلف عن صفاته الكمايه )) و توهم القارئ بأنني قلت ذلك!!!!

عجباً لك يا عزيزي.


> يعني اية يا هذا ؟؟؟
> انت اللذي اقريت ان ذات اللة منقسمة لصفات ثبوتية و صفات فعلية
> ثم ابعد كل هذا الشرح اللذي ضربت لة عرض الحائط يا اكبر مدلس
> ابعد ان اثبت لك بالشرح ان وحدانيتة جامعة تاتي لتتخبط في كلامك ؟؟؟
> ...


ما هذا الكلام الفارغ يا استاذ :
هل انا قلت ان (( ذات الله )) منقسمه الى صفات ثبوتيه و صفات فعليه!!!!!!
الا تجيد قرائة الكلام ؟!؟!؟!؟!

تتهمني دوماً بلتدليس و انت تفعله
الله يهديك.



> ياسيد من قال ان للالة اكثر من كيان ؟؟؟
> ... لقد قلنا و شرحنا ماهية التمايز الاقنومي في ذات اللة الواحدة و شرحنا الوحدة الجوهرية للالة
> اذن انت تنتقد التمايز باسلوبك الخبيث الملتوي وانت فاهم و مدرك ما معنى التمايز الاقنومي و لكنك تدلس
> اذن فعندما تقول ان اللة لة صفات ثبوتية و هي عين ذاتة
> ...


الله تعالى هو كيان واحد صمد

و كل صفه ( غير التانيه ) هي بلنسبه لك كانسان مركب من هذه الصفات 
و هذه الصفات ليست متمايزه في ذات الله و هي ليست تعيينات و اختلافها في معانيها هي بلنسبه لك كانسان ترى ان معنى القدره يختلف مثلاً عن معنى الحياة و ذلك لأنك مركب من قدره + علم + اراده + حياة 
و لكن الله ليس ذات + صفات و ليس مركباً
يعني علم الله = ذاته
قدرة الله=ذاته
ذات الله قدره لا متناهيه و علم لا متناهي و هي ليست ذات (( لديها )) قدره او علم
بل الله هو القدره المطلقه و العلم المطلق

هل استوعبت يا عزيزي.


> ومن قال لك ان الاقانيم نفسها محدودة ؟؟؟


انا لم أقل ابداً ان الاقانيم نفسها محدوده بل قل هي معدوده و مستحيل او يوجد أكثر منها بحسب كلامكم.


> اللة غير محدود و الوجود الالهي و الكمة و الروح غير محدودين لانهم اللة بجوهرة
> ولا لسة مش عارف يعني اية تمايز اقنومي ووحدة جوهرية
> وما هو الاقنوم الرابع مثلا ؟؟؟
> و لماذا حددت صفات اللة الذاتية مثلالوجود و العلم و القدرة وو حددتهم في مجموعة لية متكنش اكتر من كدة ؟؟؟؟


يا استاذي يا حبيبي:
انا قلت انه(( ممكن )) ان تكون صفات الله الثبوتيه الكماليه غيرمحدوده عددياً و لكن الانسان لا يدرك منها الا القليل.
و ممكن ان تكون صفات الله الذاتيه اكثر من العدد الذي ذكرته بل ممكن تكون لامحدوده و لكن الانسان لا يعرف الا هذه الصفات الثبوتيه لأنها موجوده فيه .

و لكنكم تقولون ان الاقانيم ثلاثه فقط و (( لا يمكن )) ان يكون هنالك اكثر من هذا.
انتم تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقنوم رابع و لكن نحن,
 لا نقرّ باستحالة وجود صفات ثبوتيه اخرى لا ندركها . لأن هذا أمر ممكن و ليس مستحيلاً.  


> اللة ؟؟ الهك مش مطلق الوحدانية ؟؟ فكيف يجمع الصفات ؟؟؟
> و صفات ثبوتية اية يابني فين في الاسلام الكلام دة ؟؟؟
> و اذا كنت تفرق بين الصفات الثبوتية و صفات الفعل لماذا تعترض على الاقانيم و الصفات العادية للة مثل المحبة و العدل


يا عزيزي يا اخي يا حبيبي:
ركز لو سمحت :
الصفات الثبوتيه هي صفات الذات و هي في الله ليست غير الذات المطلقه الصمديه

صفات الفعل هي صفات مرتبطه بوجود المفعول 
يعني لا يقال لله سبحانه بأنه خالق الا لأنه خلق (( المخلوق ))
و لا يقال له بأنه رزاق الا بعد ان يرزق (( المرزوق ))
و لا يقال له بأنه غفور الا بعدما ان يغفر (( للمغفور له ))
و هكذا.... 


> و قلت حضرتك ان الصفات الثبوتية العلم وز القدرة و الوجود و ما حولها فلماذا تحصرهم هل هم بعدد معينم للصفات الثبوويتة ؟؟؟؟ فلماذا صفات عدة ؟؟؟ هل يوجد تمايز ؟؟؟ اذن الهك متمايز ؟؟؟ اذن انت تناقض نفسك ؟؟؟؟؟ ام انك مازلت لا تعلم بالتمايز الاقنومي ؟؟؟
> ( طريقتي الان هي كما تكيل يكال لك )


الصفات ليست اقانيماً او تعييناتاً , هل تفهم يا عزيزي

الصفات الثبوتيه تختلف في معانيها فقط و هي ليست متمايزه عن الذات الالهيه
و قد شرحت اكثر من مره لماذا هي تختلف في معانيها و لن أعيد الشرح و هو موجود في هذا الرد.


> كلامك كلة تدليس و اتنقاض لاسلوبك و هدمة
> فلماذا تعترض على مبدانا في التفريق بين الاقانيم للالةالموجود بها اي صفاتة الوجودية او كينونتة الموجود بها و بين ما يتصف بة من صفات فعلية ؟؟؟
> احلال عليك حرام علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل قلنا نحن عكس ذلك ؟؟؟ ام انت اللذي انتقضت هذا الفكر ثم و بكل بساطة تاتي لتبين نيتك كانتقاض عقيم فقط
> ...


كلام مردود عليه و ارجع و تأكد.


> فقبل الخلق فبماذا كان اللة موجود ؟؟؟ طبعا بخلاف الرحمة و العدل و لمحبة لانها بعد خلق الانسان فكيف وجدت ذات اللة ؟؟؟كيف كان يوجد اللة ؟؟؟ ماهي صفاتة التي واجبة لوجودة لكي يكون موجود ؟؟؟؟هل لم يكن حي ؟؟؟ هل لم يكن موجود ؟؟ هل لم يكن عاقل و ناطق بكلمة؟؟؟


كان الله موجوداً بصفاته (( الثبوتيه الكماليه )) و هذه الصفات ليست غير الذات بل هي الذات نفسها 
و هي ليست تعيينات متمايزه لتقول ان وحدانية الله جامعه لها 
و قد شرحت لماذا هي تختلف في معانيها فقط.
كان الله وجوداً قديراً عليماً حياً مريداً سميعاً بصيراً و الخ...و هو كذلك منذ الازل و الى الابد
و ممكن ان تكون صفاته الثبوتيه اكثر من هذه و لكن الانسان لا يدركها و لا يعرفها
و هو لا يعرف الا الصفات الموجوده فيه.


> و اذا سردتلي صفات وجودة او وجوب وجودة كصفات فلماذا لا تكون اكثر مما ستسرد ؟؟؟؟ لماذا لا تكون اكثر بواحد او بصفة او باثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واوعى بقى تقول الرحمة او العدل او المحبة او او
> يعني العدل و الرحمة و العلم و القدرة صفة اتصف بها اللة الموجود فعليا ..طيب هذا الالة نفسة كيف يوجد فعلا ؟؟هذا االة نفسة ماهيتة ؟؟؟ ما هو هذا الموجود ؟؟
> انا بكلمك على نفس سياق كلامك المدلس يعني موجود بروح ام غير حي ؟؟؟ واوعى تقولي دي صفة زي الصفة الفعلية كالرحمة مثلا ؟؟ لا يا حبيبي انا اقصد وجوب الوجود ما هي الصفات التي قام عليها وجود اللة لكي يكون موجود ثم يكون متصف بصفات فعلية كالعلم و القدرة الخ ؟؟؟؟ ما هي الصفات القائمة عليها ذاتة ووجودة
> فماهي كينو نتة قبل ان يخلق الانسان و يكون رحيما او عادلا او او
> ...


اقرأ آخر كلام لي يا محترم و سترى الرد على هذا كله.


> برضة تحور في معنى التمايز كاننا لم نشرح لك التمايز مطلقا ....
> اذن فصفة العدل هي نفسها صفة القدرة
> و روح اللة هي نفسها محبة اللة و علمة
> و يعني اية تمايز بين الذات و الصفات ؟؟؟؟
> ...


صفات وجوب وجوده سبحانه هي صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه

و لا تخلط رجائاً بين صفات الذات كالعلم و القدره و صفات الفعل كالعدل او المحبه و قد شرحت و اوضحت بما فيه الكفايه عن هذا. 


> اذن و على منهجك كلمة روح اللة هي نفسها كلمتو و هي نفسها وجودة
> وصفات الهك لا يوجد بينها تمايز يعني لا يتصف الا بصفة واااااااحدة فقط
> اذن الهك شىء غير موجود و غير متصف الا بصفة واحدة
> بما انك تقول انة لا يوجد تمايز في صفات اللة


صفات الله الثبوتيه الكماليه هي الذات الالهيه
و هذه الصفات ليست متمايزه و لكنها مختلفه في معانيها فقط بلنسبه للانسان
و الصفات ليست تعيينات متمايزه حتى تكون الذات الالهيه الواحده ( جامعه ) لها
الذات الالهيه و الصفات الكماليه الذاتيه كلها وجود واحد مطلق صمد
و لكن الانسان بما انه مركب من هذه الصفات و بمقادير متفاوته فهو يرى اختلافاً (معنوياً) بين هذه الصفات الثبوتيه.( للمره المليون )

و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت


> و للمرة المليون هل الى الان تريد ان توحي للقارىء اننا لم نشرح معنى التمايز الاقنومي ؟؟؟؟
> هل روح اللة هي هي كلمتة ؟؟؟؟
> هل عدل اللة هو نفسة علمة ؟؟؟ اذن لماذا اختلفت اسماء الصفات
> و لماذا سميت اصلا صفات لية متسمتش صفة واحدة
> ...


ارجع لكلامي في هذا الرد رجائاً و شكراً.


----------



## steven gerrard (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

هل صفات الله هى السبب فى وجوده ام كينونته هى سبب تلك الصفات؟
​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

و قلت :


> كالعادة ايضا لف و دوران
> من قال ان اللة مثل النقطة يتركب او يتكون من اجزاء محدودة ؟؟؟؟؟
> هل معنى ان اللة جامع في صفاتة انة يتكون من اشياء محدودة
> دالى الان يعد اكتر من اربعة مداخلات و انا اسالك هل تتكلم عن الاقانيم ام الصفات الفعلية ؟
> ...


يا أخي انت كلامك كثير و معظمه مردود عليه و لا أدري لماذا تبقى تعاند

يا عزيزي:

الله تعالى وجود صمد
و كونه يتصف بصفات عده فهذا لا ينفي صمديته سبحانه
لأن الصفات ليست تعيينات مثل الأقانيم
و صفات الله تنقسم الى1- صفات ثبوتيه كماليه , و هي صفات الذات و هي ليست غير الذات 
اي انها لا تتميز عن الذات و لا تتمايز فيما بينها
و لكن يوجد اختلاف معنوي فقط بين هذه الصفات الثبوتيه
و ينتج هذا الاختلاف في المعاني بلنسبه للانسان لأن الانسان مركب من هذه الصفات و هي موجوده فيه بكميات متفاوته 
و ممكن ان تكون صفات الله الكماليه اكثر من هذه و لكن الانسان لا يستطيع ان يدركها و يعرفها
فهو لا يعرف الا الصفات الموجوده فيه
و يمكن للانسان ان يعرف ماهي الصفه الكماليه التي تليق بالله و ما هي الصفه الناقصه التي لا تليق بالله تعالى.

2- و القسم الآخر هي صفات الفعل 
فهذه صفات افعال الله لا صفات ذاته
و هذه الصفات مرتبطه بلفعل و المفعول مثل: الخلق و الرزق و الرحمه و الإحياء و الإماته و الخ....

 و معنى صفات الأفعال : هو أنها تجب بوجود الفعل ولا تجب قبل وجوده ، فصفات الذات لله تعالى هي الوصف له بأنه حي ، قادر ، عالم ألا ترى أنه لم يزل مستحقا لهذه الصفات ولا يزال . 

ووصفنا له تعالى بصفات الأفعال كقولنا خالق ، رازق ، محيي ، مميت ، مبدئ ، معيد ، ألا ترى أنه قبل خلقه الخلق لا يصح وصفه بأنه خالق وقبل إحيائه الأموات لا يقال إنه محيي . 

وكذلك القول فيما عددناه ، والفرق بين صفات الأفعال وصفات الذات : أن صفات الذات لا يصح لصاحبها الوصف بأضدادها ولا خلوه منها، وأوصاف الأفعال يصح الوصف لمستحقها بأضدادها وخروجه عنها، ألا ترى أنه لا يصح  وصف الله تعالى بأنه يموت ، ولا [ بأنه يعجز ، ولا بأنه يجهل ]  ولا يصح الوصف له بالخروج عن كونه حيا عالما قادرا ، ويصح الوصف بأنه غير خالق اليوم، ولا رازق لزيد ، ولا محيي لميت بعينه ، ولا مبدئ لشئ في هذه الحال ، ولا معيد له .
ويصح الوصف له - جل وعز - بأنه يرزق ويمنع ويحيي ويميت ويبدئ ويعيد ويوجد ويعدم و هكذا....



> ارجع للمداخلات من اولها مداخلاتي و مداخلات السيد روك ستجد اننا اعدنا و ازدنا بفضل لف و دوران سيادتك على هذة النقاط
> وانت بنفسك تناقض نفسك الان
> يا سيد صفات اللة الفعلية شىء ووجوب وجودة كصفات شيئا اخر
> هذا الالة شرحنا انة لكي يتصف يجب ان يكون موجود بذاتة و ذاتة غير محدودة وجودا و روحا و نطقا هذة هي الصفات القئمة عليها وجود ذات
> ...


لا يوجد رد لك الا و اتهمتني فيه بلتضليل و التدليس 
يا أخي اذا كنت انت لا تفهمني و لا تريد تفهمني و تبقى تعاند فهذه مشكلتك.

هل الابن ( العقل ) هو الروح القدس ( الروح ) ؟ ستقول لا
لماذا ؟
لماذا يتميز و يختلف العقل عن الروح و ما هو نوع الاختلاف؟
عقل الانسان يختلف عن روحه لأن الانسان مركب من عقل و روح و ذات 
و لكن الله غير مركب و لا يتجزّأ فلماذا يختلف عقله عن روحه و يتمايز الابن عن الروح القدس؟؟؟؟





> هترجع تقول معدودين بعد شرحي و شرح السيد روك
> كالعادة طبعا
> يا حبيبي هذا شىء و صفات اللة شىء
> كون انك لم تقدر ان تثبت الصفات القائمة عليها وجوب وجود الذات في الاسلام فهذا ليس بحجة علينا بل عليك انت
> ...


يا أخي يا محترم :
انا قلت لك انه (( ممكن ان تكون لله صفات ثبوتيه غيرمتناهية العدد و لكن الانسان لا يعرف الا القليل ))و انتم تقولون ان الصفات الذاتيه هي ثلاثه فقط و مستحيل ان يكون اكثر من هذا.

الله تعالى وجود صمد و تعدد صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه (ركز انا قلت صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه) لا تنفي صمديته المطلقه و اعتقد اني قد كفيت و وفيت في شرح هذا .

الله ليس روحاً , الله وجود صمد مطلق ((يوصف)) بكل صفه كماليه و هو لا يحتاج للروح لكي يحيا.

الروح هي وسيله لتحيا بها الذات الميته المحتاجه للروح لكي تحيا.
و الله ليس مثلنا تتمايز او تختلف صفاته الكماليه عن ذاته المقدسه.

نحن نمتلك هذه الصفات و نوصف بها و لكنها ليست ذاتنا و هنالك فرق بين ذواتنا و صفاتنا لأننا مركبون من ذات و صفات و هذه الصفات موجوده بمقادير متفاوته لدينا.
مثلاً : قد يكون لك علم كافي بأن تضرب مسماراً  في لوح و لكنك لا تملك القدره الكافيه او القوه للقيام بهذا الفعل. فهنا انت علمك اكبر من قدرتك و ينتج عن ذلك تمايزاً و اختلافاً بين العلم و القدره بلنسبه لك. و طبعاً هذا العلم و هذه القدره هي غير ذاتك.

و لكن الله تعالى ذاته=علمه=قدرته و الخ....
و لا يوجد تمايز بينهم بل هم جميعاً مصداق و وجود واحد صمد
و هذه الصفات ليست تعيينات او اقانيم ليكون الله تعالى جامع لها في وحدانيته المطلقه
صفات الله الثبوتيه التي تثبت كمالاً لله تعالى هي عين ذاته و هي و الذات شيئ واحد و وجود واحد أحد صمد 

و أعيد و أزيد :
ممكن ان يكون له سبحانه صفات ذاتيه ثبوتيه غير محدوده عددياً و تكون أكثر من الصفات التي يدركها الانسان و لا يوجد اي مانع لذلك.

حاول ان تفهمني يا عزيزي.


----------



## Basilius (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*يادي النيلة السودة 
اسمع يا سيد عاشق الحق 
من بداية الحوار و انت تغالط في المفهوم المسيحي و لم تشرح ماهية مفهوم الاسلام 
كل الصفات التي تقول عليها انها صفات اللة  هي صفات يتصف بها الموجود القائم بذاتة 
ولهذا الذات صفات تجعلها موجودة و حية وهذا ليس معناة انة يوجد تمايز داخل الذات 
ولاكثر من مرة بينا لك ان التمايز في التعيين و ليس في الجوهر الالهي 
و ان اللة ليس مركب و ان اللة ليس هو عبارة عن تجميع لثلاثة اجزاء تجمعت و كونتة 
وانة ليس الاقنوم هو ثلث اللة لانة لا يتجزا ولاهو جزء من اللة لانة هو اللاهوت ذاتة و اللاهوت هو اللة 
وقلنا يكون مثلك صحيح عن التعددية او التركيب او تنطبق امثالك العقيمةهذة اذا كان يوجد ثلاثة من اللاهوت وهذا غير صحيح 
وحدانية اللة ليست مطلقة كواحد مطلق فقط يعني اللة لا يتصف بصفة واحدة فقط لا .. فبالرغم من وحدانيتة الا انة جامع و يتصف بصفاتة العديدة التي يتصف بها من يكون موجود اولا وهذا الوجود قائم على صفات وجوب الوجود في نفس ذات الوجود الواحد و يجب ان يكون غير متمايز في نفس جوهرة وهذة الصفات الوجوبية هي الاقانيم 
و مثالك عن النقطة التي تتكون من اجزاء هذا لا ينطبق على العقيدة المسيحية او الثالوث لاننا قلنا لك و على مدار مداخلات عدة و اعدنا و ازدنا وكررنا ثم اعدنا و ازدنا و كررنا ثم كررنا و كررنا و كررنا اللة ليس عبارة عن ثلاثة اجزاء متجمعة 
وغير مركب و غير مجزا و غير معلول لشىء .... اذا كان مجزا فابلتالي ينطبق مثلك 
و التجزا او التجمع هو اندماج اشياء منفصلة في وجودها و ليس ثلاثة صور لوجود اصلا واحد 
وقلنا لم يتحد الابن مع الاب و الروح القدس ليكون اللة ولا ينقسم اللة لثلاثة اجزاء وهي الاقانيم لانة لا يتكون من اجزاء وكلمة يتكون اصلا لا تليق مع اللة ...فامثلتك العقيمة عن التعدد او العدد لا تليق مع الثالوث مثلما شرحت من اول مداخلة لي معكط و كررتها في كل مداخلاتي معك و سئمت من التكرار .. العدد الواحد ذات مستقلة تتجمع مع عدد اخر و الناتج متجمع و متكون من الاعداد و العدد المكون ليس هو العدد المتكون و العدد المتكون و المكون ذاتين منفصلتين اتحدوا و محددين في جمعهم 
اللة لا ينشا من تجميع او تكوين قلنا ان اللة لاهوت وااااااااااااااااااااااحد و هذا اللاهوت الواااااااااااااااااحد جوهريا و ذاتييا لة الصفات الوجوبية للوجودو لا يوجد تمايز في جوهر اللاهوت الوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



steven gerrard قال:


> هل صفات الله هى السبب فى وجوده ام كينونته هى سبب تلك الصفات؟
> ​



اهلا حبيبي ( ستفن ) و اشتقت اليك فعلاً.

و اود ان اقول لك hard luck

على خسارة ليفربول في النهائي 

عزيزي:

الله تعالى هو مسبب الأسباب و هو علة العلل
و هو ليس مسبوباً لسبب او اسباب او معلولاً لعله او علل

و لكنه ( يوصف ) بكل صفه كماليه ثبوتيه تثبت كمالاً له 
و صفاته الثبوتيه الكماليه ليست غير ذاته 

و اتمنى لك التوفيق بلامتحانات


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يادي النيلة السودة
> اسمع يا سيد عاشق الحق
> من بداية الحوار و انت تغالط في المفهوم المسيحي و لم تشرح ماهية مفهوم الاسلام
> كل الصفات التي تقول عليها انها صفات اللة  هي صفات يتصف بها الموجود القائم بذاتة
> ...



كلامك هذا كله على عيني و رأسي

و لكن اجبني على هذا السؤال لو سمحت

لماذا مستحيل أن يكون الله أكثر من ثلاث أقانيم و تكون تعيينات ذاته أكثر من ثلاثه,لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

انتظر اجابتك على هذا السؤال


----------



## kimo14th (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*هل تدرك مفهوم الاقانيم اولا لكى تسال هذا السؤال ؟؟ *

*______________________________________________ *


*مثال شهير *

*شخص يعمل مدرس وله ابناء *

*طبيعه ( مش الجوهر ) المدرس تختلف عن طبيعه الاب من حيث الوظيفه *

*ولكنهم متساويين لانهم نفس الشخص من غير مايحصل اى انفصال .. *​


----------



## Basilius (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*واللة عمالين نتكلم يا كيمو من اول الموضوع 
وهو زي ما انت شايف 
سؤالك دة تكلمنا فية يا عاشق الحق 
ومش هنكرر زي كل المداخلات السابقة
عجبا بعد كل هذة المناقشة ترجع تسال هذا السؤال *


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> لماذا مستحيل أن يكون الله أكثر من ثلاث أقانيم و تكون تعيينات ذاته أكثر من ثلاثه,لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انتظر اجابتك على هذا السؤال


 
لا اله الا المسيح
بعد حوار و نقاش 5 صفحات, ترجع لتسأل سؤال طرحته في اول مداخلاتك؟
ماهذا اللعب يا صديقي؟
اجبناك اكثر من مرة بأجوبة مختلفة الصيغ و موحدة المعنى و بعدك تسأل هذا السؤال؟ 
طيب على الاقل رد و ناقش في الجواب الي ناقشناه!!

و دعني اقتبس لك الردود:



My Rock قال:


> Asheq Al-Haqq قال:
> 
> 
> > الله ثلاثة اقانيم فقط
> ...


----------



## steven gerrard (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

صراحة يا عزيزى عاشق الحققرأت الموضوع كله من الالف الى الياء ولم اجد اننا قصرنا فى الرد على اى نقطة لك وانك بتدور وتلف معانا من غير زعل لاننا حبايب انا وانت واللف ده سببه ان انت رافض منطقنا ورافض انك تقتنع بيه مع احساسى انك شايفه صح وده لانك رافض ايماننا وخايف انك ترفض ايمانك الاسلامىالموضوع اترد عليه بما فيه الكفاية ولن اجد افضل رد من الذى قاله قديسنا العظيم البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى البابا العشرين فى مواجهته للاريوسية وصياغته لقانون الايمان وذلك فى المشاركة رقم 26 لاخونا المبارك اثناسيوسhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=323519&postcount=26هذا هو قانون ايماننا ولو عندك اعتراض عليه هاتلاقى برده اننا ردينا عليه فى باقى الموضوعولو قريت القانون الكبير ده كويس وبتمعن هاتفهم المسيحية صح ولكن اقراه بتمعن بعيدا عن التعصب لدينكارجع للمشاركة 26 واقراها كويس وانا فى انتظاركسلام ونعمة​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

يا اخواني حاولوا ان تفهموني و تعرفوا ماذا أقول أرجوكم 

بعد ان سألت سؤالي الأخير :
قال الأخ ( كيمو ) :


> هل تدرك مفهوم الاقانيم اولا لكى تسال هذا السؤال ؟؟


بالله عليك هذا سؤال تسأله ؟!؟!؟!؟
بعد كل كلامي و ردودي ترجع و تقول (( هل تدرك مفهوم الأقانيم )) ؟!؟!؟!؟
نعم يا استاذي ادرك و مستعد اشرحك بلتفصيل الممل ايضاً.
و عندي شرح مفصل للثالوث و الاقانيم قد انزلته على جهازي من موقع ارثوذكسي.



> مثال شهير
> 
> شخص يعمل مدرس وله ابناء
> 
> ...


يا عزيزي هل التدريس و الابوه هي صفات ذاتيه لهذا الشخص الواحد ؟
ام هي امور مكتسبه ؟
فهذا الشخص الذي تتكلم عنه يبقى هو نفسه , حتى و لو لم يكن مدرساً او أباً
فهل هذا الشيئ ينطبق على الاقانيم كصفات جوهريه بدونها لا يمكن ان يكون هو الله كما تقولون ؟

طبيعة الاب تختلف عن طبيعة الابن من حيث الاقنوم , صحيح ؟
و الاب و الابن هم الله الواحد من حيث الجوهر , صحيح ؟

فهل بدون الاب و الابن يبقى الله هو الله نفسه ؟
ام يجب ان يكون هنالك اب و ابن كأقانيم او صفات جوهريه تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه كما تقولون؟

هل مثالك يؤيد هذا الشيئ ؟ احكم بضميرك يا عزيزي

و قال الأخ ( آفادا ) : 


> واللة عمالين نتكلم يا كيمو من اول الموضوع
> وهو زي ما انت شايف
> سؤالك دة تكلمنا فية يا عاشق الحق
> ومش هنكرر زي كل المداخلات السابقة
> عجبا بعد كل هذة المناقشة ترجع تسال هذا السؤال


يا أخي ركز :
انا سألت اولاً : (( هل ( يمكن ) ان يكون الله تعالى أكثر من ثلاثة اقانيم , ام ان الذات الالهيه مقتصره على ثلاثه فقط ؟ ))

و انتم أجبتموني : (( انها ثلاثه فقط ))
يعني مستحيل ان تكون الاقانيم او تعيينات الذات أكثر من ثلاثه.
و بعد حوار و نقاش سألت : (( ( لماذا ) مستحيل ان يكون الله اكثر من ثلاثه اقانيم اة تكون تعيينات ذاته اكثر من ثلاثه ؟ ))
و لم تعطوني اجابه محدده لهذا السؤال او تبينولي بلدليل العقلي او المنطقي سبب استحالة هذا الأمر

و قال الأخ ( ماي روك ) : 


> لا اله الا المسيح
> بعد حوار و نقاش 5 صفحات, ترجع لتسأل سؤال طرحته في اول مداخلاتك؟
> ماهذا اللعب يا صديقي؟
> اجبناك اكثر من مرة بأجوبة مختلفة الصيغ و موحدة المعنى و بعدك تسأل هذا السؤال؟
> طيب على الاقل رد و ناقش في الجواب الي ناقشناه!!


يا استاذي سؤالي الذي تتكلم عنه كان بصيغة (( هل يمكن ؟ ))
و الآن سؤالي بصيغة (( لماذا لا يمكن ؟ ))
و يوجد فرق بين (( هل ؟ )) و (( لماذا ? ))

نعم . انت لم تقصر في ردك على سؤالي الأول و قد بينت لي ان الأقانيم ثلاثه فقط
و لكنني أسأل الآن لماذا و ماهو الدليل العقلي على عدم امكانية وجود اكثر من ثلاثه اقانيم او صفات جوهريه.
و الاقتباسات التي وضعتها كانت بخصوص السؤال الأول 
و لكن اود ان اعلق على الاقتباس الأخير :





> كلامك هذا يشبهني بمحاولة اضافة اله اخر لما هو موجود اصلا, او صفة غير موجودة لهذا الاله!
> 
> ذكرنا لك الاقانيم, و معناها و وحدانيتها و جوهرها و شرحنا حتمية الثالوث في الوحدانية
> فحتمية الاقانيم و عدم الزيادة عليها كعدم اضافة صفة لا تليق او تنتمي لله


يا عزيزي انا لم اقل بتاتاً اضافه صفه لا تليق بالله_حاشا لله
بل انا قلت : وجود اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه اخرى غير الثلاثه و لكن الانسان لا يدركها.
و هو لا يعرف الا الصفات الموجوده فيه.
يعني على سبيل المثال :
وجود اقانيم اخرى كليه العلم و القدره و السلطان و القداسه و تكون هذه الاقانيم ايضاً مثل الثلاثه المعروفه هي الله من حيث الجوهر و متمايزه من حيث الاقنوم.
فلماذا هذا الأمر مستحيل ؟


> و في سيرة الاسئلة, يبدو انك غفلة عن المشاركة #38


نعم , هنالك مشاركه واحده لك لم أرد عليه لضيق الوقت و كثرة مشاركات الأخ ( آفادا ) و ردودي عليها . و أنا مستعد ان ارد عليها .






> يا صديقي, نحن عارفين الموقع الي نسخت منه,و اراك بعد نقاشنا افلست و لا عندك غير التكرار!


يا استاذ يا محترم :
الى متى تبقى تقول هذا الكلام ؟
الى متى هذا الاتهامات؟
اقسم عليك بالله بأن تقول لي, من أين انا نسخت موضوعي ؟
و الله يشهد بيني و بينك 

و اخيراً , قال الأخ العزيز ( ستفن )



> واللف ده سببه ان انت رافض منطقنا ورافض انك تقتنع بيه مع احساسى انك شايفه صح وده لانك رافض ايماننا وخايف انك ترفض ايمانك الاسلامىالموضوع اترد عليه بما فيه الكفاية ولن اجد افضل رد من الذى قاله قديسنا العظيم البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى البابا العشرين فى مواجهته للاريوسية وصياغته لقانون الايمان وذلك فى المشاركة رقم 26 لاخونا المبارك اثناسيوسhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=323519&postcount=26هذا هو قانون ايماننا ولو عندك اعتراض عليه هاتلاقى برده اننا ردينا عليه فى باقى الموضوعولو قريت القانون الكبير ده كويس وبتمعن هاتفهم المسيحية صح ولكن اقراه بتمعن بعيدا عن التعصب لدينكارجع للمشاركة 26 واقراها كويس وانا فى انتظاركسلام ونعمة


يا أخي انا لا الف و لا أدور و لكن انتم لا تريدون ان تفهموني و تعاندون بدون تبيان السبب
فكلما سألت تردون في معظم الأحيان بسؤال آخر بدل الاجابه
او انكم لا تعطوني اجابه محدده بخصوص سؤالي في بعض الاحيان

يا أخي الله يشهد بأنني كنت شاكاً بديني و مررت بفتره سيئه للغايه في الشك بلاديان كلها و وصل الأمر الى الشك و العياذ بالله بوجودالله سبحانه 
و لكنني بفضل الله اولاً و اخيراً و باستخدامي لنعمة العقل اهتديت اخيراً و قارنت بحياديه بين جميع الاديان و المذاهب و انا لازلت اقارن , و لكن ما وجدته هو ان العقل و المنطق السليم لا يتماشى الا مع الاسلام و بلأخص مع مذهب الاماميه( شيعة اهل البيت عليهم السلام ) مع احترامي و تقديري لكافّة المذاهب الاسلاميه.

يا عزيزي انا اعرف انك تريدني ان اصبح مسيحياً لأنك تريد مصلحتي كأخ لك و انسان مثلك و ترى سعادتي باعتناقي المسيحيه لأنها برأيك هي الحق و انا ايضاً ابادلك نفس الشيئ.

و لكنني اريد اجابات محدده على اسئلتي حتى اقتنع ان كان الجواب مقنعاً

و انا اعترف بأنه منذ دخولي لهذا المنتدى قد تغيرت بعض المفاهيم لدي بخصوص المسيحيه كانت مطبوعه في ذهني سابقاً و قد اعترفت للاخوه الذين اجابوني و اقنعوني باجاباتهم.

و لكن المشكله هي في الاصل و الاساس الذي تبنى عليه الفروع و هو ( عقيدة الثالوث ) و عقيدة المسيحيه بالله تعالى.

و الآن هلّا تجيبوني على سؤالي الأخير 
(اخواني رجائاً , حتى و لو كنتم اجبتم عليه سابقاً بصيغ مختلفه فأنا اطلب اجابه مختصره و مفيده مقرونه بدلائل عقليه.)

اتمنى الاجابه المفيده 

و دمتم سالمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

عزيزى عاشق الحق 
إن كنتَ لا تزال في حيرة من أمرك فاطلب من الله أن يمنحك بصيرة لتعرف الحق. عندئذ فقط تفهم قول الرسول يوحنا عن اختبار "أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق". بدون هذه البصيرة الروحية عبثاً تحاول أن تعرف الحق والحقيقة.


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> عزيزى عاشق الحق
> إن كنتَ لا تزال في حيرة من أمرك فاطلب من الله أن يمنحك بصيرة لتعرف الحق. عندئذ فقط تفهم قول الرسول يوحنا عن اختبار "أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق". بدون هذه البصيرة الروحية عبثاً تحاول أن تعرف الحق والحقيقة.



لا تقلق حبيبي ( اثناسيوس ) فأنا لست  في حيره الآن 
و الله و له كل الحمد و كل الشكر هو من هداني سبحانه

و اشكرك كثيراً على محبتك لي و تمنياتك لي بلسعاده و معرفة الحق 
و لكنني لم أعشق الحق الا بعد ما عرفته بفضل الله تعالى

و انا بصراحه معجب باسلوبك في الحوار و انت من افضل من قرأت ردودهم و حاورتهم حتى الآن

و مهما اختلفنا فسنبقى اخوه انشاء الله و الله هو الهادي 

شكراً لك مره اخرى على ردك

و دمت سالم


----------



## steven gerrard (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

عزيزى عاشق الحق


*وقبل أن نبدأ الخوض في الحديث عن هذه العقيدة الهامة نذكر هذه القصة الشهيرة عن القديس أغسطينوس (354 – 430م) أسقف هيبو : "أنه وبينما كان سائراً على شاطئ البحر ، وكان يفكر في إعداد كتابه عن الثالوث القدوس، رأى طفلا صغيراً يحمل ماء من البحر ويصبه في حفرة صغيرة على الشاطئ كان قد حفرها بنفسه ، وحينما سأله القديس: ماذا تفعل يا بني؟ أجابه إنني أقوم بإفراغ البحر في هذه الحفرة. فسأله القديس وكيف تسع حفرتك الصغيرة هذا البحر الواسع؟ أجابه الطفل – وكان ملاكاً من الله – وأنت كيف تستوعب عقيدة الثالوث القدوس بعقلك البشري المحدود؟وهذا حق فإننا لو استطعنا احتواء الله بالكامل في عقولنا المحدودة لكان الله محدوداً ، وحاشا لله أن يكون محدوداً. 

ولكننا لا يجب أن ننزعج من هذه الحقيقة ، حقيقة صغر عقولنا وضعف فهمنا أمام حقيقة الثالوث القدوس لأن الله أعلن لنا هذه الحقيقة بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس، وحينما نقبل هذه الحقيقــة بالإيمان، نجد أن عقولنا ستجد راحة كاملة في الاقتناع بهذا الإعلان ونجد إنه من المستحيل الإيمان بشيء آخر سوى الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. *
 
ساوضح لك ما تريده ولكن اولا ركز جيدا فى قانون ايماننا الذى وضعه القديس اثناسيوس حوالى عام 320 م 

كل من ابتغى الخلاص ,وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحيّة.

 2كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان ,دون إفساد ,يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً.

 3هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن تعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ,وثالوثاً في توحيد.

 4لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.

 5إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.

 6ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.

 7كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.

 8الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.

 9الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود.

 10الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.

 11ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.

 12وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.

 13وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.

 14ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ,بل واحد ضابط الكل.

 15وهكذا الآب إله ,والابن إله ,والروح القدس إله.

 16ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ,بل إله واحد.

 17وهكذا الآب رب ,والابن رب ,والروح القدس رب.

 18ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب ,بل رب واحد.

 19وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلّفنا أن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله ورب.

 20كذلك الدين الجامع ,ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

 21فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ,ولا مخلوق ,ولا مولود.

 22والابن من الآب وحده ,غير مصنوع ,ولا مخلوق ,بل مولود.

 23والروح القدس من الآب ,ليس مخلوق ولا مولود بل منبثق.

 24فإذاً آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء ,وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء ,وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.

 25ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.

 26ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون.

 27ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر ,يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ,والثالوث في وحدانية.

 28إذاً من شاء أن يَخْلُص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث.

 توضيح بسيط اخر خارج القانون
                     كل ما هو للآب هو للابن وللروح القدس ما عدا عدم الولادة،                      والولادة، والانبثاق.                     فهذه غير مشتركة. هذه خاصيات شخصية.                     والجوهر أيضاً ركيزة سكنى كل من الأقانيم في الأقنومين الآخرين                      بدون اختلاط أو انقسام، في محبة تفوق كل عقل ووصف. كل منهم                      حاضر للآخر من الأثنين. أي وحدة الجوهر تعني تواجد كل اقنوم في                      الاقنومين الآخرين.                     وليست الولادة والانبثاق حادثاً عرضيا وقع في زمن معين.                     الولادة والانبثاق سرمديان: أي أن الابن مثلاً لم يُولد من                      الآب منذ كذا مليار سنة.                     وإنما هو دائماً مولود من الآب ومتحد به كشعاع سرمدي صادر                      سرمداً من النور البهي.                     الولادة روحية سرمدية قبل أن تكون الخلائق جميعاً. وكذلك                      الانبثاق.                     والآب منتشر ومتمدد في الروح والابن وإليه معادهما. وهو منبع،                      مصدر الوحدة والألوهة في الثاوث.                     يمنح الابن والروح طبيعته التي تبقى واحدة، وغير متجزّئة، وغير                      مقسومة، ومعادلة لنفسها في الثلاث


* بالنسبة لسوالك الخاص بثلاثة اقانيم لماذا ليس اقل او اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

* اولا هذا ما اعلن لنا وايضا لن يقبل العقل غير ذلك لماذا؟*

*الاب مصدر الكل والابن كلمته الناطقة وروحه هى الروح القدس*

*الثلاثة لازمة للوجود وبانتقاصها لايصبح هناك وجود*

*هاتقلى مثلا القدرة والمحبة وكل الصفات لاومة للوجود*

*كل الصفات الاخرى تلك مصدرها الاب مع العلم ان للابن والروح القدس نفس تلك الصفات اذ ان الثلاثة هم واحد*

*كل تلك الصفات الاخرى مصدرها الاب من الازل صفات سرمدية لايسرى عليها الزمن*

*اما الفرق بين ولادة الابن من الاب وانبثاق الروح القدس من الاب فلا نعرف ماهيته*

*والابن والروح القدس ليسوا صفات كالقدرة الموجودة منذ الازل ايضا ولكنهما بالحق كينونة

**نؤمن بالآب الواحد، مبدإ الجميع وعلتهم

                     وبسبب الآب كان للابن والروح كل ما لهما. أي لأنَّ الآب {يملك}                      هذه كلها –ما عدا عدم الولادة والولادة والانبثاق. فبهذه                      الخواصّ، الاقنومية وحدها يتميز أحد الأقانيم الثلاثة القدوسين                      عن الآخرّين. ويتميّزون بلا انقسام في الجوهر، بل ذلك بميزة                      الأقنوم الخاص"  بتعبير أوضح: كل ما هو للآب هو للابن                      والروح القدس ما عدا: 1- عدم ولادة الأب. 2- ولادة الابن.                      3-انبثاق الروح القدس.

أما وجود الكلمة" فهو لا بدء له ولا نهاية. فلم يكن، إذاً،                      زمن حيث لم يكن الله الكلمة. إن لله كلمته المولود منه دائماً.                      فهو ليس بلا اقنوم، بل هو اقنوم حي كامل لا يبتعد خارجاً

وينبغي الاعتراف اعترافاً نقيّا بوجود روح الله أيضاً في                      طبيعته الإلهية البسيطة وغير المركبة... إنه ليس بلا اقنوم...                      بل نفهمه قائماً في جوهره، حراً وفاعلاً وقديراً... روح الله                      هو الملازم للكلمة والمظهر فعلَه {أي فعل يسوع}... إنه قوة                      جوهرية، مرئية في نفسها في أقنومها الخاص، منبثقة من الآب،                      مستريحة في الكلمة. وبما أنها تظهره {أي تظهر الله}، فهي لا                      تبتعد عن الله الذي هو فيه، ولا عن الكلمة لأنها تلازمه. وهي                      مقتدرة لا تؤول إلى الزوال

**ليست هنالك افضليه بين الاقانيم ، فالثلاثة هم واحد متساون في الجوهر ، وليس هناك اقنوم اعظم من اقنوم من حيث انة ذكر متقدما عنه* .

*المشكلة كلها فى ان العقل البشرى محدود يفهم الاقانيم كانها اشخاص و يحجز فهمه لها عامل الوقت المتمثل فى الازلية*

*اخيرا اكرر تلك الجمل للفهم*

                     وليست الولادة والانبثاق حادثاً عرضيا وقع في زمن معين.
                     الولادة والانبثاق سرمديان: أي أن الابن مثلاً لم يُولد من                      الآب منذ كذا مليار سنة.
                     وإنما هو دائماً مولود من الآب ومتحد به كشعاع سرمدي صادر                      سرمداً من النور البهي.
                     الولادة روحية سرمدية قبل أن تكون الخلائق جميعاً. وكذلك                      الانبثاق.

يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقى

لا يمكن إيجاد صورة توضح في ذاته حالة الثالوث الأقدس إيضاحاً                      كاملاً بدون اختلاف" إلا أن الدمشقي أعطى  تشبيهاً له دلالته. الدمشقي                      مثّلَ بآدم وحواء وشيت: "آدم غير مولود وشيت مولود لأنه ابن                      آدم، وحواء منبثقة من ضلع آدم وهي غير مولودة. ولا يختلف أحدهم                      بالطبيعة عن الآخر –لأنهم بشر-، بل يختلفون بطريقة وجودهم
هذا لايعنى ان الثالوث منفصل بل المثل لتوضيح معنى الولادة والانبثاق للفهم فقط ان الطبيعة واحدة" 


خلاصة القول

الله واحد معروف في ثلاثة أقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس.                      {هم} واحد في كل شيء، ما عدا عدم الولادة، والولادة،                      والانبثاق. 

                     أما أيّ شيء عن الذات الإلهية، أو كيف هي في الثلاثة...؟ فهذا                      كله نجهله ونعجز عن الكلام فيه
​ُ
​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

أخي الحبيب ستفن

اشكرك جداً على شرحك و توضيحك 
و لكن يجب ان تعلم اني اعرف كل الكلام الذي قلته انت في ردك
و اشكرك على تعبك معي و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

 عزيزي:
حتى و لو كان عقل الانسان عاجز و محدود  فالله تعالى ليس عاجزاً بأن يزود هذا العقل و يعطيه المقدره على ادراك الحقائق اللازمه و الكافيه لبناء ايمان سليم و قويم بعيد عن ادنى شك بصحته.
لأن شرط اساسي من شروط صحة الايمان هو بأن يكون معقولاً و منطقياً.

اذا انا قلت لك مثلاً لماذا لا تؤمن بوجود عشرة آلهه ؟
بلطبع ستقول لي بأن هذا غير معقول و لأنه غير معقول فهو بطبيعة الحال غير مقبول.
سأرد و اقول لك بأن عقلك محدود و قاصر و لا يدرك هذا الأمر ؟
فهل ستقبله ؟ طبعاً لأ 
فمعقولية الايمان و منطقيّته هو شرط اساسي لصحّته.

انا لم أقل كيف هو الله تعالى او ما هي كنه ذاته المقدسه حتى يكون سؤالي يستحيل الاجابه عليه.

انا سألت سؤال بامكان العقل ان يدرك اجابته .

انا قلت لكم ان صفات الله تعالى محدوده في العدد لأن الانسان لا يرف او لا يدرك الا هذه الصفات  لأنها موجوده فيه بكميات محدوده و لكن لا يجوز لأحد ان يقول بأنه (مستحيل) ان تكون لله صفات اخرى .
فهذا الشيئ لا يقبله العقل , لأنه ممكن و لا يوجد اي مانع بأن تكون صفات الله غير متناهية العدد و لكن الانسان لا يدرك الا القليل.

تماماً مثل القول بوجود لون آخر غير الالوان المعروفه للانسان و لكن الانسان لا يعرف ذلك اللون لأنه لم يراه.

فلماذا يستحال وجود أقانيم اخرى غير الثلاثه ؟
الانسان يعرف الاقانيم الثلاثه لأنه يعرف و يدرك معنى الذات و العقل و الروح , و هذه الثلاثه موجوده عنده.

فماهو المانع لوجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان بسبب عدم وجودها عنده ؟؟؟؟ 

و عندي تعليقات و اسئله بسيطه لبعض كلامك :​


> كل ما هو للآب هو للابن وللروح القدس ما عدا عدم الولادة، والولادة، والانبثاق. فهذه غير مشتركة


لماذا و كيف تكون غير مشتركه و هم (جوهر واحد لا تمايز فيه )؟


> كل الصفات الاخرى تلك مصدرها الاب مع العلم ان للابن والروح القدس نفس تلك الصفات اذ ان الثلاثة هم واحد
> 
> كل تلك الصفات الاخرى مصدرها الاب من الازل صفات سرمدية لايسرى عليها الزمن


ان كان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم شيئ واحد و كينونه واحده لا غير غير مركبه و غير منقسمه فلما لا يجوز ان يقال مثلاً ان الروح القدس هو مصدر الصفات ؟
فهذا يعني ان الاب ( يختلف ) عن الروح القدس 
و لو كان الاب هو الروح القدس من حيث الجوهر لجاز ان يقال ان الروح القدس هو مصدر الصفات ايضاً , هل كلامي مقبول ؟ 


> نؤمن بالآب الواحد، مبدإ الجميع وعلتهم
> 
> وبسبب الآب كان للابن والروح كل ما لهما. أي لأنَّ الآب {يملك} هذه كلها –ما عدا عدم الولادة والولادة والانبثاق. فبهذه الخواصّ، الاقنومية وحدها يتميز أحد الأقانيم الثلاثة القدوسين عن الآخرّين. ويتميّزون بلا انقسام في الجوهر، بل ذلك بميزة الأقنوم الخاص" بتعبير أوضح: كل ما هو للآب هو للابن والروح القدس ما عدا: 1- عدم ولادة الأب. 2- ولادة الابن. 3-انبثاق الروح القدس.


ها انت قلتها بنفسك ,
 (( الأب مبدئ الجميع و علتهم ))
و مادام الأب هو العله فبلنتيجه الابن و الروح القدس هم معلولان للأب.

و انت أكدت و قلت بعد ذلك (( و بسبب الأب كان للابن و الروح كل ما لهما ))
يعني الاب هو السبب و الابن و الروح هم المسبوبين لسببهم الاب.

و اذا كان الاب هو العله و السبب و  هو الله 
و كانوا الابن و الروح هو الله ايضاً و لا يوجد تمايز او اختلاف بينهم في الجوهر كما تقولون 

فهل يكون الله عله و معلول و سبب و مسبوب في آن واحد ؟!؟!؟!؟

فأين انت يا أخ ( آفادا ) لتشهد ؟؟؟؟

شكراً لك يا عزيزي ستفن

و دمت بخير و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

بعد 6 صفحات من الحوار في هذا الموضوع سأقول كلامي هذا و ليقبل من يقبل و ليرفض من يرفض و ليعاند من يعاند و الله تعالى هو الذي يثيب و يجازي.
فأرجو منكم ان تفتحوا عقولكم و قلوبكم و ان لا تقفلوها بأقفال حديديه تمنعها من معرفة الحقيقه .

الله سبحانه صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه , و كون صفاته الثبوتيه او الكماليه متعدده فهذا لا يمنع الوحدانيه المطلقه و لا يؤيد الوحدانيه الجامعه أبداً.
لأن الصفات ليست أقانيم او تعيينات حتى تكون الوحدانيه جامعه لها.
و هذه الصفات عند الله تعالى ليست متمايزه ( يعني قدرة الله تعالى هي علمه و علمه هو حياته و حياته وجوده و الخ....)
فلا يوجد تمايز بين هذه الصفات في ذات الله و هذه الصفات هي الذات ( المطلقه ) و هذه الذات المطلقه التي توصف بصفات الكمال هو الله الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤاً أحد.
و كون هذه الصفات تختلف في معانيها فهذا لا يعني وجود تمايز بينها عند الله تعالى.
لأن الانسان و بما انه ( مركب ) بكميات متفاوته من هذه الصفات فهو يراها مختلفة المعاني.
و هذا لا يعني ان هذه الصفات الثبوتيه متمايزه او مختلفه عند الله او ان وحدانيته (جامعه) لهذه الصفات. لأنني قلت مسبقاً ان هذه الصفات ليست الا الذات الالهيه المطلقه و هي ليست تعيينات او أقانيم  مثل العقل و الروح.( يعني مثلاً : الله العليم هو الله القدير و ليس كما تقولون بأن الله الابن ليس هو الله الروح القدس و يتميز عنه اقنومياً )
و شيئ آخر و مهم هو انه لا مانع بأن تكون صفات الله الثبوتيه غيرمحدودة العدد.
فأل الانسان لا يدرك و لا يعرف الا الصفات الموجوده فيه.
و عقل الانسان يستطيع ان يميّز بين الصفات الكماليه التي يجوز ان تنسب الى الله تعالى ( كأل العلم و القدره و الحياة و السمع و البصر و الخ...) و بين الصفات الناقصه التي لا يجوز ان تنسب له سبحانه ( مثل الضعف و الجهل و البخل و العمى و الخ....)

و لكن انتم يا اخوتي و اخواتي المسيحيين تقولون انه لايمكن و مستحيل ان توجد اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه جوهريه اخرى.
و الاقانيم الثلاث هي الذات و العقل و الروح.
فلأن (الانسان) يمتلك هذه الاشياء فهو يدركها و يعرف معناها و لكن كيف تمنعون و تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان ؟.
 فهذا هو العدّ بعينه.
وشيئ آخر هو انكم تقولون ان الأب هو مبدئ الجميع و ( علتهم ) و هو سبب كل ما لدى الابن و الروح القدس.
و طبعاً تقولون ايضاً ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هو الله الواحد وهم جوهر واحد متساوون فيه.
و لكن على اساس كلامكم انتم بأن الاب هو (العله) و (السبب) و هو الله,
و الابن و الروح القدس هما المعلولان للأب و هو سبب كل ما لهما و هما الله ايضاً 
فهل يكون الله عله و معلول , و سبب و مسبوب في آنٍ واحد ؟!؟!؟!؟
و هذا الكلام هو نتيجة قولكم بلوحدانيه الجامعه و معدودية التعيينات .
و بما انه لا يمكن ان تكون وحدانية الله جامعه فشيئ طبيعي ان تنتج مثل هذه الامور و هذه التناقضات.

أرجو ان يكون كلامي مفهوماً 

و ان كنت مخطئاً في شيئ فنبهوني مشكورين


و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

لاخر مرة ساشارك في موضوعك لانك من الواضح انك انت اللذي لا تريد ان تفهم و ليس نحن المغلق على قلوبنا
لانك انت اللذي لا تريد ان تفهم ما هو مفهومنا وواضح هذا جدا من اول مداخلاتك 
قلنا اننا لا نقر  بوجود ثلاثة اجزاء يتكون منها اللة 
حتى انت نفسك بنيت كل مداخلاتك على سوء فهمك لكلمة اقانيم 
وقلت ان اللة معلول لاجزاءة في كلامك على الاقانيم 
و شرحنا و اعدنا انا و الاخوة ان الاقانيم هي تعيينات للاهوت فقط  و ليسوا ثلاثة من اللاهوت 
و بصراحة مش عارف اعيد اية و ازيد اية لانة ليس من الممكن ان اعيد كل ما قلناة 
الاقانيم يا سيادة المحترم ليسوا اجزاء كمثل ما قلت و شرحت بمفهومك الخاطىء عن النقطة المتكونة من عدد من النقاط الاصغر 
الاقانيم يا سيد ليسوا اجزاء ... لا اعلم هل انت تسىء الفهم ام تريد ان تسىء الفهم عامة في كل مداخلاتك ...
على العموم هذا لا يعنيني بتاتا 





> بعد 6 صفحات من الحوار في هذا الموضوع سأقول كلامي هذا و ليقبل من يقبل و ليرفض من يرفض و ليعاند من يعاند و الله تعالى هو الذي يثيب و يجازي.
> فأرجو منكم ان تفتحوا عقولكم و قلوبكم و ان لا تقفلوها بأقفال حديديه تمنعها من معرفة الحقيقه .
> 
> الله سبحانه صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه , و كون صفاته الثبوتيه او الكماليه متعدده فهذا لا يمنع الوحدانيه المطلقه و لا يؤيد الوحدانيه الجامعه أبداً.
> ...


 

بصراحة مش عارف يعني اعيدلك كل المداخلات مرة تانية ؟؟؟؟ 
يا سيد يا محترم ... يا من تدعي انك تحاور للحقيقة و النور .. اللة العليم هو اللة القدير هو اللة القوي  ... لكن صفة العلم ليست صفة العقل ليست صفة القوة 
فاهم ولا هنعيد و نزيد زي ما اعدنا و ازدنا و اعدنا و ازدنا و اعدنا .... حاجة تزهق بجد 
فهمت ولا لسة ؟؟؟ ولا لسة مش فاهم يعني اية اقنوم بعد كل دة ؟؟؟؟؟ لو مش فاهم ارجع للمداخلات لاننا شرحنا و اعدنا ما شرحناة كثيرا 
صفة اللة نفسها غير محدودة ولكن اللة يجمع صفاتة فيتصف بصفات عدة 
وقلت لك في اول مداخلة لي 





> لا يمكن أن يكون العالم قد صدر من إله مجرد أو مطلق، لأن مثل هذا الإله لا يصدر عنه شيء بالإرادة، " لأن وجود الإرادة يتعارض مع ما للوحدانية المجردة أو المطلقة من خصائص " . وإن صدر عنه شيء كان ذلك بالضرورة. وفي هذه الحالة يتعرض للتفكك، والله لا يتفكك لأنه لا تركيب فيه.
> اذن فمن رايك ان اللة المطلق في الكثرة كان مكنونا (وهذا غير منطقي بالمرة )
> لانة لو كان وحدانيتة مطلقة فيجب ان تكون كثرة صفاتة الوجودة و الثبوتية مكنونة في ذاتة الاول المحض
> وانت بنفسك تقول ان اللة هو علة العلل فكيف يكون اللة نفسة كثرتة مكنونة نظرا لانة مطلق و في نفس الوقت تقول انة علل العلل اي على الكثرة مثلا ...
> ...


*ومش هعيد تاني *

و





> لكن انتم يا اخوتي و اخواتي المسيحيين تقولون انه لايمكن و مستحيل ان توجد اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه جوهريه اخرى.
> و الاقانيم الثلاث هي الذات و العقل و الروح.
> فلأن (الانسان) يمتلك هذه الاشياء فهو يدركها و يعرف معناها و لكن كيف تمنعون و تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان ؟.
> فهذا هو العدّ بعينه.
> ...


 
*مفهومك عن العلة هنا خاطىء *
*كلمة الاب هو العلة بمعنى ان اقنوم الاب هو الدال على وجود اللاهوت *
*اقنوم الاب هو صفة الوجووووووود الذاتي للة الذي هو نفسة اللاهوت الواحد *

*كلمة العلة هي الوجود اي الدالة على الوجود او هو رمز الوجود او الاقنوم الدال على الوجود الذاتي *
*وليس في اعتقادك انة السبب او العلة بمفهومك لان اللاهوت لم يوجد مجزا على مراحل .. نحن لا نؤمن بذلك *
*اي انة لم يوجد الاب قبل الابن   لان اللة موجود بلاهوتة سرمديا فوق الزمان بدون تجزا .... وحتى كلمة تجزا لا تليق مع الاقانيم *
*واظن ان مقالة الاخوة ستيفن و اثناسيوس مفندة هذة النقطة جيدا *


----------



## kimo14th (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

اخى عاشق الحق

ساقتبس جزء من رد اخى ستيفين يبدو انك لم تفهمه ولذلك بنيت ردودك التالية على ذلك الفهم الخاطئ

سوف الون بعض الاجزاء التى لم تفهمها بدليل ردك الاخير من رد اخى ستيفين


                      وليست الولادة والانبثاق حادثاً عرضيا وقع في زمن معين.                      الولادة والانبثاق *سرمديان*: أي أن الابن مثلاً لم يُولد من                      الآب منذ كذا مليار سنة.                      وإنما هو دائماً مولود من الآب و*متحد به كشعاع سرمدي صادر                      سرمداً من النور البهي.*                      الولادة*روحية** سرمدية *قبل أن تكون الخلائق جميعاً. و*كذلك                      الانبثاق.*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



> لاخر مرة ساشارك في موضوعك لانك من الواضح انك انت اللذي لا تريد ان تفهم و ليس نحن المغلق على قلوبنا
> لانك انت اللذي لا تريد ان تفهم ما هو مفهومنا وواضح هذا جدا من اول مداخلاتك





> فاهم ولا هنعيد و نزيد زي ما اعدنا و ازدنا و اعدنا و ازدنا و اعدنا .... حاجة تزهق بجد
> فهمت ولا لسة ؟؟؟ ولا لسة مش فاهم يعني اية اقنوم بعد كل دة ؟؟؟؟؟ لو مش فاهم ارجع للمداخلات لاننا شرحنا و اعدنا ما شرحناة كثيرا


يا استاذي المحترم :
ألست انا مدلّساً و ملتوياً و مخادعاً و خبيثاً بنظرك , فدعني و شأني اذاً و لا تتعب نفسك في الرد علَي و تضيع وقتك معي , فانك لن تفهمني و لن تحاول ان تفهمني لأنك تراني قبيحاً بهذه الصفات.


> قلنا اننا لا نقر بوجود ثلاثة اجزاء يتكون منها اللة
> حتى انت نفسك بنيت كل مداخلاتك على سوء فهمك لكلمة اقانيم
> وقلت ان اللة معلول لاجزاءة في كلامك على الاقانيم
> و شرحنا و اعدنا انا و الاخوة ان الاقانيم هي تعيينات للاهوت فقط و ليسوا ثلاثة من اللاهوت


اقسم عليك بالله بأن تجيبني على هذا السؤال حتى تعرف القليل مما ارمي اليه :
ما هو نوع و سبب الاختلاف بين تعيينات الذات او تعيينات اللاهوت ؟
يعني ما هو نوع الاختلاف ؟
و ما هو سبب هذا الاختلاف ؟
ارجوك اجبني على هذا باجابه محدده و مختصره حد الامكان.


> بصراحة مش عارف يعني اعيدلك كل المداخلات مرة تانية ؟؟؟؟
> يا سيد يا محترم ... يا من تدعي انك تحاور للحقيقة و النور .. اللة العليم هو اللة القدير هو اللة القوي ... لكن صفة العلم ليست صفة العقل ليست صفة القوة
> فاهم ولا هنعيد و نزيد زي ما اعدنا و ازدنا و اعدنا و ازدنا و اعدنا .... حاجة تزهق بجد


يا أخي العزيز :
بصراحه فأنا لا أدري بأي لغه اخاطبك حتى تفهمني.
يا محترم :
هل تعرف ماذا تعني كلمة صفه او ما هي الصفه اصلاً ؟
هل تعرف ما هو الفرق بين الصفه و بين الاقنوم او التعيين ؟
هل تعرف ما هو الفرق بين الحياة كصفه و بين الروح كأقنوم ؟
ساحسن ظني بك و اعتقد انك تعرف كل هذا.

يا استاذي :
صفة العلم ليست صفة القدره .
فهل تعرف لماذا صفة العلم ليست صفة القدره و لماذا يرى الانسان هاتين الصفتين مختلفتين في معناهما ؟
عندما يقال ان الله قدير فهذا يعني ان معنى القدره هو شيئ موجود عند الله تعالى 
و لكن الله ليس قديراً ( بواسطة ) قدره بل هو قدره مطلقه غيرمتناهيه.
لأن صفة القدره ليست زائده على ذات الله بل هي عين ذاته و لا يوجد تمايز بينهما.
و نفس هذا الكلام ينطبق على كل الصفات الثبوتيه الكماليه.

المختصر المفيد الذي لن تعرفه و لن تستوعبه حتى تشغل عقلك قليلاً و تعطيه مجال و حريه اكبر في ادراك الحقائق هو :
الله سبحانه صمد بصفاته  


> لا يمكن أن يكون العالم قد صدر من إله مجرد أو مطلق، لأن مثل هذا الإله لا يصدر عنه شيء بالإرادة، " لأن وجود الإرادة يتعارض مع ما للوحدانية المجردة أو المطلقة من خصائص " . وإن صدر عنه شيء كان ذلك بالضرورة. وفي هذه الحالة يتعرض للتفكك، والله لا يتفكك لأنه لا تركيب فيه.


يا سلام يا استاذي :
بعد كل ما قلته انا ترجع و تعيد هذا الكلام ؟!؟!؟
هذا الاله المطلق يا عزيزي الاراده هي عين ذاته المطلقه بدون وجود تمايز بين ذاته و ارادته 
فكيف لا يصدر عنه شيئ بلاراده ؟!؟!؟!؟
و هل الاراده هي جزء من كُل حتى تقول انه (( يتفكك )) !!!!
الواضح هو انه انت من لايعرف ماذا يعني وحدانيه مطلقه و ماذا يعني وجود مطلق موصوف بأنه مريد و كاره .


> اذن فمن رايك ان اللة المطلق في الكثرة كان مكنونا (وهذا غير منطقي بالمرة )
> لانة لو كان وحدانيتة مطلقة فيجب ان تكون كثرة صفاتة الوجودة و الثبوتية مكنونة في ذاتة الاول المحض
> وانت بنفسك تقول ان اللة هو علة العلل فكيف يكون اللة نفسة كثرتة مكنونة نظرا لانة مطلق و في نفس الوقت تقول انة علل العلل اي على الكثرة مثلا ...
> واذا كان اللة هو علة الصفات الكثيرة فكيف تقول انة مطلق او مجرد و في نفس الوقت تقول انة علة العلل ؟؟؟؟ يجب ان يكون اللة المسبب للعلل ليس مطلق بل جامع شامل في وحدانية يا محترم


لقد اصدعت رأسي يا أخي و انا اشرحلك :
يا استاذ , هذه الكثره التي تتكلم عنه هي كثره بلنسبة لك كانسان مخلوق مركب من ذات و صفات متعدده , ترى اختلافاً في معاني الصفات التي انت مركب منها و تملكها بكميات متفاوته.

لا يوجد كثره في الله تعالى و وجوده الغير متناهي .
عندما نقول نحن ان الله حي و الله عليم فهذا لا يعني ان العلم و الحياة هما شيئان مختلفان في وجود الله , لأن الله ليس مركب من صفات كثيره , بل وجوده المطلق هو يوصف بكل صفه كماليه متناسبه مع مقام الله و لا يجوز ان يكون فاقداً لها.
(الله تعالى ليس صفات كثيره مركبه و ليس تعيينات معدوده متمايزه و مختلفه.) 


> واذا كان اللة هو علة الصفات الكثيرة فكيف تقول انة مطلق او مجرد و في نفس الوقت تقول انة علة العلل ؟؟؟؟ يجب ان يكون اللة المسبب للعلل ليس مطلق بل جامع شامل في وحدانية يا محترم
> هل تريد ان ذات اللة ليس لها صفات وجودة ؟؟؟؟ ام هو موجود و خلاص ؟؟؟ و اذا كان مطلق و غير جامع مانع فكيف يصدر الصفات و التنوع من المطلق الغير جامع و مانع
> اذا كان علماء العرب نفسهم لم يقروا ان اللة مطلق او مجرد


الله تعالى هو علة العلل يعني انه سبحانه ليس معلولاً لعلةٍ ما احتاج او يحتاج لها في وجوده.
الله تعالى هو علة الصفات الكثيره ( التي هي كثيره و متعدده و مختلفة المعاني بلنسبه للانسان المركب منها ) و لكن هذا الصفات الكثيره ليست متمايزه في وجود الله فهي ليست تعيينات لذاته .
يعني عندما تقول ان الله عليم مثلاً فأنت ترى ان صفه العلم هي صفه كماليه يجب ان تنسب لله بما انه واجب الوجود و لا يمكن ان يكون الله جاهلاً سبحانه , لأن الجهل لا يتناسب مع مقام الله.
و لكن هل العلم هو تعيين او اقنوم متمايز عن باقي الصفات في وجود الله ؟

يعني هل الله عليم ( بواسطة ) علم ام انه سبحانه يعلم بذاته و لا تختلف ذاته عن علمه حتى لا يكون العلم هو شيئ زائد على ذاته ؟

و ان كان علمه غير محدود و قدرته غير محدوده فكيف ممكن ان يتمايزون و كلاهما غير محدود في وجوده ؟!؟!؟

قد قلت سابقاً ان الانسان هو من يرى هذه الصفات تختلف و لكن هذا الاختلاف هو في معاني الصفات فقط دون وجود تمايز بينها في كيان الخالق سبحانه .



> مفهومك عن العلة هنا خاطىء
> كلمة الاب هو العلة بمعنى ان اقنوم الاب هو الدال على وجود اللاهوت
> اقنوم الاب هو صفة الوجووووووود الذاتي للة الذي هو نفسة اللاهوت الواحد


شكراً على تصحيح مفهومي ,
و لكن سؤال لو سمحت :
اقنوم الأب , هل هو الذات الالهيه ام هو ( صفة ) الوجود الذاتي ؟

و لماذا لم تعلق على الفقرات الاولى من كلامي ( لا تقول انكم اجبتم اجابه وافيه على هذا ايضاً ) و هي : 


> لكن انتم يا اخوتي و اخواتي المسيحيين تقولون انه لايمكن و مستحيل ان توجد اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه جوهريه اخرى.
> و الاقانيم الثلاث هي الذات و العقل و الروح.
> فلأن (الانسان) يمتلك هذه الاشياء فهو يدركها و يعرف معناها و لكن كيف تمنعون و تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان ؟.
> فهذا هو العدّ بعينه.


فمن الذي يقتطف الآن ؟!؟!؟!؟ الله تعالى اعلم


دمت بخير


----------



## Basilius (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



> يا أخي العزيز :
> بصراحه فأنا لا أدري بأي لغه اخاطبك حتى تفهمني.
> يا محترم :
> هل تعرف ماذا تعني كلمة صفه او ما هي الصفه اصلاً ؟
> ...



* حضرتك بتسالني انا ما هو الفرق بين الصفة العادية كالمحبة و العدل و الاقنوم بعد كل هذا الشرح المضني ؟؟؟؟  
وبعدين بالنسبة للتمايز 
سالتك من اول الموضوع هل تتكلم عن الصفات التي تقول عليها فعلية كالمحبة ام تتكلم عن الاقانيم الواحدة في الاهوت ؟؟؟
انت بنفسك تقول ان العلم ليس هو القدرة ...ومن قال ان صفة اللة نفسها غير محدودة يا استاذ 
هنعيد من تاني باين علينا 
وهنرجع نقول تمايز ... يا حبيبي التمايز اقنوميا فقط في الاقانيم و ليس جوهريا و لاهوتيا لللمرة المليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ومش هنشرح تاني 
ومن قال ان الصفات كالمحبة او العدل هي صفات زائدة على ذات اللة ؟؟؟ ماهذا الكلام ؟
و ايضا بالنسبة للصفات العادية انت قلت ان القدرة ليست العلم و ليست المحبة اذن هناك تمايز في الصفات .. هناك اكثر من صفة مختلفة كالمحبة و العدل و القدرة و العلم *


> لأن صفة القدره ليست زائده على ذات الله بل هي عين ذاته و لا يوجد تمايز بينهما.


 *اية دة ؟؟؟ مين قال ان اللة بة اشياء ذائدة على ذاتة ؟ 
كلامي كان واضح و مش عارف بصراحة مين فينا اللي عمال يلف و يدور 
الصفات  مختلفة و متمايزة العلم ليس القدرة ليس المحبة ليس القوة 
وهذا لا يمنع استخدام المثل اللذي تهرب بة ان اللة القدير هو نفسة اللة العليم هو نفسة اللة المحب هو نفسة  اللة القوي 
فهمت ولا اقول للمرة المليون تاني 
اة و احنا بقى اللي قلنا ان قدرة اللة غير متناهية او محددة ... مش عارف مين فينا بصراحة اللي بيتخبط في الكلام *




> يا سلام يا استاذي :
> بعد كل ما قلته انا ترجع و تعيد هذا الكلام ؟!؟!؟
> هذا الاله المطلق يا عزيزي الاراده هي عين ذاته المطلقه بدون وجود تمايز بين ذاته و ارادته
> فكيف لا يصدر عنه شيئ بلاراده ؟!؟!؟!؟
> ...



*ايوة فعلا انا اللي مش عارف  صح 
انا اللي معترض على الوحدانية الجامعة و في نفس الوقت اقول ان اللة القدير هو  نفسة اللة العليم هو نفسة اللة المحب هو نفسة اللة العادل 
انا اللي معترض فعلا بدون علم 
كلمة تمايز لا تعني تفاوت في القدرة يا استاذ ... كلمة تمايز معناها هنا ان اللة يتصف بصفات كثيرة و ليست صفة واحدةصفا متعددة و كل صفة ليست الاخرى فالمحبة ليست القدرة ليست الصبر  ... دة على اساس اننا بنتكلم في الصفات العادية اللذي يتصف بها الموجود اولا بعد وجودة ..... مش عارف مين فينا اللي مش فاهم 
يا سيد نحن لا نقصد ان هناك صفة يكون اللة فيها اقوى بدرجة من صفة اخرى  .. هذا ليس ما نقصدة .. بعد كل هذة المداخلات الكثيرة *



> لقد اصدعت رأسي يا أخي و انا اشرحلك :
> يا استاذ , هذه الكثره التي تتكلم عنه هي كثره بلنسبة لك كانسان مخلوق مركب من ذات و صفات متعدده , ترى اختلافاً في معاني الصفات التي انت مركب منها و تملكها بكميات متفاوته.
> 
> لا يوجد كثره في الله تعالى و وجوده الغير متناهي .
> ...



*.. بقى انا اللي صدعت راسك برضة ؟ ... على العموم مش هصدعك تاني خالص 
انا لست مركبا من محبة + عدل + رحمة + صبر   هذة ليست صفات قائمة عليها الوجود 
ولا اعيد تاني برضة للمرة المليون 
يا عيني .. يعني حضرتك فاهم اننا نقصد بمعنى الوحدانية الجامعة ان اللة ملموم ولا متكون من تجميع صفات مع بعضها !!!!!  يالهوي   يعني اعيد تاني ؟؟؟ 
ياعزيزي ليس معنى كلامنا ان اللة يتجمع من هذة الصفات للمرة المليون او يتركب او يتكون 
برضة عمال تخلط بين الاقانيم و الصفات العادية و حتى في الاقانيم تقول عليها تجميع برضة 
هل اللة يتصف بصفة واحدة فقط بما انة واحد مطلق ؟؟؟؟؟ او يتصف بصفات عديدة يجمعها و ليس معنى انة يجمعها انة متكون منها هذا ليس ما نقصدة 
و اذا احببت ان تفهم قصدي ستجدة على مادر صفحتين متتاليتين في شرح هذا المبدا انا لن اعيد و ازيد مرة اخرى كي لا اصدع راسك ....

وم بالنسبة لاقنوم الاب ... لا يوجد ثلاث ذوات لاهوتيا ... هي ذات واحدة فقط و الاب هو الوجود الذاتي ويرمز بة ان اللة موجود بذاتة وهذا الوجود هو أصل الوجود.*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

فعلاً , لقد طفح الكيل منك يا أخ ( آفادا )
اعذرني على هذه الكلمه و لكن :
يا متهرب اين الاجابه على سؤالي الأول !!!!!
ألم أقل لك :


> اقسم عليك بالله بأن تجيبني على هذا السؤال حتى تعرف القليل مما ارمي اليه :
> ما هو نوع و سبب الاختلاف بين تعيينات الذات او تعيينات اللاهوت ؟
> يعني ما هو نوع الاختلاف ؟
> و ما هو سبب هذا الاختلاف ؟
> ارجوك اجبني على هذا باجابه محدده و مختصره حد الامكان


فأين الاجابه على هذا السؤال و قد سألته اكثر من مره سابقاً!!!!
فكيف تريدني ان اوصل لك مغزى كلامي و انت لا تجيب او تتهرب من الاجابه ؟!؟!؟!؟

و لماذا لم تجيب او تعلق و لو بكلمه واحده على هذا الكلام :


> لكن انتم يا اخوتي و اخواتي المسيحيين تقولون انه لايمكن و مستحيل ان توجد اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه جوهريه اخرى.
> و الاقانيم الثلاث هي الذات و العقل و الروح.
> فلأن (الانسان) يمتلك هذه الاشياء فهو يدركها و يعرف معناها و لكن كيف تمنعون و تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان ؟.
> فهذا هو العدّ بعينه.


و لا تقول انك اجبت على هذا او ان باقي الاخوه الاعزاء اجابوا على هذا فانتم لم تقولوا سوى ان الكتاب يقول ذلك و لم تعطوني اي دليل عقلي على هذا الشيئ !!!!
فهل اعتبر هذا ضعفاً منك ام عناد ؟!؟!؟!؟ مع كل احترامي و تقديري لك

و قلت في ردك الأخير : 


> سالتك من اول الموضوع هل تتكلم عن الصفات التي تقول عليها فعلية كالمحبة ام تتكلم عن الاقانيم الواحدة في الاهوت ؟؟؟
> انت بنفسك تقول ان العلم ليس هو القدرة ...ومن قال ان صفة اللة نفسها غير محدودة يا استاذ


يعني بعد كل هذا الكلام الم تفهم ما اتكلم عنه !!!!! عجباً
لا و تقول :
(( ومن قال ان صفة اللة نفسها غير محدودة يا استاذ  )) 
فلا أدري ماذا تعني من هذا الكلام !!!!!
هل تعني ان صفة الله نفسها محدوده ؟!؟!؟!؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> هنعيد من تاني باين علينا
> وهنرجع نقول تمايز ... يا حبيبي التمايز اقنوميا فقط في الاقانيم و ليس جوهريا و لاهوتيا لللمرة المليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ومش هنشرح تاني


التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف يا عاقل و ( للمره التريليووووووووووووون )
فما هو نوع و سبب الاختلاف بين الاقانيم يا استاذ ؟ ( للمره التريليووووووووووووووووون )
عجباً لك و لعنادك !!!!!!!!!


> ومن قال ان الصفات كالمحبة او العدل هي صفات زائدة على ذات اللة ؟؟؟ ماهذا الكلام ؟
> و ايضا بالنسبة للصفات العادية انت قلت ان القدرة ليست العلم و ليست المحبة اذن هناك تمايز في الصفات .. هناك اكثر من صفة مختلفة كالمحبة و العدل و القدرة و العلم


لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> اية دة ؟؟؟ مين قال ان اللة بة اشياء ذائدة على ذاتة ؟
> كلامي كان واضح و مش عارف بصراحة مين فينا اللي عمال يلف و يدور
> الصفات مختلفة و متمايزة العلم ليس القدرة ليس المحبة ليس القوة
> وهذا لا يمنع استخدام المثل اللذي تهرب بة ان اللة القدير هو نفسة اللة العليم هو نفسة اللة المحب هو نفسة اللة القوي
> ...


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صبرني يا ارحم الراحمين

الله يعينك يا أخي العزيز , الله يعينك


> ايوة فعلا انا اللي مش عارف صح
> انا اللي معترض على الوحدانية الجامعة و في نفس الوقت اقول ان اللة القدير هو نفسة اللة العليم هو نفسة اللة المحب هو نفسة اللة العادل
> انا اللي معترض فعلا بدون علم
> كلمة تمايز لا تعني تفاوت في القدرة يا استاذ ... كلمة تمايز معناها هنا ان اللة يتصف بصفات كثيرة و ليست صفة واحدةصفا متعددة و كل صفة ليست الاخرى فالمحبة ليست القدرة ليست الصبر ... دة على اساس اننا بنتكلم في الصفات العادية اللذي يتصف بها الموجود اولا بعد وجودة ..... مش عارف مين فينا اللي مش فاهم


الظاهر انني انفخ في قربه مخرومه 
لا اله الا الله و استغفر الله العظيم 


> يا سيد نحن لا نقصد ان هناك صفة يكون اللة فيها اقوى بدرجة من صفة اخرى .. هذا ليس ما نقصدة .. بعد كل هذة المداخلات الكثيرة


و الله العظيم اعرف هذا 

ما بالك يا حبيبي , ما بالك !!!!!



> .. بقى انا اللي صدعت راسك برضة ؟ ... على العموم مش هصدعك تاني خالص
> انا لست مركبا من محبة + عدل + رحمة + صبر هذة ليست صفات قائمة عليها الوجود
> ولا اعيد تاني برضة للمرة المليون


يعني انا عندما اقول (( صفات ثبوتيه كماليه ))
فهل اعني صفات مثل المحبه و الرحمه و و و .......
الم اشرح لك ماهو الفرق بين الصفات الثبوتيه الذاتيه و بين الصفات الفعليه ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

يعني عندما اقول كل مره :
(( صفات ثبوتيه مثل العلم و القدره و الحياة و ....))
فهل اعني من ذلك صفات مثل المحبه و العدل و الرحمه ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
ام هو عناد و خلاص ؟!؟!؟!؟ 

من غير زعل يا أخ آفادا :
 ان كنت تلميذاً في مدرسه فالله يعين مدرّسينك
أرجو ان لا تحزن من كلامي و لكن فعلاً هذا شيئ عجيب .


> يا عيني .. يعني حضرتك فاهم اننا نقصد بمعنى الوحدانية الجامعة ان اللة ملموم ولا متكون من تجميع صفات مع بعضها !!!!! يالهوي يعني اعيد تاني ؟؟؟
> ياعزيزي ليس معنى كلامنا ان اللة يتجمع من هذة الصفات للمرة المليون او يتركب او يتكون
> برضة عمال تخلط بين الاقانيم و الصفات العادية و حتى في الاقانيم تقول عليها تجميع برضة
> هل اللة يتصف بصفة واحدة فقط بما انة واحد مطلق ؟؟؟؟؟ او يتصف بصفات عديدة يجمعها و ليس معنى انة يجمعها انة متكون منها هذا ليس ما نقصدة


اولاً : انا لم اقل انكم تؤمنون بأن الله متكون من صفات مجتمعه
ثانياً : انا اقول ان ايمانكم بلوحدانيه الجامعه اي الوحدانيه الجامعه ل(تعيينات) و ليس صفات, الذات الواحده و قد مللت و انا اطرح هذا السؤال:
بما ان التعيينات متمايزه فهذا يعني انه يوجد اختلاف بينها لأن التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف
فأطلب منكم شاكراً ان تقولوا لي : ما هو نوع و سبب الاختلاف بين التعيينات ؟!؟!؟!؟ الله هو الهادي سبحانه

و دمتم في امان الكريم


----------



## Basilius (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*يا سيدي قول عليا تلميذ قول عليا جاهل قول عليا غبي 
قول اللي تقولة يا حبيبي ... كلامك و رايك هذا  لا يعنيني بالمرة 
اما كون انك تقول انني لم اجاوبك على مسالة تمايز الاقانيم فلن ارد عليك الا ان الصفحات الست السابقة بكل مداخلاتي و مداخلات الاخوة الافاضل موجودة و متروكة للقارىء اذا كنت فعلا رديت عليك بمسالة الاقانيم و التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهية اللاهوتية من اول مداخلة ام لا 

بصراحة انا مش عارف مين فينا اللي بيلف و يدور 

سلام *


----------



## steven gerrard (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

عاشق الحقانتظر تعليقك على الجزء اللى الاخ كيمو اشار اليهوان شاء الله انا هافهمك الفرق بين الصفة والاقنوم او الصفة والكينونةبس اهدا كده واعذرنى لو اتاخرت بسبب المذاكرة​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يا سيدي قول عليا تلميذ قول عليا جاهل قول عليا غبي
> قول اللي تقولة يا حبيبي ... كلامك و رايك هذا  لا يعنيني بالمرة
> اما كون انك تقول انني لم اجاوبك على مسالة تمايز الاقانيم فلن ارد عليك الا ان الصفحات الست السابقة بكل مداخلاتي و مداخلات الاخوة الافاضل موجودة و متروكة للقارىء اذا كنت فعلا رديت عليك بمسالة الاقانيم و التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهية اللاهوتية من اول مداخلة ام لا
> 
> ...



كلام فارغ كألعاده و عذراً ,,,,
قل لي يا محترم في اي صفحه انتم بينتوا لي ما هو نوع و ما هو سبب الاختلاف بين التعيينات ؟!؟!؟!

و قل لي اين اعطيتموني الدليل العقلي على استحالة وجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان ؟!؟!؟!؟

هلّا تكف عن هذا الاسلوب رجائاً ,,,

فأنت لا تعرف الا ان تتهمني و توصفني بأنني مدلس و ملتوي و خبيث و ماشابه ذلك.

كيف تريدني ان اوصل لك كلامي و اعتراضي و انت لا تجيب و تتهرب من الاجابه !!!!!!!!!!

لا اقول الا الله يهديك 

و دمت بسلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



steven gerrard قال:


> عاشق الحقانتظر تعليقك على الجزء اللى الاخ كيمو اشار اليهوان شاء الله انا هافهمك الفرق بين الصفة والاقنوم او الصفة والكينونةبس اهدا كده واعذرنى لو اتاخرت بسبب المذاكرة​



سأعلق انشاء الله ,,,,

و لكن هلّا تجيبوني على اسئلتي اولاً حتى تفهموني و اوصل لكم مغزى كلامي و اعتراضي ؟؟؟؟

فكيف تريدون ان تفهموا كلامي و تعرفوا لماذا انا معترض على التثليث و انتم لا تجيبون على الاسئله ؟!؟!؟!؟!

انتظر اجاباتكم على الاسئله المطروحه في ردي القادم و التي مللت و انا انتظر اجابه واضحه و شافيه لها 


 انت معذور, و اتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك و نجاحك في حياتك

و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

ارجو و اتمنى ردكم المفيد و المختصر حد الامكان على هذه الأسئله :
سأقتبس اثنين منها و سأكتب الثالث انشاء الله:

1-





> انتم يا اخوتي و اخواتي المسيحيين تقولون انه لايمكن و مستحيل ان توجد اقانيم او صفات ذاتيه جوهريه اخرى.
> و الاقانيم الثلاث هي الذات و العقل و الروح.
> فلأن (الانسان) يمتلك هذه الاشياء فهو يدركها و يعرف معناها و لكن كيف تمنعون و تقرّون باستحالة وجود اقانيم اخرى لا يدركها الانسان ؟.
> فهذا هو العدّ بعينه.



2-





> اقسم عليك بالله بأن تجيبني على هذا السؤال حتى تعرف القليل مما ارمي اليه :
> ما هو نوع و سبب الاختلاف بين تعيينات الذات او تعيينات اللاهوت ؟
> يعني ما هو نوع الاختلاف ؟
> و ما هو سبب هذا الاختلاف ؟
> ارجوك اجبني على هذا باجابه محدده و مختصره حد الامكان



و السؤال الثالث هو :

الاب ليس هو الابن من حيث الاقنوم ,
فهل الاب هو الابن من حيث الجوهر ؟؟؟؟

و ارجو الاجابه شاكراً ب(نعم) او (لا) .

انتظر اجاباتكم انشاء الله ( حتى ابين لكم وجهة اعتراضي ) و شكراً


و دمتم في رعاية الرحيم


----------



## steven gerrard (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

بالنسبة للسوال الاول

ليس نحن الذى قال ان الله ثالوث فى واحد وواحد فى ثالوث بل الله اعلن لنا فى الانجيل هذا فنحن نلتزم بما اعلن لنا عن ماهية الله اما ادق التفاصيل عن الثالوث لم تكشف لنا ولن نستطيع ادركها بمفردنا

بالنسبة للسوال الثانى

كل الصفات مشتركة بين الاقانيم ماعدا عدم الولادة والانبثاق فهى للاب
والولادة للابن والانبثاق للروح القدس

بالنسبة للسوال التالت

نعم


​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



> بالنسبة للسوال الاول
> 
> ليس نحن الذى قال ان الله ثالوث فى واحد وواحد فى ثالوث بل الله اعلن لنا فى الانجيل هذا فنحن نلتزم بما اعلن لنا عن ماهية الله اما ادق التفاصيل عن الثالوث لم تكشف لنا ولن نستطيع ادركها بمفردنا


يا أخي يا حبيبي , ما هو (( المعيار )) بأن يكون كلام الانجيل صحيح ام خطأ ؟؟؟؟
انا اقول ان القرآن هو الحق و انت تقول ان الانجيل هو الحق 
فما هو المعيار الذي يبين لنا صحة كتاب عن الكتاب الآخر .
هل هو ايمان و تصديق و خلاص ؟!؟!؟
انا لو وجدت آيه واحده في القرآن تخالف العقل و المنطق السليم لكفرت و العياذ بالله بلقرآن كله.

يا حبيبي يجب ان يكون هنالك معياراً لتقيس به صحة كتابك 

يعني افرض على سبيل المثال انك رأيت مكتوباً في كتاب ان 2+2=9 و عقلك يقول لك ان الاجابه هي 4 و ليست تسعه ...
فمن ستصدقه و ترجحه على الطرف الآخر ؟ عقلك ام الكتاب
فهنا عقلك هو المعيار الذي يقاس به صحة الكتاب.
يعني ان هذا الكتاب يكون كلامه صحيح و محق ان كان لا يخالف عقلك.

فقدرة التمييز بين الصح و الخطأ بواسطة نعمة العقل , الله تعالى قد اودعها في كل انسان حتى يعرف ما هو حق و ما هو باطل و هذا الشيئ من مقتضيات عدل الله الكامل سبحانه و تعالى.

الله تعالى يطلب منا ايمان صحيح و معقول به و لا يمكن ان يطلب الله منا ان نؤمن بما يخالف عقولنا لأن العقل يؤيد الله و الله يؤيد العقل و لذلك قد انعمه على الانسان حتى يستفيد منه في ادراك الحقائق اللازمه لبناء ايمان صحيح و كامل به سبحانه.

انت تقول ان الله هو من اعلن عن نفسه ثالوثاً في الكتاب
يعني المسئله هي مسئلة ايمان و تصديق كل ما هو مكتوب بدون النظر في ان كان متسايراً مع العقل ام لا , اليس كذلك ؟
حسناً .... ما هو المعيار لصحة هذا الكلام المكتوب , يعني كيف تعرف ان هذا الكلام صحيح ام خطأ من ناحية العقل ؟


انا لم اقل لك اوصف لي كنه ذات الله المقدسه سبحانه او قل لي كيف هو الله حتى يكون الأمر مستحيلاً على العقل ادراكه , لا أبداً , فهذه الامور و لا اعظم عقل في العالم يستطيع ان يعرفها او ان يدرك شيئ منها .

و قلت في الاجابه على السؤال الثاني :





> بالنسبة للسوال الثانى
> 
> كل الصفات مشتركة بين الاقانيم ماعدا عدم الولادة والانبثاق فهى للاب
> والولادة للابن والانبثاق للروح القدس


يا أخي انا اعرف هذا و لو تقرأ السؤال مره اخرى ستراه يتكلم عن شيئ آخر .

يا حبيبي رجائاً ركز :
الأقانيم او التعيينات متمايزه اقنومياً , صح ؟
و لأنهم يتمايزون فهم مختلفون ( لأن التمايز يقتضي الاختلاف و لا يتمايز شيئ عن اخر الا لأنه يختلف عنه ) , صح ؟
و للاختلاف انواع عده ( على سبيل المثال : اختلاف حجمي , اختلاف مقداري , اختلاف شكلي , اختلاف معنوي , اختلاف ذاتي و الخ....)

و للاختلاف اسباب ايضاً ( يعني مثلاً : انا اختلف عن عزيزي ستفن لأنني شخص  مستقل عن أخي ستفن و هو مثلاً يمتلك اشيائاً , انا لا امتلكها و لهذا السبب انا و أخي ستفن مختلفين عن بعضنا بعضاً )

و الآن:
فما هو (نوع) الاختلاف و ما هو (سبب) الاختلاف الذي أدّى الى التمايز بين التعيينات ؟؟؟؟



> بالنسبة للسوال التالت
> 
> نعم


يعني :
من حيث الجوهر و الأصل :
الأب هو الابن
و الابن هو الروح القدس
و الروح القدس هو الاب ,

شكراً جزيلاً على الاجابه


و دمت بصحه و سلامه


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*




> الاب ليس هو الابن من حيث الاقنوم ,
> فهل الاب هو الابن من حيث الجوهر ؟؟؟؟
> 
> و ارجو الاجابه شاكراً ب(نعم) او (لا) .


 
*ارحمني يا رب برحمتك !!!*
*بقى بعد اكثر من 6 صفحات  تاتي لتعيد للمرة مرة اخرى *
*لقد تطرقنا لهذة النقطة انا و الاستاذ روك و كل الزملاء الافاضل *
*و بكل بساطة تعيد الكرة مثلما اعدتها سابقا *

*فعلا انا اللي كلامي فارغ !!! *


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *ارحمني يا رب برحمتك !!!*
> *بقى بعد اكثر من 6 صفحات تاتي لتعيد للمرة مرة اخرى *
> *لقد تطرقنا لهذة النقطة انا و الاستاذ روك و كل الزملاء الافاضل *
> *و بكل بساطة تعيد الكرة مثلما اعدتها سابقا *
> ...


 
ولا حيفيد يا افادا
دا داخل على جدال و فالحلي بكم سطر مقتبسه من موقع و جاي يتفلسف فيه, بس لما رديناه و افلس, بدأ بالتكرار
و هنا يجب ان اتدخل و انهي هذه المهزلة
و على قولتك يا افادا 

*



يا حبيبي التمايز اقنوميا فقط في الاقانيم و ليس جوهريا و لاهوتيا لللمرة المليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 

أنقر للتوسيع...



و الاخ لسة بيسأل

نعمله ايه اذا هو مش ناوي يفهم او يعمل حاله مش فاهم...
ربنا يهديه


يغلق*


----------

